# Lt.Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa the new COAS - Lt.Gen Zubair Hayat new CJCSC.



## Devil Soul

*Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa is the new COAS 
& Gen Zubair Hayat New CJCSC*

Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa chosen as new army chief
DAWN.COM — PUBLISHED 25 minutes ago
WHATSAPP
 9 COMMENTS
 PRINT
After weeks of intense speculation and rumours, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has finalised the selection of two senior army officers as Chief of Army Staff (COAS) and Chairman Joint Chief of Staff Committee (CJCSC), reported DawnNews.

A career infantry officer belonging to the Baloch Regiment, Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa has been appointed as the new COAS, while Lt Gen Zubair Hayat has been appointed the CJCSC.

Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa and Lt Gen Zubair Hayat will be promoted to the rank of four-star generals.

Both generals would take up their new posts from Tuesday, the day the current army chief Raheel Sharif retires.

Others in contention for the post of army chief were Bahawalpur Corps Commander Lt Gen Javed Iqbal Ramday and Multan Corps Commander Lt Gen Ishfaq Nadeem. . All four generals are from the PMA’s 62nd long course, but have had different career trajectories.

The formal process for nomination starts with the General Headquarters sending a list of the senior-most generals to the prime minister via the defence ministry, but without making any formal recommendations.

The PM then holds informal consultations with the outgoing army chief before announcing his decision.

*Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa*
Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa was something of a dark horse in this race for the post of COAS. He is currently serving at the GHQ as Inspector General of Training and Evaluation — the position Gen Sharif held before becoming army chief — he has commanded the 10 Corps, the army’s largest, which is responsible for the area along the Line of Control (LoC).

Lt Gen Bajwa has extensive experience of handling affairs in Kashmir and the northern areas of the country. As a major general, he led the Force Command Northern Areas. He also served in the 10 Corps as lieutenant colonel, where he was GSO.

Despite his extensive involvement with Kashmir and northern areas, he is said to consider extremism a bigger threat for the country than India.

Lt Gen Bajwa has served with a UN mission in Congo as a brigade commander alongside former Indian army chief Gen Bikram Singh, who was also there as a division commander.

He has previously also remained the commandant of the Infantry School in Quetta.

His military colleagues say he is not attention-seeking and remains well-connected with his troops.

“He is extremely professional, but very easy-going and full of compassion,” an officer who had served under him said, adding that he was not protocol-minded either. Gen Bajwa is also said to be an apolitical person without any biases.

He is from the infantry’s Baloch Regiment, which has given three officers to the post of army chief — Gen Yahya Khan, Gen Aslam Beg and Gen Kayani.

*Lt Gen Zubair Hayat*
Lt Gen Zubair Hayat is from the artillery and the serving Chief of General Staff (CGS). As a three-star general, he was previously posted as director general of the Strategic Plans Division (SPD), which is the secretariat of the NCA; and corps commander Bahawalpur. This makes him an ideal choice for the post of CJCSC, who has an almost exclusive jurisdiction over nuclear forces and assets.

His postings as CGS and DG SPD afforded him an opportunity to work very closely with PM Sharif and Finance Minister Ishaq Dar.

During his tenure as a major general, he was general officer commanding (GOC) Sialkot and later headed the Staff Duties (SD) Directorate, whose personnel are commonly known in the army as ‘paper tigers’. His stay at the directorate and his earlier posting as principal staff officer to the army chief brought him closer to Gen Kayani, and he is generally seen as Gen Kayani’s protégé.

However, his primary shortcoming is that he has never served in a conflict zone.

Some of those who worked with him describe him as “workaholic” and a “vociferous reader”.

He is also said to have a very sharp memory.

Gen Zubair is a second generation officer. His father retired as a major general, while two of his brothers are generals: Pakistan Ordnance Factories Wah Chairman Lt Gen Omar Hayat and Inter-Services Intelligence DG (Analysis) Maj Gen Ahmad Mahmood Hayat.

Gen Raheel's legacy
In 2013, when Gen Kayani announced that he would not take an extension for a second time, Gen Sharif was not among the favourites in the race for army chief. Even after he beat all the odds to become the chief, his detractors continued to doubt him saying he lacked an intelligence and operations background.

But he did not allow those shortcomings to become a handicap.

The high point in his tenure was the start of Operation Zarb-i-Azb in North Waziristan against the Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan in June 2014, something from which his predecessor shied away fearing blowback. The operation is now in its last stages. He is also credited for action against militancy in Karachi and partially restoring calm to the city.

Gen Sharif has all along been supportive of the government, except for a statement at the corps commanders’ conference last November when he expressed reservations over the civilian administration’s governance. The comment presented the spectacle of a row between the civilian and military leadership. He has, nevertheless, maintained strong influence over the government’s foreign and national security policies.

The general garnered unprecedented popularity among the general public and on social media.

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammad Omar

You just beat me to it by 2 minutes    

As expected Qamar Bajwa selected.. Commander of 10 Core the biggest core of Pak Army commander of 2 Lakh personals

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Devil Soul

*Gen Qamar Bajwa is new army chief*
Home / National / Gen Qamar Bajwa is new army chief
By Web Desk
November 26, 2016
Latest : National

0
0







ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Nazwaz Sharif has appointed Lt Gen Qamar Bajwa as Chief of Army Staff.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

No idea about who he is but he looks like Bulldog ready to tear you apart .....

Reactions: Like Like:
30


----------



## Devil Soul

Kaptaan said:


> No idea about who he is but he looks like Bulldog ready to tear you apart .....


Ninth in the seniority list, Lieutenant General Qamar Javed Bajwa is currently serving as the *Inspector General Training* *and Development* *GHQ*. Present Army Chief General Raheel Sharif, before taking over the post of COAS, served on this post.

The entire defence installations including GHQ, AHQ [air headquarters] and NHQ [navel headquarters], PM Secretariat and government security are also under the responsibility of a Commander of 10 Corps.

*Lt. Gen Bajwa has commanded Corp 10 which is considered as the biggest and the most important Corp.*

He has also served asChief of Force Command Northern Areas and also commanded as Brigadier while commanding a peace mission to Congo.

Belonging to Baloch regiment, his vast experience is in Kashmir and northern areas issues.

As a brigadier, he held a position of COS [chief of staff] at 10 Corps and also commanded formation division in Northern Areas as formation commander (FCNA), besides he also commanded infantry school and as Lt-Gen, he commanded 10 Corps.

*Since the military remains heavily engaged in counter-terrorism operations and with the situation on the border with India remaining tense a candidate with a strong profile in dealing with such matters would be the best choice.*

However, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, is likely to keep his past experiences with individual military generals as well as his personal likes and dislikes in mind before making his final decision.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Tipu7

Kaptaan said:


> No idea about who he is but he looks like Bulldog ready to tear you apart .....


He indeed look dangerous .....
A warrior type person ... 
Rest see how his actions will justify his look...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Kaptaan said:


> No idea about who he is but he looks like Bulldog ready to tear you apart .....



He was Commander of 10 Corp the biggest corp of Pak Army commander of 2 Lakh personals

From Rawalpindi to Siachin is under 10th Corp of Pak Army
He is currently at GHQ as inspector general of evaluation and Training

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Emmie

Najam Sethi PM mouthpiece revealed this week ago. Gen Bajwa as COAS, Gen Hayat as JCOSC.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Emmie said:


> Najam Sethi PM mouthpiece revealed this week ago. Gen Bajwa as COAS, Gen Hayat as JCOS.



Now Geo News will rant we told viewers weeks ago   we are No.1

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Areesh

Muhammad Omar said:


> Now Geo News will rant we told viewers weeks ago   we are No.1



Hope he would be aggressive against both our traditional enemy from the east and terrorists from the west.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Farah Sohail

now Gen Ashfaq Nadeem and Gen Ramday will retire.... Feeling bad for Gen Ishfaq Nadeem..what wrong did he do? except tht he was ideally suited for the post, keeping in mind, his previous postings

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Devil Soul

New CJCSC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Areesh said:


> Hope he would be aggressive against both our traditional enemy from the east and terrorists from the west.



True wish he follow the footsteps of General Raheel

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hassan Guy

He looks really tough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa chosen as new army chief*

*After weeks of intense speculation and rumours, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has finalised the selection of two senior army officers as Chief of Army Staff and Chairman Joint Chief of Staff Committee.*
A career infantry officer belonging to the Azad Kashmir Regiment, Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa has been appointed as the new COAS, while Lt Gen Zubair Hayat has been appointed the CJCSC.
According to a notification issued by the Ministry of Defence, Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa and Lt Gen Zubair Hayat have been promoted to the rank of four-star generals.
Both generals would take up their new posts from Tuesday, the day the current army chief Raheel Sharif retires.
Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa is currently serving as Inspector General of the Training and Evaluation.
Others in contention for the post of army chief were Bahawalpur Corps Commander Lt Gen Javed Iqbal Ramday and Multan Corps Commander Lt Gen Nadeem. .
All four generals are from the PMA’s 62nd long course, but have had different career trajectories.
The formal process for nomination starts with the General Headquarters sending a list of the senior-most generals to the prime minister via the defence ministry, but without making any formal recommendations.
The PM then holds informal consultations with the outgoing army chief before announcing his decision.

*Gen Raheel's legacy*

In 2013, when Gen Kayani announced that he would not take an extension for a second time, Gen Sharif was not among the favourites in the race for army chief. Even after he beat all the odds to become the chief, his detractors continued to doubt him saying he lacked an intelligence and operations background.
But he did not allow those shortcomings to become a handicap.

The high point in his tenure was the start of Operation Zarb-i-Azb in North Waziristan against the Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan in June 2014, something from which his predecessor shied away fearing blowback. The operation is now in its last stages. He is also credited for action against militancy in Karachi and partially restoring calm to the city.

Gen Sharif has all along been supportive of the government, except for a statement at the corps commanders’ conference last November when he expressed reservations over the civilian administration’s governance. The comment presented the spectacle of a row between the civilian and military leadership. He has, nevertheless, maintained strong influence over the government’s foreign and national security policies.
The general garnered unprecedented popularity among the general public and on social media.
http://www.dawn.com/news/1298802/lt-gen-qamar-javed-bajwa-chosen-as-new-army-chief


----------



## Devil Soul

*Lt. Gen. Zubair Mehmood Hayat *is currently working as Chief of General Staff. He functioned on vital positions including Corps Commander Bahawalpur and Director General Strategic Plans Division before assuming his present office. He was also Principal Staff Officer with former Army Chief Gen. Ashfaq Parvez Kayani as a Brigadier. His retirement is due in January 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802489461674156034


----------



## Hiraa

he has ginormous shoes to fill.


----------



## Devil Soul

Gen Bajwa is said to be Gen Raheel .. right hand as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Star Wars

Well, Gratz to him....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saifullah Sani

According to media his reputation in Army is of being a quick and decisive decision maker

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Muhammad Omar said:


> ommander of 10 Core


Excuse me for being anally retentive but it's written as '10th Corp' with 'p' being silent. I might be wrong there but I think the word 'corp' is same in military talk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## maximuswarrior

First congrats to everyone!

Don't known much about our new COAS, but hope he continues the good work left by sir Raheel Sharif! We have full confidence in our new chief. We need an aggressive chief who confronts the enemy by looking it dead straight in the eyes and someone who keeps delivering on the big ticket projects without any concessions. Full steam ahead. Enormous responsibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Kaptaan said:


> Excuse me for being anally retentive but it's written as '10th Corp' with 'p' being silent. I might be wrong there but I think the word 'corp' is same in military talk.



Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maea

Hope he will do his job well


----------



## truthseeker2010

He has very Big Boots to fill and very high expectations to fulfill......


----------



## Devil Soul

*General Qamar Javed Bajwa appointed Pakistan Army chief
GEO NEWS
November 26, 2016


ISLAMABAD: According to reports, General Qamar Javed Bajwa has been appointed Chief of Army Staff (COAS).*

Incumbent Army chief, General Raheel Sharif will hand over command to General Bajwa on November 29.

Meanwhile, General Zubair Mahmood Hayat has been appointed Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJSC).

A notification announcing the appointments is expected soon.

*General Qamar Javed Bajwa*

Lieutenant General Qamar Javed Bajwa is the current Inspector General Training and Development GHQ. General Raheel Sharif, before becoming the COAS, served on this post.

Lt. General Bajwa has also commanded Corp 10 - the biggest and considered the most important Corp. He has served as chief of Force Command Northern Areas and also commanded as Brigadier while commanding a peace mission to Congo. Belonging to Baloch regiment, *his vast experience is in Kashmir and northern areas issues.*

*Gen. Zubair Mahmood Hayat*

Lieutenant General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, graduated from Command and Staff College Camberley, United Kingdom, and National Defence University, Islamabad. The general served on key posts throughout his career.

As a major general, Hayat served as General Officer Commanding (GOC) Sialkot and led Staff Duties Directorate. He was elevated to lieutenant general in January 2013 and was instated as corps commander Bahawalpur.

He was later appointed as the director general (DG) of the Strategic Plans Division in December 2013. The division, formed in 2001, is vital to research for and development of Pakistan's nuclear weapons, and it works as the secretariat of National Command Authority.

After this crucial responsibility, Lt. Gen. Zubair Hayat was appointed as Chief of General Staff (CGS), which many see as the most important position after the army chief.

Hayat hails from a military family. His father retired from Pakistan Army as a major general.

One of Gen. Zubair's brother, Lt. Gen. Umar Hayat, is serving as chairman of Pakistan Ordinance Factory Wah Cantt.


----------



## Danish saleem

Muhammad Omar said:


> You just beat me to it by 2 minutes
> 
> As expected Qamar Bajwa selected.. Commander of 10 Core the biggest core of Pak Army commander of 2 Lakh personals



10th Core raised recently??


----------



## mr.robot

The next "Savior" is here and it is time to change DPs and praise the hell out of him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Emmie

Kaptaan said:


> Excuse me for being anally retentive but it's written as '10th Corp' with 'p' being silent. I might be wrong there but I think the word 'corp' is same in military talk.



True, it's Corp not Core.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Kaptaan said:


> No idea about who he is but he looks like Bulldog ready to tear you apart .....


Qassam se I also thought the same when I saw his picture few days ago...

Best of luck to him, every human is recognised by his deeds and not by the face after few years!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Basel

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802491823813955584


----------



## truthseeker2010

Danish saleem said:


> 10th Core raised recently??



No, its based in Rawalpindi since 1974....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghazwa e Hind

Gen Ishfaq Nadeem and Gen Javed Iqbal were better choices for COAS seat. May Allah Kareem have mercy on this country. Aameen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## R Wing

Was really expected Gen Ashfaq Nadeem (previously CGS and DG MO) to be elevated. 

Hope Gen Bajwa is more audacious than the current bunch when it comes to targeting external enemies outside of our borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Emmie said:


> True, it's Corp not Core.



Edited


----------



## Hyde

Ghazwa e Hind said:


> Gen Ishfaq Nadeem and Gen Javed Iqbal were better choices for COAS seat. May Allah Kareem have mercy on this country. Aameen.


Most people were liking Bajwa on this forum few days ago, looks like the Government sought advice from PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M@rKhor

https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/wp-content/uploads/2016/11/ss1-768x384.jpg

Better photo of our new COAS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ryzvonusef

so what were their position on the seniority list and who will retire as a result?


----------



## Danish saleem

appointed on the basis of seniority.


----------



## Star Wars

Wasn't he the one who served under Gen Bikram Singh as brigade Commander while Bikram Singh being the Division Commander in Congo UN mission.


----------



## Hyde

Muhammad Omar said:


> True wish he follow the footsteps of General Raheel
> 
> View attachment 355848


I am quite sure India factor would have played a big role in deciding Bajwa. He looks the toughest one out of the candidates by face expressions... Someone who can really lead in case of war

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## WarFariX

Gen. Raheel shareef will be replaced by Lt.gen Qamar javed bajwa while Joint chief of staff Gen. Rashid mehmood will be replaced by Lt.Gen Zubair hayat


----------



## WarFariX

Welcome Gen.qamar javed bajwa




Welcome Gen.zubair hayat


----------



## ito

Congrats to him.....Hope he take action aganist Hafeez Saeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Emmie

Danish saleem said:


> appointed on the basis of seniority.



Obviously! BTW on seniority list he's at number 4.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devil Soul

Despite his extensive involvement with Kashmir and northern areas, he is said to consider extremism a bigger threat for the country than India.


Aether said:


> I am quite sure India factor would have played a big role in deciding Bajwa. He looks the toughest one out of the candidates by face expressions... Someone who can really lead in case of war



His military colleagues say he is not attention-seeking and remains well-connected with his troops.

“He is extremely professional, but very easy-going and full of compassion,” an officer who had served under him said, adding that he was not protocol-minded either. Gen Bajwa is also said to be an apolitical person without any biases.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

Supported him from the begining

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sully3

Emmie said:


> Najam Sethi PM mouthpiece revealed this week ago. Gen Bajwa as COAS, Gen Hayat as JCOSC.



I disagree, Sethi throughout his show tried to imply it was General Ramday that is going to get the nod, he said that no one really knew about him, his political thinking or ideas, he got a blank slate though the other host tried to bring up the fact Ramday had clear political linkages with PML N but Sethi made it sound like he had asked around and got nothing on Ramday.

in the show he tried to imply General Baja as the one who was 'a bit gun hoe' when he tried to do some research on the four contenders. 

interesting though i had all my money on Ramday getting the nod from NS


----------



## Side-Winder

Emmie said:


> Obviously! BTW on seniority list he's at number 4.



Please edit the OP. Add a news article. 
Thanks!


----------



## Farah Sohail

ito said:


> Congrats to him.....Hope he take action aganist Hafeez Saeed.



Obviously... His first priority should be to implement /accept India's demands...

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Green Ranger

I knew Ashfaq Nadeem would never be choosen cause he is straight forward guy and rumored to be in group that wanted Gen Raheel to take action against Nawaz Sharrif in siting dharna of Imran 

He joins the list of Brave and True Soildier likes Of Gen Tariq Khan of not being chosen as Army Chief , the man behind the operation Zarb E Azab Gen Nadeem will most likely retire now

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ryzvonusef

Emmie said:


> Obviously! BTW on seniority list he's at number 4.


so who are the three above him who will retire?


----------



## Emmie

Sully3 said:


> I disagree, Sethi throughout his show tried to imply it was General Ramday that is going to get the nod, he said that no one really knew about him, his political thinking or ideas, he got a blank slate though the other host tried to bring up the fact Ramday had clear political linkages with PML N but Sethi made it sound like he had asked around and got nothing on Ramday.
> 
> in the show he tried to imply General Baja as the one who was 'a bit gun hoe' when he tried to do some research on the four contenders.
> 
> interesting though i had all my money on Ramday getting the nod from NS



*B* for the apple of PM eyes... Another capital *R *who ran, referred to as dark horse Exact wordings!


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Aether said:


> Qassam se I also thought the same when I saw his picture few days ago...


he also looks like.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GoldenRatio1618

Serious Personalities Very Good Against India Good Combination & Selection.... Congrates


----------



## ito

Farah Sohail said:


> Obviously... His first priority should be to implement /accept India's demands...



I said...I hope......anyway he is anti terrorist...already fearing him mullahs are spread misinformation that he is Ahamdi.


----------



## Emmie

ryzvonusef said:


> so who are the three above him who will retire?



Gen Hayat being at number 1 is appointed as JCOSC. Gen Ishfaq and Gen Ramday, being at number 2 and 3 respectively shall retire most probably.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SherDil

ito said:


> Congrats to him.....Hope he take action aganist Hafeez Saeed.


And we are hoping he may take action against our all enemies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Usman Anwar

Excellent choices. May Allah Almighty bless them in their future assignments. Aameen


----------



## Devil Soul

Green Ranger said:


> I knew Ashfaq Nadeem would never be choosen cause he is straight forward guy and rumored to be in group that wanted Gen Raheel to take action against Nawaz Sharrif in siting dharna of Imran
> 
> He joins the list of Brave and True Soildier likes Of Gen Tariq Khan of not being chosen as Army Chief , the man behind the operation Zarb E Azab Gen Nadeem will most likely retire now


Come on Bro... do we really have to look @ every development with a political lens...... its time to stand behind the new COAS as he is also equally qualified ......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## newb3e

Lets hope he is more brutal than Gen Raheel and continue his good work and take operation to next stage and cut head of snakes!


----------



## Hyde

The bottom line is

All the names given to the PM were deserving candidates otherwise they wouldn't have been included in the list

So Good luck to General Bajwa and Hayat and best of luck to rest of the generals who are most likely to retire

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sady

As long as the person is 'insan ka bacha' and good natured he will do. The nature takes its course in Army.


----------



## Emmie

Better picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ito

SherDil007 said:


> And we are hoping he may take action against our all enemies.



If you are alluding the enemy to be India. I don't think there will be substantial shift in Pakistan's policy towards India. Anyways, India is always ready for any eventuality


----------



## ryzvonusef

Emmie said:


> Gen Hayat being at number 1 is appointed as JCOSC. Gen Ishfaq and Gen Ramday, being at number 2 and 3 respectively shall retire most probably.



here is a seniority list I found on the internet, how accurate is it?

Lt Gen Maqsood Ahmad, HI(M), FF — Military Adviser, Department of Peacekeeping Operations (DPKO) at United Nations, New York City, NY, United States. (Colonel Commandant of the Frontier Force Regiment). Due to retire on 13 January 2017.

*Lt Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat*, HI(M), Arty — Chief of General Staff (CGS), GHQ. Due to retire on 13 January 2017.

Lt Gen Syed Wajid Hussain, HI(M), AC — Chairman, Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT), Taxila. (Colonel Commandant of the Armoured Corps). Due to retire on 13 January 2017.

Lt Gen Najib Ullah Khan, HI(M), Engrs — DG Joint Staff (DG JS), JSHQ, Chaklala. (Colonel Commandant of the Corps of Engineers). Due to retire on 13 January 2017.

Lt Gen Ishfaq Nadeem Ahmad, HI(M), AK — Commander, II Corps, Multan. (Colonel Commandant of the Azad Kashmir Regiment). Due to retire on 8 August 2017.

Lt Gen Zamir Ul Hassan Shah, HI(M), TBt, AD — Adjutant General (AG), GHQ. (Colonel Commandant of the Army Air Defence). Due to retire on 8 August 2017.

Lt Gen Javed Iqbal Ramday, HI(M), Sind — Commander, XXXI Corps, Bahawalpur. (Colonel Commandant of the Sind Regiment). Due to retire on 8 August 2017.

*Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa*, HI(M), Baloch — Commander, X Corps, Rawalpindi. (Colonel Commandant of the Baloch Regiment). Due to retire on 8 August 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sully3

Emmie said:


> *B* for the apple of PM eyes... Another capital *R *who ran, referred to as dark horse Exact wordings!



i think you got it wrong

*B *was the apple of PM eyes (Baja) but *R *(Ramday) was the one who ran last, the dark horse but got to the finish line quickest. Then he went to go on about Ramday becoming active in the last few days which he implied as being a sign as to who was going to be the post.

i think Sethi called it wrong this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

ryzvonusef said:


> here is a seniority list I found on the internet, how accurate is it?
> 
> Lt Gen Maqsood Ahmad, HI(M), FF — Military Adviser, Department of Peacekeeping Operations (DPKO) at United Nations, New York City, NY, United States. (Colonel Commandant of the Frontier Force Regiment). Due to retire on 13 January 2017.
> 
> *Lt Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat*, HI(M), Arty — Chief of General Staff (CGS), GHQ. Due to retire on 13 January 2017.
> 
> Lt Gen Syed Wajid Hussain, HI(M), AC — Chairman, Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT), Taxila. (Colonel Commandant of the Armoured Corps). Due to retire on 13 January 2017.
> 
> Lt Gen Najib Ullah Khan, HI(M), Engrs — DG Joint Staff (DG JS), JSHQ, Chaklala. (Colonel Commandant of the Corps of Engineers). Due to retire on 13 January 2017.
> 
> Lt Gen Ishfaq Nadeem Ahmad, HI(M), AK — Commander, II Corps, Multan. (Colonel Commandant of the Azad Kashmir Regiment). Due to retire on 8 August 2017.
> 
> Lt Gen Zamir Ul Hassan Shah, HI(M), TBt, AD — Adjutant General (AG), GHQ. (Colonel Commandant of the Army Air Defence). Due to retire on 8 August 2017.
> 
> Lt Gen Javed Iqbal Ramday, HI(M), Sind — Commander, XXXI Corps, Bahawalpur. (Colonel Commandant of the Sind Regiment). Due to retire on 8 August 2017.
> 
> *Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa*, HI(M), Baloch — Commander, X Corps, Rawalpindi. (Colonel Commandant of the Baloch Regiment). Due to retire on 8 August 2017.



Ones who haven't led a corps are technically not qualified to be considered as potential candidates for COAS/JCOSC

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## karakoram

ito said:


> I said...I hope......anyway he is anti terrorist...already fearing him mullahs are spread misinformation that he is Ahamdi.



Ye ahmadi wala kya scene hai ?


----------



## Side-Winder

Emmie said:


> Gen Hayat being at number 1 is appointed as JCOSC. Gen Ishfaq and Gen Ramday, being at number 2 and 3 respectively shall retire most probably.



All were from the same long course, I don't see a reason for them to take retirement, They were course mates, No harm in saying your course mate as "Sir"


----------



## ito

karakoram said:


> Ye ahmadi wala kya scene hai ?



http://nation.com.pk/blogs/24-Nov-2...been-ahmadi-clerics-need-to-stop-abusing-them


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Congrats but he looks like 10 year older than his age and more bulky and giant as compared Gen Raheel Shareef.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ryzvonusef

Emmie said:


> Ones who haven't led a corp are technically not qualified to be considered as potential candidates for COAS/JCOSC


I see, but they will still retire because of seniority issues? so infact 6 Lt.Gen. will retire?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## New World

ito said:


> Congrats to him.....Hope he take action aganist Hafeez Saeed.


and Also Against Modi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

This is second time Pmln has deviated from their election promise of Appointing the most senior General as COAS

Not saying it was a good policy but dont promise things you cant deliver


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Side-Winder said:


> All were from the same long course, I don't see a reason for them to take retirement, They were course mates, No harm in saying your course mate as "Sir"


Sab se ziyada jalti hai jab aisa ho.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Emmie

Side-Winder said:


> All were from the same long course, I don't see a reason for them to take retirement, They were course mates, No harm in saying your course mate as "Sir"



LOL! I highly doubt they are willing to say sir to their batch mate.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Gen hayat and ramday would be the best interms of looks and personality but I believe gen Ramday's closeness with Pmln cause P.M to think otherwise.


----------



## Devil Soul

Aether said:


> The bottom line is
> 
> All the names given to the PM were deserving candidates otherwise they wouldn't have been included in the list
> 
> So Good luck to General Bajwa and Hayat and best of luck to rest of the generals who are most likely to retire


totally agree bro....
Gen Bajwa have a vast experience dealing matter related to LOC, Kashmir & Northern Area's.... as he commanded 10 Corp responsible for protecting these areas..... While Gen Zubair Hayat comes from a family of soldiers.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiger Awan

Lt Gen Maqsood Ahmad is on extension

and *Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee* to retire in less than 2 months ?? 


ryzvonusef said:


> here is a seniority list I found on the internet, how accurate is it?
> 
> Lt Gen Maqsood Ahmad, HI(M), FF — Military Adviser, Department of Peacekeeping Operations (DPKO) at United Nations, New York City, NY, United States. (Colonel Commandant of the Frontier Force Regiment). Due to retire on 13 January 2017.
> 
> *Lt Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat*, HI(M), Arty — Chief of General Staff (CGS), GHQ. Due to retire on 13 January 2017.
> 
> Lt Gen Syed Wajid Hussain, HI(M), AC — Chairman, Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT), Taxila. (Colonel Commandant of the Armoured Corps). Due to retire on 13 January 2017.
> 
> Lt Gen Najib Ullah Khan, HI(M), Engrs — DG Joint Staff (DG JS), JSHQ, Chaklala. (Colonel Commandant of the Corps of Engineers). Due to retire on 13 January 2017.
> 
> Lt Gen Ishfaq Nadeem Ahmad, HI(M), AK — Commander, II Corps, Multan. (Colonel Commandant of the Azad Kashmir Regiment). Due to retire on 8 August 2017.
> 
> Lt Gen Zamir Ul Hassan Shah, HI(M), TBt, AD — Adjutant General (AG), GHQ. (Colonel Commandant of the Army Air Defence). Due to retire on 8 August 2017.
> 
> Lt Gen Javed Iqbal Ramday, HI(M), Sind — Commander, XXXI Corps, Bahawalpur. (Colonel Commandant of the Sind Regiment). Due to retire on 8 August 2017.
> 
> *Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa*, HI(M), Baloch — Commander, X Corps, Rawalpindi. (Colonel Commandant of the Baloch Regiment). Due to retire on 8 August 2017.


----------



## fitpOsitive

Devil Soul said:


> *Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa is the new COAS
> & Gen Zubair Hayat New CJCSC*
> 
> Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa chosen as new army chief
> DAWN.COM — PUBLISHED 25 minutes ago
> WHATSAPP
> 9 COMMENTS
> PRINT
> After weeks of intense speculation and rumours, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has finalised the selection of two senior army officers as Chief of Army Staff (COAS) and Chairman Joint Chief of Staff Committee (CJCSC), reported DawnNews.
> 
> A career infantry officer belonging to the Baloch Regiment, Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa has been appointed as the new COAS, while Lt Gen Zubair Hayat has been appointed the CJCSC.
> 
> Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa and Lt Gen Zubair Hayat will be promoted to the rank of four-star generals.
> 
> Both generals would take up their new posts from Tuesday, the day the current army chief Raheel Sharif retires.
> 
> Others in contention for the post of army chief were Bahawalpur Corps Commander Lt Gen Javed Iqbal Ramday and Multan Corps Commander Lt Gen Ishfaq Nadeem. . All four generals are from the PMA’s 62nd long course, but have had different career trajectories.
> 
> The formal process for nomination starts with the General Headquarters sending a list of the senior-most generals to the prime minister via the defence ministry, but without making any formal recommendations.
> 
> The PM then holds informal consultations with the outgoing army chief before announcing his decision.
> 
> *Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa*
> Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa was something of a dark horse in this race for the post of COAS. He is currently serving at the GHQ as Inspector General of Training and Evaluation — the position Gen Sharif held before becoming army chief — he has commanded the 10 Corps, the army’s largest, which is responsible for the area along the Line of Control (LoC).
> 
> Lt Gen Bajwa has extensive experience of handling affairs in Kashmir and the northern areas of the country. As a major general, he led the Force Command Northern Areas. He also served in the 10 Corps as lieutenant colonel, where he was GSO.
> 
> Despite his extensive involvement with Kashmir and northern areas, he is said to consider extremism a bigger threat for the country than India.
> 
> Lt Gen Bajwa has served with a UN mission in Congo as a brigade commander alongside former Indian army chief Gen Bikram Singh, who was also there as a division commander.
> 
> He has previously also remained the commandant of the Infantry School in Quetta.
> 
> His military colleagues say he is not attention-seeking and remains well-connected with his troops.
> 
> “He is extremely professional, but very easy-going and full of compassion,” an officer who had served under him said, adding that he was not protocol-minded either. Gen Bajwa is also said to be an apolitical person without any biases.
> 
> He is from the infantry’s Baloch Regiment, which has given three officers to the post of army chief — Gen Yahya Khan, Gen Aslam Beg and Gen Kayani.
> 
> *Lt Gen Zubair Hayat*
> Lt Gen Zubair Hayat is from the artillery and the serving Chief of General Staff (CGS). As a three-star general, he was previously posted as director general of the Strategic Plans Division (SPD), which is the secretariat of the NCA; and corps commander Bahawalpur. This makes him an ideal choice for the post of CJCSC, who has an almost exclusive jurisdiction over nuclear forces and assets.
> 
> His postings as CGS and DG SPD afforded him an opportunity to work very closely with PM Sharif and Finance Minister Ishaq Dar.
> 
> During his tenure as a major general, he was general officer commanding (GOC) Sialkot and later headed the Staff Duties (SD) Directorate, whose personnel are commonly known in the army as ‘paper tigers’. His stay at the directorate and his earlier posting as principal staff officer to the army chief brought him closer to Gen Kayani, and he is generally seen as Gen Kayani’s protégé.
> 
> However, his primary shortcoming is that he has never served in a conflict zone.
> 
> Some of those who worked with him describe him as “workaholic” and a “vociferous reader”.
> 
> He is also said to have a very sharp memory.
> 
> Gen Zubair is a second generation officer. His father retired as a major general, while two of his brothers are generals: Pakistan Ordnance Factories Wah Chairman Lt Gen Omar Hayat and Inter-Services Intelligence DG (Analysis) Maj Gen Ahmad Mahmood Hayat.
> 
> Gen Raheel's legacy
> In 2013, when Gen Kayani announced that he would not take an extension for a second time, Gen Sharif was not among the favourites in the race for army chief. Even after he beat all the odds to become the chief, his detractors continued to doubt him saying he lacked an intelligence and operations background.
> 
> But he did not allow those shortcomings to become a handicap.
> 
> The high point in his tenure was the start of Operation Zarb-i-Azb in North Waziristan against the Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan in June 2014, something from which his predecessor shied away fearing blowback. The operation is now in its last stages. He is also credited for action against militancy in Karachi and partially restoring calm to the city.
> 
> Gen Sharif has all along been supportive of the government, except for a statement at the corps commanders’ conference last November when he expressed reservations over the civilian administration’s governance. The comment presented the spectacle of a row between the civilian and military leadership. He has, nevertheless, maintained strong influence over the government’s foreign and national security policies.
> 
> The general garnered unprecedented popularity among the general public and on social media.


When will he get retired?


----------



## Path-Finder

Congrats to new COAS, Hopefully the legacy continues. Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

DPian lalo Kuriyo meray Bajwa jee Sarkar diyan!​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sully3

Tiger Awan said:


> This is second time Pmln has deviated from their election promise of Appointing the most senior General as COAS
> 
> Not saying it was a good policy but dont promise things you cant deliver



All four were equals and joined the army in the same year and all were expected to retire at the end of the this month unless they got the 4 star general job. 

NS did nothing wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devil Soul

fitpOsitive said:


> When will he get retired?


was due Aug 2017


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

Side-Winder said:


> All were from the same long course, I don't see a reason for them to take retirement, They were course mates, No harm in saying your course mate as "Sir"


It does not matter if they retire sooner than there actual date. They will definitely retire very soon.


----------



## ito

New World said:


> and Also Against Modi.



I guess that is out of his hands. There are 1.3 million armed forces at Modi's disposal. Not counting another 2 million paramilitary forces.


----------



## Emmie

ryzvonusef said:


> I see, but they will still retire because of seniority issues? so infact 6 Lt.Gen. will retire?



Those who didn't qualify for the nomination will stay and those who qualified but not appointed shall retire most prolly, it's their decision to make.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Emmie said:


> True, it's Corp not Core.


It is actually corps and not corp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Green Ranger

ito said:


> I guess that is out of his hands. There are 1.3 million armed forces at Modi's disposal. Not counting another 2 million paramilitary forces.



we have nukes , plus our kabootar are enough to make u indians shit in ur pants

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FlyingAce

A Tough guy to handle, He is dead honest, considered as same temperament as Current Chief & like mentioned above have Commanded 10 Corps, Largest Corp in Pakistan Army...
I have no doubt he will carry on legacy of Gen. Raheel with all honesty & commitment...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tiger Awan

Sully3 said:


> All four were equals and joined the army in the same year and all were expected to retire at the end of the this month unless they got the 4 star general job.
> 
> NS did nothing wrong



Lets agree on "If you are Lt Gen in Army you must be good enough to become COAS"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Green Ranger

Devil Soul said:


> Come on Bro... do we really have to look @ every development with a political lens...... its time to stand behind the new COAS as he is also equally qualified ......



Just giving my opinion , im truly behind our chief i just hope ashfaq nadeem dont take retirement his input is valuable for zarb e azab , and bajwa seems more likely to tackle india in better way

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ryzvonusef

Emmie said:


> Those who didn't qualify for the nomination will stay and those who qualified but not appointed shall retire most prolly, it's their decision to make.


iirc, if you are senior, and a junior Lt Gen is promoted, you are honor bound to retire regardless of your own chances, to avoid seniority issues.

Atleast that's what I've heard.


----------



## Emmie

yellow said:


> It is actually corps and not corp



It was between *P* and *E*


----------



## Devil Soul



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## asad71

Devil Soul said:


>



Kai Kai!
Kai Kai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jericho

ito said:


> Congrats to him.....Hope he take action aganist Hafeez Saeed.


come on, wouldn't that be a loss for Indian news shows that are obsessed with Hafiz Saeed, how else would their anti-Pakistan talk show continue without their main star

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hiraa

I like what I am reading about him. All the best to our new COAS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ACE OF THE AIR

ito said:


> I guess that is out of his hands. There are 1.3 million armed forces at Modi's disposal. Not counting another 2 million paramilitary forces.


No problem say as much as you can...Your own government had prohibited you to cherp all day by blocking PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

Its very unfair tht person like Gen Ishfaq will have to retire now.. If nothing else, he being army's choice, for COAS could be made CJCSC..but..... Now he being superseded,will retire most probably

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fieldmarshal

Farah Sohail said:


> now Gen Ashfaq Nadeem and Gen Ramday will retire.... Feeling bad for Gen Ishfaq Nadeem..what wrong did he do? except tht he was ideally suited for the post, keeping in mind, his previous postings


No they won't


Emmie said:


> Gen Hayat being at number 1 is appointed as JCOSC. Gen Ishfaq and Gen Ramday, being at number 2 and 3 respectively shall retire most probably.


 no they won't be retiring as all the 4 senior most officers r from the same course n hence no one is superceding as one.
They only retire according to army tradition...when a junior officer assumes command supperceding a senior officer....n this is not just for the office of coas but for all positions....my father did the same when he was superceded by a junior officer.


----------



## ito

Green Ranger said:


> we have nukes , plus our kabootar are enough to make u indians shit in ur pants



We too have nukes...and no we're not afraid of dinosaur...leave alone kaboota


----------



## New World

ito said:


> I guess that is out of his hands. There are 1.3 million armed forces at Modi's disposal. Not counting another 2 million paramilitary forces.


you forget RSS militia and other Bakhts..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Emmie said:


> It was between *P* and *E*


g I got that, infact I myself recently found out that it is written as "corps" and pronounced "cor". Neither P nor S has any sound in it.


----------



## Devil Soul

Green Ranger said:


> Just giving my opinion , im truly behind our chief i just hope ashfaq nadeem dont take retirement his input is valuable for zarb e azab , and bajwa seems more likely to tackle india in better way


I totally respect ur opinion bro


----------



## saiyan0321

Haha

My man. I wanted him to be COAS and can't argue with hayat at CJSC.. Good picks. 
.congratulations to the two generals. They have some big shows to fill especially bajwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raihans

Congrats to newly appointed CJSC & COAS, hope the institution gets more strengthen through their leadership and great farewell to the outgoing COAS Gen Sharif

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abrar Munir Rajput

Hey indians?? Let's have a look of your new abu jee !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## !eon

Farah Sohail said:


> now Gen Ashfaq Nadeem and Gen Ramday will retire.... Feeling bad for Gen Ishfaq Nadeem..what wrong did he do? except tht he was ideally suited for the post, keeping in mind, his previous postings


As per tradition, all the senior Generals to him will resign


----------



## Abrar Munir Rajput

GoodLuck to the new COAS.Hope he will deliver something extra ordinary and give some danda to the corrupt politicians !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## YeBeWarned

Congratulations to Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa .. May Allah Guide you so you can Serve our Nation Well 

Those who are Questioning his Appointment , " Khud saale Tullay bhi nai hai , aur baat Army Chief ki kerte hai "


----------



## Devil Soul

Rahul9090 said:


> congrats a very brave and bold move, a qadiani coas  good luck


what BS is this????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

Emmie said:


> Gen Hayat being at number 1 is appointed as JCOSC. Gen Ishfaq and Gen Ramday, being at number 2 and 3 respectively shall retire most probably.


What about two other generals in Dawn story:

There are two other generals between Gen Zubair and Gen Ishfaq — Heavy Industrial Complex Taxila Chairman Lt Gen Syed Wajid Hussain and Director General Joint Staff Lt Gen Najibullah Khan — but both are not technically qualified to be appointed army chief".

Would they retire also?

This retirement thing over appointment of a junior officer is quiet silly. Apart from extreme cases, appointees were a course junior or few days. What is the problem "As long as you are serving Pakistan. It is an honor and oportunity".


----------



## SipahSalar

Ashfaq Nadeem was the favorite choice of officers of Pak Army, but he is rumored to have been very blunt in conversations with the PM so of course the coward wasn't going to choose him.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chauvinist

Look Jutt is Chief now... 

Juttan Naal Vair.. Tay Sidhay Fire...

A secret message to neighbours..!!

@Zibago @Hell hound @war&peace @GreenFalcon @RealNapster

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer

*He certainly has this look about him which says, I'll see in hell. !!*


----------



## Talha Asif




----------



## Abdul Ahad 89

Congrats Banwa sahab. I am not happy with the decision as it is not based on merit and seniority. They are chosen not keeping Pakistan on mind but keeping Sharif family and their interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sipahi

Its the time to take this operation in Punjab and eliminate all takfiri and sectarian terrorists.

Good Luck Gen. Bajwa.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lavrentiy

SipahSalar said:


> Ashfaq Nadeem was the favorite choice of officers of Pak Army, but he is rumored to have been very blunt in conversations with the PM so of course the coward wasn't going to choose him.


It is the prerogative of the PM to appoint the COAS. He has the right to choose someone with whom he is comfortable. It is absolutely normal in every damn country on this planet except Pakistan. If General Ashfaq Nadeem was blunt and disrespectful, then obviously the PM would not appoint him. It happens all the time even in the First World.

Army officers, senior or junior, have no right to have any say in this matter. There are supposed to do their job just like any government servant.

And Pakistanis must get used to the unpalatable idea of civilian supremacy in a modern democratic environment. One can criticise the decision of the PM but no one can question his authority.
--------------------------------------
Though I dislike Imran Khan but if he (or any Mr/Ms. XYZ) were the PM, I would recognize his authority as it is a democratic norm.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## farhan_9909

Why so many spreading the false rumours of him being Ahmadi?wtf is wrong with you guys?

and even if he's it doesnt matter.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## The Diplomat

Congratulations to our new COAS.


----------



## Devil Soul

*Gen Zubair *is a second generation officer. His father retired as a major general, while two of his brothers are generals: Pakistan Ordnance Factories Wah Chairman Lt Gen Omar Hayat and Inter-Services Intelligence DG (Analysis) Maj Gen Ahmad Mahmood Hayat.


----------



## imadul

Hope others who were supersedwd won't retire. The can proudly serve this beautiful country. People should not consider themselves larger than life. Everyone does not get the honor to serve Pakistan at this level.
On another note, Hamid Gul could have become COAS, after unexpected death of Asif Nawaz Janjua if he would not have taken early retirement. But Asif Nawaz stupidly sent him to HIT to repair and upgrade T-59s 
That was a blow to someone like Hamid Gul.


----------



## RealNapster

Chauvinist said:


> Look Jutt is Chief now...
> 
> Juttan Naal Vair.. Tay Sidhay Fire...
> 
> A secret message to neighbours..!!
> 
> @Zibago @Hell hound @war&peace @GreenFalcon @RealNapster




A Famous proverb: (not that famous)

When it is sowing time with the Jat everyone is his aunt or sister-in-law; when the crop is ripe he even does not know his own sister.


----------



## saiyan0321

farhan_9909 said:


> Why so many spreading the false rumours of him being Ahmadi?



First of all even if he is what the F is news about it. Are we so damn divided that we can't even tolerate this? 

Anyway its completely false but hey I an expecting our C grade breaking news hungry media to pick this and make it controversial. 

This and that he served under general bikram Singh in Congo at the UN mission. How long till the dregs of our media and society call him an Indian agent. 



farhan_9909 said:


> wtf is wrong with you guys?



Oh there is a lot of things wrong with these people. I don't even know where to begin.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## A.M.

Emmie said:


> Najam Sethi PM mouthpiece revealed this week ago. Gen Bajwa as COAS, Gen Hayat as JCOSC.


He did not. I'm assuming you didn't watch his show. He implied that one person had been removed from consideration due to his bluntness. That was all.

He did say that Zubair would get chairmanship due to seniority which isn't a surprising result.

Good luck to our new COAS, hope he keeps his politically active military elements in line. We need to remain focused in Baluchistan, Karachi and our western border.


----------



## imadul

Fieldmarshal said:


> No they won't
> 
> no they won't be retiring as all the 4 senior most officers r from the same course n hence no one is superceding as one.
> They only retire according to army tradition...when a junior officer assumes command supperceding a senior officer....n this is not just for the office of coas but for all positions....my father did the same when he was superceded by a junior officer.



Chivalry rules should be relaxed for Lt. GENERALS..


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Congradulation to new person in charge and same time thank you folks who were in consideration their services to country are always in high regard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## imadul

saiyan0321 said:


> First of all even if he is what the F is news about it. Are we so damn divided that we can't even tolerate this?
> 
> Anyway its completely false but hey I an expecting our C grade breaking news hungry media to pick this and make it controversial.
> 
> This and that he served under general bikram Singh in Congo at the UN mission. How long till the dregs of our media and society call him an Indian agent.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh there is a lot of things wrong with these people. I don't even know where to begin.


 Hindu trolls...


----------



## jaunty

Congratulations, the new leader and savior of Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DV RULES

jaunty said:


> Congratulations, the new leader and savior of Pakistan!


Efforts of Civilian and military leadership only The Actual Savior of Pakistan. 

Unfortunately these saviors are playing politics over the dead bodies of own people.


----------



## Max

Congrats


----------



## Zibago

SBD-3 said:


> DPian lalo Kuriyo meray Bajwa jee Sarkar diyan!​


Hun lokaan no ithey baboon butt di dp changi nahi lagdi tey tuano ki masla ey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

DV RULES said:


> Efforts of Civilian and military leadership only The Actual Savior of Pakistan.
> 
> Unfortunately these saviors are playing politics over the dead bodies of own people.



You can't blame them when people treat them as such.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Congratulations to the new COAS. Let's hope he takes 2 steps against PMLN and PPP corruption and end it some how and going inside Afghanistan to ripe the root of terrorism (Indian consulate) 



Farah Sohail said:


> Obviously... His first priority should be to implement /accept India's demands...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

karakoram said:


> Ye ahmadi wala kya scene hai ?



Nothing but propaganda. I will request you to ignore it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lagay Raho

i cant wait to see him expanding operations to all of punjab and sindh,especially southern punjab


----------



## Moonlight

Well we whole heartedly welcome him. Big shoes to fill, but now he needs the same support we were giving Gen. Raheel Sharif.

All the best. Hope he proves to be a very good decision for the country.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

karakoram said:


> Ye ahmadi wala kya scene hai ?


I don't care if he is ahmadi, shia, sunni, wahabi, brelvi or deobandi. He has vast experience in his field.
Hope he continues legacy of general raheel, and keep good relation with all institutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nandu Chitnis

Lt Gen Ishfaq Nadeem looked to be the fave of Pak Media. But Gen Bajwa made it perhaps he is more sober and realistic of the ground realities of Pakistan. He is the best bet to get after terror organisations and reduce tensions along the LOC . Good luck to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Just wondering what kind of eggs he likes for breakfast?
@third eye


----------



## Lavrentiy

member.exe said:


> Just wondering what kind of eggs he likes for breakfast?
> @third eye


Ask Laal Topi Zaid Hamid for his dietary habits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tsar Bomba

*List of Qadianis *

Here is an unfinished list of Qadianis who claim to be Ahmadi Muslims (declared as non-muslims after the Second Amendment to the Constitution of Pakistan). Some of them are declared Qadianis whereas rest are hiding in our society as liberals, moderates or atheist but working on their Jamaat's extremist agenda.

Army

*Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Corps Commander Rwp, son in law of Maj Gen Ijaz Amjad*
*Lt Gen Ishfaq Nadeem Ahmad, *Chief of General Staff
*Gen Tariq Majid,* ex Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee
*Gen Jehangir Karamat,* ex Chief of Army Staff
*Maj Gen Iftikhar Khan Janjua, *1943-1971, stepbrother of Maj Gen Ijaz Amjad from German mother
*Maj Gen Ijaz Amjad, *stepbrother of Maj Gen Iftikhar Khan Janjua, from Punjabi mother
*Lt Gen Akhtar Hussain Malik,* GOC 12 Div in 1965 war, native of village Pindori
*Lt Gen Abdul Ali Malik, *Corps of Engineers, native of village Pindori
*Maj Gen Nazir Ahmad, *Rawalpindi Conspiracy Case
*Air Marshal Zafar Ahmad Chaudhry, *ex Air Chief, 1972-1974
*Lt Gen Mahmud ul Hassan,* ex DG Surgery
*Maj Gen I D Hassan,* ex DG Medicine
*Admiral Noman Bashir,* ex Chief of the Naval Staff, 2008-2011
http://listofqadianis.blogspot.ae/2015/02/list-of-qadianis.html

Updated long before speculations started of COAS race.

@Zarvan


----------



## Secret Service

Hassan Guy said:


> He looks really tough.


the other one was way more tough. Anyway good luck to Pak Army


----------



## Zarvan

Tsar Bomba said:


> *List of Qadianis *
> 
> Here is an unfinished list of Qadianis who claim to be Ahmadi Muslims (declared as non-muslims after the Second Amendment to the Constitution of Pakistan). Some of them are declared Qadianis whereas rest are hiding in our society as liberals, moderates or atheist but working on their Jamaat's extremist agenda.
> 
> Army
> 
> *Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Corps Commander Rwp, son in law of Maj Gen Ijaz Amjad*
> *Lt Gen Ishfaq Nadeem Ahmad, *Chief of General Staff
> *Gen Tariq Majid,* ex Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee
> *Gen Jehangir Karamat,* ex Chief of Army Staff
> *Maj Gen Iftikhar Khan Janjua, *1943-1971, stepbrother of Maj Gen Ijaz Amjad from German mother
> *Maj Gen Ijaz Amjad, *stepbrother of Maj Gen Iftikhar Khan Janjua, from Punjabi mother
> *Lt Gen Akhtar Hussain Malik,* GOC 12 Div in 1965 war, native of village Pindori
> *Lt Gen Abdul Ali Malik, *Corps of Engineers, native of village Pindori
> *Maj Gen Nazir Ahmad, *Rawalpindi Conspiracy Case
> *Air Marshal Zafar Ahmad Chaudhry, *ex Air Chief, 1972-1974
> *Lt Gen Mahmud ul Hassan,* ex DG Surgery
> *Maj Gen I D Hassan,* ex DG Medicine
> *Admiral Noman Bashir,* ex Chief of the Naval Staff, 2008-2011
> http://listofqadianis.blogspot.ae/2015/02/list-of-qadianis.html
> 
> Updated long before speculations started of COAS race.
> 
> @Zarvan



He is not Qadyani. I read comment of few Qadyanis. He is not Qadyani but few of his distant relatives are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## senses

Ahh great guy, i've seen him couple of time in garrison doing exercise. Looks cool.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Nawaz Sharif selected him because as per constitution Ahmadis are non-Muslims and he can't become President or P.M so there is no chance of martial law.



Zarvan said:


> He is not Qadyani. I read comment of few Qadyanis. He is not Qadyani but few of his distant relatives are.


He is, my Ahmadi contact send me this list nearly a month back.


----------



## senses

Can he be the next ataturk for Pakistan?


----------



## Zarvan

Tsar Bomba said:


> Nawaz Sharif selected him because as per constitution Ahmadis are non-Muslims and he can't become President or P.M so there is no chance of martial law.
> 
> 
> He is a Ahmadi contact send me this list nearly a month back.


It's propaganda. He is not Ahmedi. ISI gives report on all Generals to Nawaz. This propaganda was done from certian circles to make new COAS controversial so he can't kick politicians butt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Zarvan said:


> It's propaganda. He is not Ahmedi. ISI gives report on all Generals to Nawaz. This propaganda was done from certian circles to make new COAS controversial so he can't kick politicians butt.


----------



## Zarvan

Tsar Bomba said:


>


Raheel Shareef proved to be big trouble for corrupt politicians so they had to come up with a new plan to avoid face same trouble with new BOSS. So they came up with new plan. ISI keeps an eye on everything and these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHACHA"G"

ryzvonusef said:


> here is a seniority list I found on the internet, how accurate is it?
> 
> Lt Gen Maqsood Ahmad, HI(M), FF — Military Adviser, Department of Peacekeeping Operations (DPKO) at United Nations, New York City, NY, United States. (Colonel Commandant of the Frontier Force Regiment). Due to retire on 13 January 2017.
> 
> *Lt Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat*, HI(M), Arty — Chief of General Staff (CGS), GHQ. Due to retire on 13 January 2017.
> 
> Lt Gen Syed Wajid Hussain, HI(M), AC — Chairman, Heavy Industries Taxila (HIT), Taxila. (Colonel Commandant of the Armoured Corps). Due to retire on 13 January 2017.
> 
> Lt Gen Najib Ullah Khan, HI(M), Engrs — DG Joint Staff (DG JS), JSHQ, Chaklala. (Colonel Commandant of the Corps of Engineers). Due to retire on 13 January 2017.
> 
> Lt Gen Ishfaq Nadeem Ahmad, HI(M), AK — Commander, II Corps, Multan. (Colonel Commandant of the Azad Kashmir Regiment). Due to retire on 8 August 2017.
> 
> Lt Gen Zamir Ul Hassan Shah, HI(M), TBt, AD — Adjutant General (AG), GHQ. (Colonel Commandant of the Army Air Defence). Due to retire on 8 August 2017.
> 
> Lt Gen Javed Iqbal Ramday, HI(M), Sind — Commander, XXXI Corps, Bahawalpur. (Colonel Commandant of the Sind Regiment). Due to retire on 8 August 2017.
> 
> *Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa*, HI(M), Baloch — Commander, X Corps, Rawalpindi. (Colonel Commandant of the Baloch Regiment). Due to retire on 8 August 2017.


*This is the Actual list . GHO gives 4 names from top 7 the best candidate for the job , Rest will retire , They are good Generals but their portfolio lakes some advantages(experience).

Best of luck for Both , CJCSC and COAS ............... both are good .
Gen , Hayat belongs to a family which produce 4 Generals , His father was Major General and His 2 Brothers are Now Generals in Army . Very professional Family and Extremely Good Carrier.
Gen Bajwa , on the other hand Not only have experience but he also have a cool and calm personality , mainly he consider close to Gen Rahel.
And one more thing ...............He is not Qadiyani ..............This propaganda was done from some special cells (You all know what I mean) now its pay back time for them. They did it to bring Him under pressure from Day 1 and some don't want Him as COAS.
Note: I request from mods , please look into this Qadiyani Propaganda thing.... And Please don't allow trolls from both sides of border to destroy His Image . Any one who do this should be banned right there. Thanks in advance. 
@WebMaster , @WAJsal , @Oscar , @waz 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

when you look at the Pakistani generals i feel pity for indian Army Chief. we should give some of our food to him. he is dying of weakness.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Zarvan said:


> ISI gives report on all Generals to Nawaz.


There are many ahmadi in ISI and also they worked in good positions. . How can they report to nawaz on religious base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

Mods need to look into this ahmadi and non ahmadi chutyapa.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## saiyan0321

Areesh said:


> Mods need to look into this ahmadi and non ahmadi *chutyapa*.



Never has this been found itself a perfect application than to a situation here. Dimagh kharab hogaya hai and kar rahay hai. Who cares? Have we forgotten the services of non Muslims in our army. Have we forgotten the heroics of major brown bcz of whom we have gilgit baltistan and if it wasn't for him there would only be india there and no CPEC or link to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## junglakabadshah

only time will tell whether he will be as good as Raheel or turn up into another kayani

i personally think he cannot fill the boats of Raheel

Raheel raise the bar a bit too high


----------



## Syed Taha Wajahat

That is a message for India, He is the man who was directly teaching indians a lesson for a very long time. He is from Infantry, Although decision is bit surprising for many but they all are very good officers. Lets hope for best and stand with our Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

jaunty said:


> On the contrary, Pakistani generals are overweight (or fat, if you want to be impolite). Dalbir Singh is super fit even at 60 and would kick your *** any day!


isn't it ironic you are calling weakness as super fit?
it's indian culture to call weak body slim,smart and super fit and call fat person khate peete gharane se ha.

Pakistani generals are like wrestlers.


----------



## Stealth

Emmie said:


> Najam Sethi PM mouthpiece revealed this week ago. Gen Bajwa as COAS, Gen Hayat as JCOSC.



I've said the same thing before Sethi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Peaceful Civilian said:


> There are many ahmadi in ISI and also they worked in good positions. . How can they report to nawaz on religious base.


Everything is told to PM. What person is ? His belief and his thoughts his habits and all things are told


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Tsar Bomba said:


> *List of Qadianis *
> 
> Here is an unfinished list of Qadianis who claim to be Ahmadi Muslims (declared as non-muslims after the Second Amendment to the Constitution of Pakistan). Some of them are declared Qadianis whereas rest are hiding in our society as liberals, moderates or atheist but working on their Jamaat's extremist agenda.
> 
> Army
> 
> *Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Corps Commander Rwp, son in law of Maj Gen Ijaz Amjad*
> *Lt Gen Ishfaq Nadeem Ahmad, *Chief of General Staff
> *Gen Tariq Majid,* ex Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee
> *Gen Jehangir Karamat,* ex Chief of Army Staff
> *Maj Gen Iftikhar Khan Janjua, *1943-1971, stepbrother of Maj Gen Ijaz Amjad from German mother
> *Maj Gen Ijaz Amjad, *stepbrother of Maj Gen Iftikhar Khan Janjua, from Punjabi mother
> *Lt Gen Akhtar Hussain Malik,* GOC 12 Div in 1965 war, native of village Pindori
> *Lt Gen Abdul Ali Malik, *Corps of Engineers, native of village Pindori
> *Maj Gen Nazir Ahmad, *Rawalpindi Conspiracy Case
> *Air Marshal Zafar Ahmad Chaudhry, *ex Air Chief, 1972-1974
> *Lt Gen Mahmud ul Hassan,* ex DG Surgery
> *Maj Gen I D Hassan,* ex DG Medicine
> *Admiral Noman Bashir,* ex Chief of the Naval Staff, 2008-2011
> http://listofqadianis.blogspot.ae/2015/02/list-of-qadianis.html
> 
> Updated long before speculations started of COAS race.
> 
> @Zarvan


It's confirmed he is not ahmadi.
His colleagues confirmed. haroon rasheed confirmed it live on T.V.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAAJ大和

Already saw him on TV...I THINK HE IS A GOOD CHOICE BY PM...


----------



## untitled

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> isn't it ironic you are calling weakness as super fit?
> it's indian culture to call weak body slim,smart and super fit and call fat person khate peete gharane se and now you are going against your culture.
> 
> Pakistani generals are like wrestlers.


Oh Bhai no need to turn this thread into a Pakistani and Indian general freestyle wrestling match odds calculator


----------



## junglakabadshah

jaunty said:


> On the contrary, Pakistani generals are overweight (or fat, if you want to be impolite). Dalbir Singh is super fit even at 60 and would kick your *** any day!


HE IS NOT SUPER FIT 
he is under weight or malnourished actually
even somalia army cheif looks better than him

n BTW your tough guy was fainted few days back while standing with modi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

saiyan0321 said:


> Never has this been found itself a perfect application than to a situation here. Dimagh kharab hogaya hai and kar rahay hai. Who cares? Have we forgotten the services of non Muslims in our army. Have we forgotten the heroics of major brown bcz of whom we have gilgit baltistan and if it wasn't for him there would only be india there and no CPEC or link to China.



Most Pakistanis are not even aware of the fact that it is because of a non muslim that they have GB today.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## saiyan0321

Areesh said:


> Most Pakistanis are not even aware of the fact that it is because of a non muslim that they have GB today.



I know. Our books don't mention him. I studied in an english medium school beacon house school system. Till 7th we had oxford books and then matric books and they didnt mention him. They also didnt mention about polish influence and help for our airforce. I found about him when I came on the internet with a massive interest in our formation and our history. That's where I found out about him. What a hero he was? The classic fairy tale hero that stands up and rebels against injustice and what is wrong and liberates the people.


I sincerely hope this rubbish about our army chief ends here.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Tsar Bomba said:


> Anyone pay 10000 and sharabhi budha can give any statement.
> We want statement like Musharaf gives when it confirmed that his wife is Ahmadi but he admit on T.V that he is Sunni Muslim.
> 
> 
> We know and we respect but Ahamdi are heretics they claim to be Muslims but they are not and refuses to accept constitution of Pakistan.


HE SERVED ARMY FOR ABOUT 35 YEARS EVEN IF HE IS AHMADI.
he did his job perfectly. he may be from minority but he is not a traitor.
and he is sunni muslim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Tsar Bomba said:


> And if Ahamdi he is not Muslim and I am praying for that since they are heretic who refuses to accept Khatam e Nabuwat and constitution of Pakistan.


most ahmadis in Pakistan believ in khatam e nabuwat. they believe mirza to be mehdi. and mirza was kazab so they are considered non muslims.
some official ahmaddis are actually muslims who writed ahmadis in their CNIC as their parents were ahmaddis and they just mention it because of that reason.

i had studied them and also tried to wrote on the ahmaddis who believe mirza to mehdi or essa. i had completed 80 percent of work.


----------



## Windjammer

* 

Pakistan Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif meets Gen QamarJavedBajwa whom he appointed as Pakistan's new army chief today.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peregrine_Falcon

Tsar Bomba said:


> Anyone pay 10000 and sharabhi budha can give any statement.
> We want statement like Musharaf gives when it confirmed that his wife is Ahmadi but he admit on T.V that he is Sunni Muslim.





Tsar Bomba said:


> And if Ahamdi he is not Muslim and I am praying for that since they are heretic who refuses to accept Khatam e Nabuwat and constitution of Pakistan.


It seems like PML-N's game started even before appointing Bajwa as COAS so that he shouldn't have popular support just like Raheel Sharif had,so it would be very easy to handle him.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Emmie

New Bosses 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802523106560634881


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> It's confirmed he is not ahmadi.haroon rasheed confirmed it live on T.V.


Who believes in charsi haroon rasheed. His all statements in past proved wrong. He has not good record. He is famous for only rumors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DJ_Viper

Farah Sohail said:


> now Gen Ashfaq Nadeem and Gen Ramday will retire.... Feeling bad for Gen Ishfaq Nadeem..what wrong did he do? except tht he was ideally suited for the post, keeping in mind, his previous postings



Sir, this is the same process everywhere in the world. This isn't about what wrong a fine officer did. It is about the protocol and the traditions that reflect a well disciplined professional force and a mature country bound to become a regional power in ten or so years.

At this level, every officer is through so much events in life that trey represent the finest, be it in the US, the UK or in Pakistan. But the civilian government picks the one that meets their profile knowing the challenges they face. And the remainder of these great people retire with grace. This has been a tradition in mature countries for centuries. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mentee

ito said:


> Congrats to him.....Hope he take action aganist Hafeez Saeed.


And modi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Vapnope

Someone bring muslim certificate of COAS for Tsar Bomba or he is gonna have a heart attack today. What a bigot.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Side-Winder

My tribute vid to GRS





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154395107902663

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Zibago said:


> Hun lokaan no ithey baboon butt di dp changi nahi lagdi tey tuano ki masla ey


Polishiya da kaam boot chamkana, ghut ghut polish laway.
Chief da kum bootan pana, paway ya na paway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Tsar Bomba said:


> I might have bad stomach instead of heart attack.
> 
> Since Mirza Qadiani died in his own shit face down and in memory of his death I do visit washroom few more times.


General Qamar Bajwa is not Qadyani. I know few Qadyanis and even they said it weeks ago he is not Qadyani. This propaganda is also being done because many from Jatt cast are Qadyanis. General Qamar Bajwa have distant relatives who are Qadyanis but he himself is not neither any of his close family members is. Also Lt General Asim Bajwa he is also not Qadyani in fact his father was known supporter of Jamat e Islami.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802535828601839616

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Tsar Bomba said:


> Perfect example of being heretic who says something else and have something different in heart. Ahmadi calls Mirza Kazaab as promissed masih and Prophet plus krishna plus many other things. Don't advocate on behalf of Kazabz..
> 
> Qamar is a very popular name in Ahmadi community.


i know but i had seen all three types of ahmaddis.
i am not advocating them. i know there can't be anyone bigger liar then them. i has seen their lies. quoting wrong hadiths,quoting wrong translations of verses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Zarvan said:


> He is not Qadyani. I read comment of few Qadyanis. He is not Qadyani but few of his distant relatives are.


So would it make him any less competent if he is a Qadiyani? Buss kardo yeh Islam ky naam par chanda aur dhanda.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Path-Finder

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802535828601839616


damn he is a giant!


----------



## Zarvan

SBD-3 said:


> So would it make him any less competent if he is a Qadiyani? Buss kardo yeh Islam ky naam par chanda aur dhanda.


Sorry in Islam a non Muslim can't lead Muslim Army. Also he would have been a Qadyani it would have seriously bad impact on Army. Pakistan Army motto is Iman Taqwa and Jihad fi Sabilillah. Most soldiers are Muslims and they fight not for Pakistan but to defend a Muslim land. Yes we have non Muslim soldiers but for most soldiers motivation is Islam. So yes it matters no matter How many liberals try to say it should in Islam it does.



Path-Finder said:


> damn he is a giant!


Both are but he is true Giant not only height but his size also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Djinn

Farah Sohail said:


> now Gen Ashfaq Nadeem and Gen Ramday will retire.... Feeling bad for Gen Ishfaq Nadeem..what wrong did he do? except tht he was ideally suited for the post, keeping in mind, his previous postings


His biggest mistake he didn't get a hair transplant. Nawazo seems to have thing against BALDNESS  just my personal theory but makes sense lol

Lt Gen Ashfaq Nadeem






Lt Gen Haroon Aslam





DG ISPR seems to have picked up on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Zarvan said:


> Sorry in Islam a non Muslim can't lead Muslim Army. Also he would have been a Qadyani it would have seriously bad impact on Army. Pakistan Army motto is Iman Taqwa and Jihad fi Sabilillah. Most soldiers are Muslims and they fight not for Pakistan but to defend a Muslim land. Yes we have non Muslim soldiers but for most soldiers motivation is Islam. So yes it matters no matter How many liberals try to say it should in Islam it does.


Pakistan is an Islamic republic, not an Islamic State of Syria and Levant.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## senses

Devil Soul said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802535828601839616


It's true what they say about him, he really is a soldier, just look the way he greeted the PM house staff.


----------



## Path-Finder

Djinn said:


> His biggest mistake he didn't get a hair transplant. Nawazo seems to have thing against BALDNESS  just my personal theory but makes sense lol
> 
> Lt Gen Ashfaq Nadeem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lt Gen Haroon Aslam


Gen Haroon was not selected because of his personal beef. Many of us were quite unhappy at the time but Raheel Sharif proved his worth. He thought he will appoint Raheel but that didn't work for him either. lets see what happens this time!


----------



## SBD-3

Ek tum he nahi makaze mehvar e kushamad Bajwa
Kehtay hain kisi zamnay main koe Raheel bhee tha
On internet, people have already started forgetting Gen Raheel.


----------



## Zarvan

SBD-3 said:


> Pakistan is an Islamic republic, not an Islamic State of Syria and Levant.


Pakistan is Islamic republic which constitution says no law can be made which is not in accordance Quran and Sunnah


----------



## Joe Shearer

Devil Soul said:


> *Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa is the new COAS
> & Gen Zubair Hayat New CJCSC*
> 
> Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa chosen as new army chief
> DAWN.COM — PUBLISHED 25 minutes ago
> WHATSAPP
> 9 COMMENTS
> PRINT
> After weeks of intense speculation and rumours, Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif has finalised the selection of two senior army officers as Chief of Army Staff (COAS) and Chairman Joint Chief of Staff Committee (CJCSC), reported DawnNews.
> 
> A career infantry officer belonging to the Baloch Regiment, Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa has been appointed as the new COAS, while Lt Gen Zubair Hayat has been appointed the CJCSC.
> 
> Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa and Lt Gen Zubair Hayat will be promoted to the rank of four-star generals.
> 
> Both generals would take up their new posts from Tuesday, the day the current army chief Raheel Sharif retires.
> 
> Others in contention for the post of army chief were Bahawalpur Corps Commander Lt Gen Javed Iqbal Ramday and Multan Corps Commander Lt Gen Ishfaq Nadeem. . All four generals are from the PMA’s 62nd long course, but have had different career trajectories.
> 
> The formal process for nomination starts with the General Headquarters sending a list of the senior-most generals to the prime minister via the defence ministry, but without making any formal recommendations.
> 
> The PM then holds informal consultations with the outgoing army chief before announcing his decision.
> 
> *Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa*
> Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa was something of a dark horse in this race for the post of COAS. He is currently serving at the GHQ as Inspector General of Training and Evaluation — the position Gen Sharif held before becoming army chief — he has commanded the 10 Corps, the army’s largest, which is responsible for the area along the Line of Control (LoC).
> 
> Lt Gen Bajwa has extensive experience of handling affairs in Kashmir and the northern areas of the country. As a major general, he led the Force Command Northern Areas. He also served in the 10 Corps as lieutenant colonel, where he was GSO.
> 
> Despite his extensive involvement with Kashmir and northern areas, he is said to consider extremism a bigger threat for the country than India.
> 
> Lt Gen Bajwa has served with a UN mission in Congo as a brigade commander alongside former Indian army chief Gen Bikram Singh, who was also there as a division commander.
> 
> He has previously also remained the commandant of the Infantry School in Quetta.
> 
> His military colleagues say he is not attention-seeking and remains well-connected with his troops.
> 
> “He is extremely professional, but very easy-going and full of compassion,” an officer who had served under him said, adding that he was not protocol-minded either. Gen Bajwa is also said to be an apolitical person without any biases.
> 
> He is from the infantry’s Baloch Regiment, which has given three officers to the post of army chief — Gen Yahya Khan, Gen Aslam Beg and Gen Kayani.
> 
> *Lt Gen Zubair Hayat*
> Lt Gen Zubair Hayat is from the artillery and the serving Chief of General Staff (CGS). As a three-star general, he was previously posted as director general of the Strategic Plans Division (SPD), which is the secretariat of the NCA; and corps commander Bahawalpur. This makes him an ideal choice for the post of CJCSC, who has an almost exclusive jurisdiction over nuclear forces and assets.
> 
> His postings as CGS and DG SPD afforded him an opportunity to work very closely with PM Sharif and Finance Minister Ishaq Dar.
> 
> During his tenure as a major general, he was general officer commanding (GOC) Sialkot and later headed the Staff Duties (SD) Directorate, whose personnel are commonly known in the army as ‘paper tigers’. His stay at the directorate and his earlier posting as principal staff officer to the army chief brought him closer to Gen Kayani, and he is generally seen as Gen Kayani’s protégé.
> 
> However, his primary shortcoming is that he has never served in a conflict zone.
> 
> Some of those who worked with him describe him as “workaholic” and a “vociferous reader”.
> 
> He is also said to have a very sharp memory.
> 
> Gen Zubair is a second generation officer. His father retired as a major general, while two of his brothers are generals: Pakistan Ordnance Factories Wah Chairman Lt Gen Omar Hayat and Inter-Services Intelligence DG (Analysis) Maj Gen Ahmad Mahmood Hayat.
> 
> Gen Raheel's legacy
> In 2013, when Gen Kayani announced that he would not take an extension for a second time, Gen Sharif was not among the favourites in the race for army chief. Even after he beat all the odds to become the chief, his detractors continued to doubt him saying he lacked an intelligence and operations background.
> 
> But he did not allow those shortcomings to become a handicap.
> 
> The high point in his tenure was the start of Operation Zarb-i-Azb in North Waziristan against the Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan in June 2014, something from which his predecessor shied away fearing blowback. The operation is now in its last stages. He is also credited for action against militancy in Karachi and partially restoring calm to the city.
> 
> Gen Sharif has all along been supportive of the government, except for a statement at the corps commanders’ conference last November when he expressed reservations over the civilian administration’s governance. The comment presented the spectacle of a row between the civilian and military leadership. He has, nevertheless, maintained strong influence over the government’s foreign and national security policies.
> 
> The general garnered unprecedented popularity among the general public and on social media.



What a HUGE relief. I hope he will talk to his counterpart, and restore normalcy on the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sage

Hey Niggah, I got some swag !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBD-3

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan is Islamic republic which constitution says no law can be made which is not in accordance Quran and Sunnah


Appointing COAS is not a law...Try using some common sense at some time. If you really wana have the things like your way, erase the mention of first two COAS who were English Christians leading the "Muslim Army".

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Joe Shearer

Kaptaan said:


> No idea about who he is but he looks like Bulldog ready to tear you apart .....



Reports about him are that he is a very humane and understanding person, while being a very professional soldier. It's the compassionate ones who fight the hardest. A very good choice, in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Sandman

Congratz and as people are saying this guy looks huge all the best to him and those saying he's qadyani pls GTFO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBD-3

Joe Shearer said:


> Reports about him are that he is a very humane and understanding person, while being a very professional soldier. It's the compassionate ones who fight the hardest. A very good choice, in my opinion.


Actually most of the folks here are more interested in "Coupability" of any chief than his credentials, career and/or personality

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hyde

Moonlight said:


> Well we whole heartedly welcome him. Big shoes to fill, but now he needs the same support we were giving Gen. Raheel Sharif.
> 
> All the best. Hope he proves to be a very good decision for the country.


General Raheel Shareef got the due support after success in Zarb e Azb and for his completely non-political role in the broader prospect.

If he is able to remain non-political, uproot the entire menance of terrorism, he will be regarded as the greatest general alongside General Raheel Shareef in the books of history

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Secret Service

Side-Winder said:


> My tribute vid to GRS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154395107902663


good one


----------



## Tiger Awan

Zarvan said:


> Sorry in Islam a non Muslim can't lead Muslim Army. Also he would have been a Qadyani it would have seriously bad impact on Army. Pakistan Army motto is Iman Taqwa and Jihad fi Sabilillah. Most soldiers are Muslims and they fight not for Pakistan but to defend a Muslim land. Yes we have non Muslim soldiers but for most soldiers motivation is Islam. So yes it matters no matter How many liberals try to say it should in Islam it does.
> 
> 
> Both are but he is true Giant not only height but his size also



I have met him once. I am 5'10. He shoulder was level with my head

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Djinn

Joe Shearer said:


> What a HUGE relief. I hope he will talk to his counterpart, and restore normalcy on the border.


What relief? Please elaborate a bit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mrc

Biggest challenge for him would be to push a dagger into the heart of dying insurgency


----------



## M.SAAD

Zarvan said:


> Sorry in Islam a non Muslim can't lead Muslim Army. Also he would have been a Qadyani it would have seriously bad impact on Army. Pakistan Army motto is Iman Taqwa and Jihad fi Sabilillah. Most soldiers are Muslims and they fight not for Pakistan but to defend a Muslim land. Yes we have non Muslim soldiers but for most soldiers motivation is Islam. So yes it matters no matter How many liberals try to say it should in Islam it does.
> 
> 
> Both are but he is true Giant not only height but his size also







Weren't first 2 Army Chiefs of Pak army were Non Muslims too??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaunty

junglakabadshah said:


> HE IS NOT SUPER FIT
> he is under weight or malnourished actually
> even somalia army cheif looks better than him
> 
> n BTW your tough guy was fainted few days back while standing with modi



LOL he is well known for his fitness. In fact even among Indian generals, he is one of the fittest we have ever had. Only a Pakistani keyboard warrior, probably overweight himself, can call this guy malnourished. Trust me, very few people can look that fit at 60. He runs 10 km daily, look up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Lt.Gen.Ramday was the closest to Gen.Raheel and his ideology. 
The furthest to Gen. RS, and closest to PMLN is LT.Gen Bajwa.

Now patriotic Pakistanis will cringe at how he gives King Nawaz a free hand.

External policies will remain the same, but domestic policies will weigh in favor of King Nawaz and Cronies.

I pray that I'm proven wrong.

Best of Luck to Pakistanis, you are going to need it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nefarious

I'm sure he will continue from where his predecessor left it, General Sharif has set a good precedent during his tenure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

jaunty said:


> He runs 10 km daily, look up.


Source??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaunty

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Source??



" A third generation soldier, Suhag is known to be a fitness freak. He completes a 10km run as a daily routine. He also loves horse-riding and golf."

http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...a-s-new-army-chief-dalbir-singh-suhag-2006806

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

Aether said:


> General Raheel Shareef got the due support after success in Zarb e Azb and for his completely non-political role in the broader prospect.
> 
> If he is able to remain non-political, uproot the entire menance of terrorism, he will be regarded as the greatest general alongside General Raheel Shareef in the books of history



InshAllah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silent sniper

but he looks pretty old. not like dabang raheel shareef.


----------



## Djinn

Please dont consider me a grammar Nazi i personally dont like that lot  but just a slight correction *Selected* not *Elected,* As both these words covey a different meaning.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazaGujjar

Heres hoping he arrests Zardari, if he indeed decides to come back to Pakistan.


----------



## Secret Service

jaunty said:


> " A third generation soldier, Suhag is known to be a fitness freak. He completes a 10km run as a daily routine. He also loves horse-riding and golf."
> 
> http://www.dnaindia.com/india/repor...a-s-new-army-chief-dalbir-singh-suhag-2006806


ok good for him. maybe he likes running. but apart from joking, he looks sick. no offence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Indus Falcon said:


> Lt.Gen.Ramday was the closest to Gen.Raheel and his ideology.
> The furthest to Gen. RS, and closest to PMLN is LT.Gen Bajwa.
> 
> Now patriotic Pakistanis will cringe at how he gives King Nawaz a free hand.
> 
> External policies will remain the same, but domestic policies will weigh in favor of King Nawaz and Cronies.
> 
> I pray that I'm proven wrong.
> 
> Best of Luck to Pakistanis, you are going to need it.







Hope you're wrong lol and hope he gives NS and AZ 1 way tickets to hell. I hope im right brother coz i feel you know better than us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Doordie said:


> Hope you're wrong lol and hope he gives NS and AZ 1 way tickets to hell. I hope im right brother coz i feel you know better than us.



I doubt that is going to happen. He has been appointed for a reason. 

Nonetheless my prayer is, that it happens, and I'm proven wrong. 

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maxpane

Am not agree that ramdey is close and pm like bajwa. one should remember that raheel was also pm 's choice . he does not start his job and people are trying to raise question on him.


----------



## Tsar Bomba

oFFbEAT said:


> What! your army chief have to prove that he is not Ahmadi to gain acceptance?


We don't need Indian trolls comments on this issue.

@Aether @Irfan Baloch

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oFFbEAT

Tsar Bomba said:


> We don't need Indian trolls comments on this issue.
> 
> @Aether @Irfan Baloch


Yeah my comment would be deleted but, will that delete reality?....whatever I said is based on what your countrymen are saying....how can that be trolling, I just asked a question!

Anyway, based on what I'm hearing, I think he is a good choice and LOC will be normal soon.....I could be wrong though....


----------



## Hyde

*STICK to the topic guys

We have nothing to do with the belief of COAS. Any discussion in this regard will be deleted from this thread*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Side-Winder

Gen Qamar Bajwa, Gen Zubair Hayat arrive at PM House 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154395384472663


----------



## Knight Rider

I think both Generals will have serious impact in the upcoming Pakistani matters especially the National Security Breach issue, LOC issue etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lavrentiy

Aether said:


> *STICK to the topic guys
> 
> We have nothing to do with the belief of COAS. Any discussion in this regard will be deleted from this thread*


Please delete all those previous posts.


----------



## 544_delta

Fiddlesticks !!!  lost a bloody bet 



Doordie said:


> Hope you're wrong lol and hope he gives NS and AZ 1 way tickets to hell


there will be no ticket-givings im afraid...Army has changed


----------



## somebozo

جنرل ٹویٹر باجوہ کی زبردست کامیابی کے بعد اب پیش خدمات ہے جنرل شکریہ باجوہ...​


----------



## waz

All the best general Bajwa, God speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr.robot

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802531891991683072


----------



## Death Adder

Tsar Bomba said:


> *List of Qadianis*
> 
> Here is an unfinished list of Qadianis who claim to be Ahmadi Muslims (declared as non-muslims after the Second Amendment to the Constitution of Pakistan). Some of them are declared Qadianis whereas rest are hiding in our society as liberals, moderates or atheist but working on their Jamaat's extremist agenda.
> 
> Army
> 
> *Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, Corps Commander Rwp, son in law of Maj Gen Ijaz Amjad*
> *Lt Gen Ishfaq Nadeem Ahmad, *Chief of General Staff
> *Gen Tariq Majid,* ex Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee
> *Gen Jehangir Karamat,* ex Chief of Army Staff
> *Maj Gen Iftikhar Khan Janjua, *1943-1971, stepbrother of Maj Gen Ijaz Amjad from German mother
> *Maj Gen Ijaz Amjad, *stepbrother of Maj Gen Iftikhar Khan Janjua, from Punjabi mother
> *Lt Gen Akhtar Hussain Malik,* GOC 12 Div in 1965 war, native of village Pindori
> *Lt Gen Abdul Ali Malik, *Corps of Engineers, native of village Pindori
> *Maj Gen Nazir Ahmad, *Rawalpindi Conspiracy Case
> *Air Marshal Zafar Ahmad Chaudhry, *ex Air Chief, 1972-1974
> *Lt Gen Mahmud ul Hassan,* ex DG Surgery
> *Maj Gen I D Hassan,* ex DG Medicine
> *Admiral Noman Bashir,* ex Chief of the Naval Staff, 2008-2011
> http://listofqadianis.blogspot.ae/2015/02/list-of-qadianis.html
> 
> Updated long before speculations started of COAS race.
> 
> @Zarvan





Tsar Bomba said:


> Nawaz Sharif selected him because as per constitution Ahmadis are non-Muslims and he can't become President or P.M so there is no chance of martial law.
> 
> 
> He is, my Ahmadi contact send me this list nearly a month back.



What do you mean by he can't become PM or President ? Listen retard its 2016 not 1960's, try to think beyond your car wash mentality, when it comes to Pakistan all sects are united and our armed forces are very disciplined and follow same principle which is defence of Pakistan. It seems Ganja is mature now and his previous decision and this one is satisfactory. Don't spread false propaganda against forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Farah Sohail

Indus Falcon said:


> Lt.Gen.Ramday was the closest to Gen.Raheel and his ideology.
> The furthest to Gen. RS, and closest to PMLN is LT.Gen Bajwa.
> 
> Now patriotic Pakistanis will cringe at how he gives King Nawaz a free hand.
> 
> External policies will remain the same, but domestic policies will weigh in favor of King Nawaz and Cronies.
> 
> I pray that I'm proven wrong.
> 
> Best of Luck to Pakistanis, you are going to need it.



Even Gen Raheel Sharif wasnt tht bad for Nawaz Sharif and co... So u think...he is likely to be even more supportive for Nawaz Sharif than Gen Raheel Sharif?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Indus Falcon said:


> I doubt that is going to happen. *He has been appointed for a reason.*
> 
> Nonetheless my prayer is, that it happens, and I'm proven wrong.
> 
> Regards



If this is true then spare a moment and thought for Ch. Nisar ........ what will become of him?

Will NS give him a boot?


----------



## Tsar Bomba

Amendment passed during elected Govt rule much later than 1960.


----------



## Maxpane

I dnt like people who always try to spread false propaganda. welcome chief


----------



## Viking 63

He is the right choice !!


----------



## mr.robot

As of now there is a shortage of new polish? Can old polish reserved for Raheel be used for Q.B as well?


----------



## OTTOMAN

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan is Islamic republic which constitution says no law can be made which is not in accordance Quran and Sunnah


3 questions:
Which article of constitution says this? 
Which version of Quran and Sunna?
Is Pakistan democracy or republic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Farah Sohail said:


> Even Gen Raheel Sharif wasnt tht bad for Nawaz Sharif and co... So u think...he is likely to be even more supportive for Nawaz Sharif than Gen Raheel Sharif?



Behind the scenes, RS was the biggest headache NS has faced after Musharraf., short of imposing martial law he did what he could under the circumstances. QJB on the other hand will be the opposite.

I pray that he respects God more than PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Farah Sohail

Indus Falcon said:


> Behind the scenes, RS was the biggest headache NS has faced after Musharraf., short of imposing martial law he did what he could under the circumstances. *QJB on the other hand will be the opposite.*
> 
> I pray that he respects God more than PM.



@bold... Really? Please dont say so

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Dil Pakistan said:


> If this is true then spare a moment and thought for Ch. Nisar ........ what will become of him?
> 
> Will NS give him a boot?


Sir, I'm not qualified to comment on the above.

Thank You.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

*One Giant leaves, the next Giant follows...after the bulldozer...comes the wolf!!!*


Pak Defence and Security is in good hands. New leader will follow the course that is in the best interests of the Pak State.* Not a single doubt about that.*

Anyways, PA as an instiuition is transforming... if history is any litmus test... PA will always stand by Pak State and Peoples.

Welcome, Gen. Bajwa! Kind sir, there is no doubt that you will do your job as is required.


Kind sir, just finish the job of eliminating Fifthe columnists and foreign sponsored terrorists... from Pak Soil. 

Also, since you and your team are at it... kindly, make war impossible on Pak so that the Great Leap Forward can happen for Pak Peoples...

All the very best of luck to you... and your team... kindly, just finish the bloody job. We know you will!

To Pak Brothers, its not the man... its the Instituition. I strongly believe that PA as instituition has risen above the vaguaries of political classes.

Long live the old Chief, long live the new Chief!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Falcon

Farah Sohail said:


> @bold... Really? Please dont say so


Duaen taqdeer badal dayti hain, liken hamari duaen q nahi qobool hoti? hamari duaon main dum q nahi hai?

They say when one does sajdah, and calls out to his Lord and Master i.e. makes dua, the Arsh /Throne, of the Lord of the Universe shakes. 

But when me make dua nothing happens. Why? Think about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane

Lol critics start criticizing without seeing performance and outcome and this is what for we are famous . criticizing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

OTTOMAN said:


> 3 questions:
> Which article of constitution says this?
> Which version of Quran and Sunna?
> Is Pakistan democracy or republic?



Pakistan is Islamic Republic of Pakistan. Secondly which part of Quran and Sunnah says it well bro in Islamic Republic. Non Muslims are not even supposed to serve in Army. That is why we take jizya which is a tax in return tell them they don't have to serve in Armed Forces we would protect them and there places of worship. Now as in case of Pakistan as there is no jizya still a non Muslim should not be made head of our Army. Specially when your whole Army motto is based on Iman and Taqwa and Jihad fi Sabilillah.

*REMINDER *: General Bajwa is not Qadyani even when this issue was not raised of him being Qadyani or not I had checked with few Qadyanis about it because many in Jatt cast are from Qadyanis. In fact my grandfather when ever used to meet a Bajwa used to ask his sons whether that person is Qadyani or not. Mr Bajwa is not a Qadyani. He is a Muslim and propaganda against him should end. We have enough issues which we need to settle.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zibago

SBD-3 said:


> Polishiya da kaam boot chamkana, ghut ghut polish laway.
> Chief da kum bootan pana, paway ya na paway.


Chalo tind polishiyan no pul jaonda Chudo Butt ney Zia dey boot dey thaley lagi lid no wi chatiya ey

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Farah Sohail

Indus Falcon said:


> Duaen taqdeer badal dayti hain, liken hamari duaen q nahi qobool hoti? hamari duaon main dum q nahi hai?
> 
> Think about it.



How do u know him?


----------



## SBD-3

Zibago said:


> Chalo tind polishiyan no pul jaonda Chudo Butt ney Zia dey boot dey thaley lagi lid no wi chatiya ey


Nawe tay waday size di polish lela mera bhera, kaam away ge


----------



## Humble1

Kaptaan said:


> No idea about who he is but he looks like Bulldog ready to tear you apart .....


Brother that's not very nice. He is the new COA.


----------



## Zibago

SBD-3 said:


> Nawe tay waday size di polish lela mera bhera, kaam away ge


Na ji tuano udi lod peini ey sadi tey paroniya ney wi jail di hawa khai si Zia dor ich faraq ey hey key us wailey tudaey lok sorry tuadey wargey lok udu artiyan utaran no phirdey sighay 
Haley wi uda putar tuadey lor lor phirda ey


----------



## Men in Green

why General Bajwa he is tato of nawaz .. genral ashfaq was good choice. Zardari is coming back well played by nawaz and zardari, end of everything.


----------



## Indus Falcon

Maxpane said:


> Lol critics start criticizing without seeing performance and outcome and this is what for we are famous . criticizing


Are you addressing me?



Farah Sohail said:


> How do u know him?


Madam I was commissioned in Baluch Regt. I know him first hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Maxpane

Indus Falcon said:


> Are you addressing me?


Am adressing everyone who just crticizing new coas without proper reason . one more thing if i have to adress you then i can reply your quote .


----------



## The Eagle

Indus Falcon said:


> Sir, I'm not qualified to comment on the above.
> 
> Thank You.



Sir,

(whispers), Gen. Yahya, Gen. Aslam Baig, Gen. Kiyani and now Gen. Bajwa from Baloch regiment.

This is not always about toppling the Government that I see, many tried to put a question before you in this regard only however, how you described the case, can't comment.

If other 2 Gentlemen resigns in this context only, I see, a big loss to couple of brave and unshakable soldiers those who are the demand of the hour.


Welcome Chief.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

The Eagle said:


> Sir,
> 
> (whispers), Gen. Yahya, Gen. Aslam Baig, Gen. Kiyani and now Gen. Bajwa from Baloch regiment.
> 
> This is not always about toppling the Government that I see, many tried to put a question before you in this regard only however, how you described the case, can't comment.
> 
> If other 2 Gentlemen resigns in this context only, I see, a big loss to couple of brave and unshakable soldiers those who are the demand of the hour.
> 
> 
> Welcome Chief.



Agree with everything, except the last line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Indus Falcon said:


> Agree with everything, except the last line.


Well i too have reservations on his appointment but this is time to show unity infront of enemy lets hope he doesbot turns out be Kiyani,ish in his profession

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Men in Green

He is not going to do anything he is tato of nawaz every one in army knows it.
well played by nawaz and zardari 

we will miss raheel sharif

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mr.robot

Indus Falcon said:


> I doubt that is going to happen. He has been appointed for a reason.
> 
> Nonetheless my prayer is, that it happens, and I'm proven wrong.
> 
> Regards


Sir, 
Don't disappoint the ones who were preparing D.Ps of Bajwa......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Indus Falcon said:


> Agree with everything, except the last line.



Sir, that was for the record indeed.

The dash speaks louder than words.

The Firm man and the everything chill man.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/802553259600777216


----------



## Farah Sohail

Indus Falcon said:


> Madam I was commissioned in Baluch Regt. I know him first hand.



Oh.... So u think hes corrupt too? Bcoz only a corrupt person can get along well with Nawaz


----------



## Moonlight

Indus Falcon said:


> Madam I was commissioned in Baluch Regt. I know him first hand.



Wait you have served in army or I'm misinterpreting it?


Indus Falcon said:


> Behind the scenes, RS was the biggest headache NS has faced after Musharraf., short of imposing martial law he did what he could under the circumstances. QJB on the other hand will be the opposite.
> 
> I pray that he respects God more than PM.



So you mean to say, we are going to miss RS so bad? In other words, new COAS is not going to be as good as this one?


----------



## !eon

Indus Falcon said:


> Duaen taqdeer badal dayti hain, liken hamari duaen q nahi qobool hoti? hamari duaon main dum q nahi hai?
> 
> Think about it.



Only dua without amal ? and actually no one requests before Almighty, they only think and wish in hearts. 
When you look at combined character of Pakistanis as a nation, they deserve it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Indus Falcon

Farah Sohail said:


> Oh.... So u think hes corrupt too? Bcoz only a corrupt person can get along well with Nawaz



My view is that nothing will change, as far as external threats are concerned. Domestically NS will have a free hand to do as he pleases.



Moonlight said:


> Wait you have served in army or I'm misinterpreting it?


Yes, a lowly corporal 



Moonlight said:


> So you mean to say, we are going to miss RS so bad? In other words, new COAS is not going to be as good as this one?



Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## OTTOMAN

Zarvan said:


> Pakistan is Islamic Republic of Pakistan.


Yea... why than we practice democracy?



Zarvan said:


> Secondly which part of Quran and Sunnah says it well bro in Islamic Republic.


What ever the crap this suppose to meen, it dosn't answer my question.



Zarvan said:


> Non Muslims are not even supposed to serve in Army.


Another BS by the boogey man of defence.pk
During the life of prophet and after his death, army of Muslims constitute Muslims and Non-Muslims and women too.



Zarvan said:


> That is why we take jizya which is a tax in return


We take fuckin what.........!!!!!!!????????
All world govt. (excpet ME) function on tax, nothing unique in Pakistan.



Zarvan said:


> Specially when your whole Army motto is based on Iman and Taqwa and Jihad fi Sabilillah.


You don't have a clue, about what all those even mean... defence.fake.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

!eon said:


> Only dua without amal ? and actually no one requests before Almighty, they only think and wish in hearts.
> When you look at combined character of Pakistanis as a nation, they deserve it.



I was hinting that dua without amaal = big zero. 

Please re-read my original statement. 

Thank You

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## IceCold

Nawaz is the PM and the courts have delayed the proceeding for as long as they could over Panama so Nawaz has the perfect opportunity to chose. Anyway i think with new COAS the issue of Dawn leaks will also come to its logical conclusion that is burred deep like all the previous scandals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

OTTOMAN said:


> Yea... why than we practice democracy?
> 
> 
> What ever the crap this suppose to meen, it dosn't answer my question.
> 
> 
> Another BS by the boogey man of defence.pk
> During the life of prophet and after his death, army of Muslims constitute Muslims and Non-Muslims and women too.
> 
> 
> We take fuckin what.........!!!!!!!????????
> All world govt. (excpet ME) function on tax, nothing unique in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> You don't have a clue, about what all those even mean... defence.fake.pk



I just did and no in time of 4 Caliphs non Muslims were not in Army. That is why we used to take Jizya. Go ready what Jizya is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moonlight

Indus Falcon said:


> Yes, a lowly corporal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sargodhian_Eagle

Proud to be BAJWA. Love You Uncle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Falcon

Moonlight said:


>


Why whats wrong with being a lowly corporal? 
Are we not human? 
Have we not served our country with valor, pride and distinction?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## OTTOMAN

IceCold said:


> Nawaz is the PM and the courts have delayed the proceeding for as long as they could over Panama so Nawaz has the perfect opportunity to chose. Anyway i think with new COAS the issue of Dawn leaks will also come to its logical conclusion that is burred deep like all the previous scandals.


Any judicial outcome has no bearing of army.
All judges are political appointments in democracy of Pakistan.
We have even seen PPP and PMLN fighting in parliament over distribution of share in judiciary.
So stop involving army in your BS.


----------



## IceCold

OTTOMAN said:


> Any judicial outcome has no bearing of army.
> All judges are political appointments in democracy of Pakistan.
> We have even seen PPP and PMLN fighting in parliament over distribution of share in judiciary.
> So stop involving army in your BS.


Why? Army has always been involved in politics and played its role one way or the other. What is BS in this? Besides i am talking about the leaking of classified information from the PM house. Havent we seen what happened with Memo gate scandal? Why should it be any different with Dawn leaks?


----------



## Salahuddin Ayubi

ito said:


> I guess that is out of his hands. There are 1.3 million armed forces at Modi's disposal. Not counting another 2 million paramilitary forces.



All Indians are requested to stay away from this discussion please. 

Bajwa will be a great chief ISA just like Raheel.


----------



## Farah Sohail

IceCold said:


> Nawaz is the PM and the courts have delayed the proceeding for as long as they could over Panama so Nawaz has the perfect opportunity to chose. Anyway i think with new COAS the issue of Dawn leaks will also come to its logical conclusion that is burred deep like all the previous scandals.



I dont think Dawn leaks scandal will come to its logical conclusion,ever especially since ppl who know Gen Bajwa are saying tht he is very close to Nawaz Sharif... So lets forget abt tht sadly

Edit: oh ok.. I re read your post... This is exactly what u meant too

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IceCold

Farah Sohail said:


> I dont think Dawn leaks scandal will come to its logical conclusion,ever especially since ppl who know Gen Bajwa are saying tht he is very close to Nawaz Sharif... So lets forget abt tht sadly


By logical conclusion i meant burried deep somewhere with all the previous scandals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Farah Sohail

IceCold said:


> By logical conclusion i meant burried deep somewhere with all the previous scandals.



Yes, i re read your post... Understood later .. Unfortunately...u r right..this is the only logical conclusion of all scandals

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

He was infantry soldier? a LOC specialist? This is what I have read about him so far....means He is a tough one....

He is from jutt community and I have read that indian army chief is also a jutt...

I hope for deescalation and peace....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Zarvan said:


> I just did and no in time of 4 Caliphs non Muslims were not in Army. That is why we used to take Jizya. Go ready what Jizya is.


You are a lying about Islam as usual, to the contrary..... contingent of Non Muslims was largest in the time of 4 caliph, than ever in history of Islam.
If defence.fake.pk had brain, it would not go soo much over board due to my presence that the crap become technically invalid.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Maxpane

Sorry to people who dnt believe in coas. i think he will prov3 his worth and shut the mouths of his critics .


----------



## PakSword

A new era has started.. Now CCs will not openly criticize government in their meetings. Everyone will want to be favorite of the sitting PM so that his chances of becoming COAS remain alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Indus Falcon said:


> Why whats wrong with being a lowly corporal?
> Are we not human?
> Have we not served our country with valor, pride and distinction?



Sir..I think, u misinterpreted...She didn't mean that...Lets w8 what she was trying to convey...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Farah Sohail

I was critical of Gen Raheel Sharif for his few actions, in his last few months... But now it seems like tht even I will be missing him badly in the near future 



PakSword said:


> A new era has started.. Now CCs will not openly criticize government in their meetings. Everyone will want to be favorite of the sitting PM so that his chances of becoming COAS remain alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

OTTOMAN said:


> You are a lying about Islam as usual, to the contrary..... contingent of Non Muslims was largest in the time of 4 caliph, than ever in history of Islam.
> If defence.fake.pk had brain, it would not go soo much over board due to my presence that the crap become technically invalid.


I am not lying about Islam I read about Islam and Islamic history ond daily bases. Non Muslims didn't served in Muslim Army. For sometime during pact of Madinah Muslims and Jews made an alliance that they would together defend Madinah but after Jews betrayed since than no non Muslim was allowed to serve in Army and during time of 4 Caliphs Jizya was taken from non Muslims in return they didn't served in Armed Forces and Muslims protected them and there places of worship and gave them other basic facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OTTOMAN

IceCold said:


> Why? Army has always been involved in politics and played its role one way or the other. What is BS in this? Besides i am talking about the leaking of classified information from the PM house. Havent we seen what happened with Memo gate scandal? Why should it be any different with Dawn leaks?


You are deviating from subject, but i will not.
Again... army is not responsible or influencing judiciary by any means, whatever is the outcome of Panama bleaks.
However, i even can guess what would be out come of matter, even if PTI take this matter to Hague.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentle Typhoon

Kaptaan said:


> No idea about who he is but he looks like Bulldog ready to tear you apart .....



He is a Jatt, not your bull-kutta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OTTOMAN

Zarvan said:


> I am not lying about Islam I read about Islam and Islamic history ond daily bases. Non Muslims didn't served in Muslim Army. For sometime during pact of Madinah Muslims and Jews made an alliance that they would together defend Madinah but after Jews betrayed since than no non Muslim was allowed to serve in Army and during time of 4 Caliphs Jizya was taken from non Muslims in return they didn't served in Armed Forces and Muslims protected them and there places of worship and gave them other basic facilities.


You read nothing, you only write... bla bla bla

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maxpane

Farah Sohail said:


> I was critical of Gen Raheel Sharif for his few actions, in his last few months... But now it seems like tht even I will be missing him badly in the near future
> Sorry to say but you love personality . we should believe in instititiins to make them strong . thats a way to promote good tradition
> 
> And create good example for next generTion .


----------



## PakSword

Farah Sohail said:


> I was critical of Gen Raheel Sharif for his few actions, in his last few months... But now it seems like tht even I will be missing him badly in the near future



صرف ہم ہی نہیں، لگتا ایسا ہے کہ جنرل راحیل شریف بھی اپنے آپ کو مس کرینگے

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IceCold

OTTOMAN said:


> You are deviating from subject, but i will not.


Fair enough. This thread is about new COAS, let it be that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

OTTOMAN said:


> You read nothing, you only write... bla bla bla


I read and I write both so go read it yourself. I am not here to please you or lie to please and satisfy you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lavrentiy

PakSword said:


> A new era has started.. Now CCs will not openly criticize government in their meetings. Everyone will want to be favorite of the sitting PM so that his chances of becoming COAS remain alive.


And that is how it should be. Have you ever seen an American General ever dare to say anything against the POTUS? Government servants cannot dictate or criticise the Chief Executive of the country.

Only civilians have the right to criticise the government as it is a fundamental democratic principle. Army officers should not have this luxury. It's only people like me and you who hold the right to criticise and to vote.

If these Corps Commanders have any problem with the PM, they can resign and then abuse the PM in public to what ever extent they want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

OTTOMAN said:


> You read nothing, you only write... bla bla bla



In which wars did the 4 rightly guided caliphs recruite non-Muslims? Can you name the wars, and any notable non-Muslims? Any reference from the books, that are commonly accepted by all 4 fiqh of Islam, will be highly appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane

PakSword said:


> صرف ہم ہی نہیں، لگتا ایسا ہے کہ جنرل راحیل شریف بھی اپنے آپ کو مس کرینگے


Yar kia ho gaya ha . sari zindagi raheel shareef k sahare nahn guzarni . raheel shareef ka jo kam tha unhon ne kia . new army chief ko respinsibility lene tu do phr kuch keh bhi lena. hum personality k pichy bhagty hain idarun ko strong nahn karty . isi ki waja se hum maar kha rahy hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Lavrentiy said:


> And that is how it should be. Have you ever seen an American General ever dare to say anything against the POTUS? Government servants cannot dictate or criticise the Chief Executive of the country.
> 
> Only civilians have the right to criticise the government as it is a fundamental democratic principle. Army officers should not have this luxury. It's only people like me and you who hold the right to criticise and to vote.
> 
> If these Corps Commanders have any problem with the PM, they can resign and then abuse the PM in public to what ever extent they want.



Please don't compare them with us..

Has ever our PM showed his identity card to an ordinary security guard to enter in a school?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Moonlight

Indus Falcon said:


> Why whats wrong with being a lowly corporal?
> Are we not human?
> Have we not served our country with valor, pride and distinction?



I apologize sir, I am just off minded today. I gave it a quick read to your post and replied. I just reread it now. Thanks for your services.  

Regards!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## OTTOMAN

PakSword said:


> In which wars did the 4 rightly guided caliphs recruite non-Muslims? Can you name the wars, and any notable non-Muslims? Any reference from the books, that are commonly accepted by all 4 fiqh of Islam, will be highly appreciated.


Do you know all of the wars, which 4 caliphs been through?
Can you name any notable Muslim from those wars?
Did you ever ask book reference from defence.fake.pk?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Indus Falcon said:


> Why whats wrong with being a lowly corporal?
> Are we not human?
> Have we not served our country with valor, pride and distinction?








Their is nothing wrong in which post you were serving your country. You and your colleague (Army personal) guarded our country with honesty and for that i salute you brother

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Maxpane said:


> Yar kia ho gaya ha . sari zindagi raheel shareef k sahare nahn guzarni . raheel shareef ka jo kam tha unhon ne kia . new army chief ko respinsibility lene tu do phr kuch keh bhi lena. hum personality k pichy bhagty hain idarun ko strong nahn karty . isi ki waja se hum maar kha rahy hain.




یار میں تو لوگوں کا موڈ ٹھیک کرنے کے لئے مذاق کر رہا تھا، آپ دل پہ ہی لے گئے

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

PakSword said:


> یار میں تو لوگوں کا موڈ ٹھیک کرنے کے لئے مذاق کر رہا تھا، آپ دل پہ ہی لے گئے


Yar log jaisi baten kar rahy hain sun k buhat takleef hoti ha. soorrry bro . hope you didnt mind :-(.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

Lavrentiy said:


> He has the right to choose someone with whom he is comfortable.


That's the thing. He shouldn't be selecting a chief based on who he is most comfortable in order to protect his own butt but rather based on who is the most competent and deserving of the job.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lavrentiy

PakSword said:


> Please don't compare them with us..
> 
> Has ever our PM showed his identity card to an ordinary security guard to enter in a school?


If you don't like what the PM is doing, vote him out in the next elections but who the hell are government servants to question his authority?

If 200 million people can't select decent politicians, the onus lies on them. Government servants have no authority to decide what is good or bad for the country. If after 70 years, we can't get our act together as a nation, then nobody else will rectify the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Indus Falcon

Moonlight said:


> I apologize sir, I am just off minded today. I gave it a quick read to your post and replied. I just reread it now. Thanks for your services.
> 
> Regards!


No offense taken. You don't need to apologize.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## OTTOMAN

Zarvan said:


> I read and I write both so go read it yourself. I am not here to please you or lie to please and satisfy you


You didn't answer a single question, i ever asked!
Pleasure is all mine though.... 
I let you play with kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

OTTOMAN said:


> Do you know all of the wars, which 4 caliphs been through?
> Can you name any notable Muslim from those wars?
> Did you ever ask book reference from defence.fake.pk?



تو اس کا مطلب ساری ہوائی فائرنگ تھی ابھی تلک؟ 



Lavrentiy said:


> If you don't like what the PM is doing, vote him out in the next elections but who the hell are government servants to question his authority?
> 
> If 200 million people can't select decent politicians, the onus lies on them. Government servants have no authority to decide what is good or bad for the country. If after 70 years, we can't get our act together as a nation, then nobody else will rectify the situation.



I only said, and I am saying again, please don't compare their democracy with our democrazy.. We have a 'Z' instead of 'C' in the spelling. Hope you won't mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

Lavrentiy said:


> If you don't like what the PM is doing, vote him out in the next elections but who the hell are government servants to question his authority?
> 
> If 200 million people can't select decent politicians, the onus lies on them. Government servants have no authority to decide what is good or bad for the country. If after 70 years, we can't get our act together as a nation, then nobody else will rectify the situation.


100000000000000000000Percent agreeee


----------



## OTTOMAN

PakSword said:


> تو اس کا مطلب ساری ہوائی فائرنگ تھی ابھی تلک؟


Tilik is what hindu women put on their forehead.
If you can't name a single Muslim of those wars, neither the name of those wars, than you suerly not need to know anything from that part of history.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lavrentiy

SipahSalar said:


> That's the thing. He shouldn't be selecting a chief based on who he is most comfortable in order to protect his own butt but rather based on who is the most competent and deserving of the job.


The appointment of the COAS is a DISCRETIONARY POWER of the PM. It is automatically assumed that the decision was made in good faith.

And how do you define merit for a COAS? Popularity on PDF or twitter? Do you think that Army should send recommendations for its own boss? How come the institution select its own boss?

These DISCRETIONARY powers are necessary for some posts as merit can't be defined. In addition, these powers are the symbol of the authority of the Chief Executive. They meant for keeping control over the institutions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

Maxpane said:


> 100000000000000000000Percent agreeee



یار اتنا بڑا سارا اگری کرنے سے پہلے یہ تو پوچھ لیتے کہ پاکستان میں زیادہ تر ووٹر کہاں تک تعلیم یافتہ ہیں اور کیا وہ پارٹی کا منشور پڑھ اور سمجھ کر ووٹ دیتے ہیں؟

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

PakSword said:


> یار اتنا بڑا سارا اگری کرنے سے پہلے یہ تو پوچھ لیتے کہ پاکستان میں زیادہ تر ووٹر کہاں تک تعلیم یافتہ ہیں اور کیا وہ پارٹی کا منشور پڑھ اور سمجھ کر ووٹ دیتے ہیں؟


Bhai main jitna parha hn main tu apna decision le sakta hn na. mujhy dosrun se nahn apne ap se kam shoru karna chahye

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

OTTOMAN said:


> Tilik is what hindu women put on their forehead.
> If you can't name a single Muslim of those wars, neither the name of those wars, than you suerly not need to know anything from that part of history.



Khalid Bin Al Waleed -- Battle of Maraj-al-Debaj


One is enough or more required? 

Now please write a name of one notable non-Muslim who was part of Muslim Army.. 

Bhai, this is for my own knowledge... I want to increase my knowledge as you seem to have lots...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KiaSHTORYae?

OH MY GOD people here are so stupid. You guys are not seriously questioning the authenticity of the new COAS. What the hell is wrong with you guys? The guy has already served his country for more then 35 years. And involving politics into this? Really? Bajwa didn't supersede anyone; all the other 4 generals were from the same long course, and if not promoted would have retired anyways. Stupid idiots. People need to understand that the days of coups are over. Army's policy has changed. General Kyani had the chance to take over, he didnt. Pagal Khan and Sheeda tali tried their best to deteriorate the law and order situation to a point that army take-over was certain (and i think its safe to say he did a pretty good job at that) - but general Raheel didn't over throw the government. Please do not think of this appointment as part of Nawaz's evil plan or something. Oh, and you guys are discussing political affiliations of the army generals you haven't even met as if you know them for decades. Bhai aaam bnda politics is tarah discuss nae karta, let alone generals  . Phuppo ka beta lga huwa ha, ya bachpan ka dost tha?.
I know almost everyone hates nawaz over here but please dont let the hate overshadow the fact that Pakistan Army is a highly professional and capable institution, which produces nothing short of exceptional soldiers. The chief represents the army. Agr naya cheif nae pasand to defence forum pe kia kar rahe ho? dufah ho jao, spread your bs elsewhere. 
Moderators should ban everyone spreading rumours. I personally recommend tsarbombas name. Peace!
PAKISTAN ZINDABAD! PAK FAUJ ZINDABAD!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Lavrentiy

PakSword said:


> I only said, and I am saying again, please don't compare their democracy with our democrazy.. We have a 'Z' instead of 'C' in the spelling. Hope you won't mind.



We (you and me included) are responsible for *democrazy*. A system of governance is a reflection of a nations collective mindset.

No government servant is going to change the system. It's our damn job and we are not doing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Maxpane said:


> Bhai main jitna parha hn main tu apna decision le sakta hn na. mujhy dosrun se nahn apne ap se kam shoru karna chahye



Yehi tou hai, when economy is based on trillions of rupees loan, only you being literate will know about the repucussions, not a illiterate person. And last I checked, there are more illiterates in Pakistan than literates. 

I don't accept the figure of more than 50% literacy as it is based on the number of people who could only write and read their names..



Lavrentiy said:


> We (you and me included) are responsible for *democrazy*. A system of governance is a reflection of a nations collective mindset.
> 
> No government servant is going to change the system. It's our damn job and we are not doing it.



How am I responsible when government has the responsibility to provide education to ordinary people who elect their masters? It is a vicious circle my friend. If governments start providing education, people will start to understand their policies, and hence will not vote them..



Lavrentiy said:


> The appointment of the COAS is a DISCRETIONARY POWER of the PM.



Here I completely agree with you.

But being a citizen of "democrazitic" country, I have a right to criticize the decision of my country's PM. Do you have any problem with this?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## noksss

Aether said:


> I am quite sure India factor would have played a big role in deciding Bajwa. He looks the toughest one out of the candidates by face expressions... Someone who can really lead in case of war



If looking toughest by face expressions is an quality required for a WAR then Arnold should be the US army chief for his entire life .You should talk about his profile like him commanding the important 10 Corps instead 

OnTopic: All the best for the new COAS


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

*New COAS will carry forward General Raheel Sharif’s mission: Kh Asif*

National
8 MINS AGO BY PAKISTANTODAY


*Federal Defence Minister Khawaja Asif on Saturday expressed the hope that the new Army Chief General Qamar Javed Bajwa would carry forward the mission of his predecessor General Raheel Sharif.*

“I pray for the success of General Qamar Javed Bajwa,” Khawaja Asif said in an interview with the press shortly after the appointments of new army chief and CJCSC were announced.

“Two of the best officers of Pakistan Army have been selected for the positions of Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) and Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC),” he said.

General Raheel Sharif has spearheaded the recent step up in efforts against terrorism on Pakistani soil, including overseeing the Operation Zarb e Azb in North Waziristan, and the National Action Plan in the rest of the country.

General Qamar Javed Bajwa takes over charge of Pakistan Army from General Raheel Sharif as the new COAS, while General Zubair Mahmood Hayat takes over the post of CJCSC. These changes come to us at a time when tensions with India have rocketed along the Line of Control, after an attack at Uri in Indian Occupied Kashmir.

To a question, Khawaja Asif said that Pakistan was facing the daunting challenges of terrorism and border tension with India.The nation, he said, stands shoulder to shoulder with the government and armed forces of Pakistan. – SAMAA

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Lavrentiy said:


> vote him out in the next elections



He will vote in himself. How? You know better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tameem

KiaSHTORYae? said:


> The chief represents the army. Agr naya cheif nae pasand to defence forum pe kia kar rahe ho? dufah ho jao, spread your bs elsewhere.



@Indus Falcon


----------



## Moonlight

PakSword said:


> یار اتنا بڑا سارا اگری کرنے سے پہلے یہ تو پوچھ لیتے کہ پاکستان میں زیادہ تر ووٹر کہاں تک تعلیم یافتہ ہیں اور کیا وہ پارٹی کا منشور پڑھ اور سمجھ کر ووٹ دیتے ہیں؟



Jo baat hai. 

Wase bhi Kuch ke kisi or ballet main jate vote liken Allah ke Bari mehrbani se nikalte kisi or se

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lavrentiy

PakSword said:


> How am I responsible when government has the responsibility to provide education to ordinary people who elect their masters? It is a vicious circle my friend. If governments start providing education, people will start to understand their policies, and hence will not vote them..


Most of the educated ones are Pro-military right-wing hawks demanding a nuclear war with India. It is well-known how sensible these people are. Education and awareness are different things.

And education will come if we vote for those who bring education to our kids. Our nation does not like education, they are happy with metro trains and CPEC. And that is what we are going to get.

Go to any University/college and see how much interested our youth is in education. They are just lazy, dumb plagiarists and cheats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Ahmed Abbasi

i would love to see an indian's view on this


----------



## Lavrentiy

Moonlight said:


> He will vote in himself. How? You know better.


Sir, I know what you are referring to.........Dhandhli

But dhandhli will not work if we overwhelmingly decide to reject him. On the other hand, we have not pressured him for electoral reforms to prevent dhandhli altogether.

Public pressure does work if we decide to apply it.


----------



## Moonlight

Umair Ahmed Abbasi said:


> i would love to see an indian's view on this



They are biting their lips and nails right now. They always wanted Raheel Sharif to coup or take extensions. He did not do both. Now you can imagine their feelings right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

Moonlight said:


> Jo baat hai.
> 
> Wase bhi Kuch ke kisi or ballet main jate vote liken Allah ke Bari mehrbani se nikalte kisi or se



میرے سگے بھائی کے ساتھ ہوا- دوپہر دو بجے ووٹ دینے گیا بیچارہ، وہاں پتہ چلا کہ اس کا شناختی کارڈ نمبر تو پہلے ہی "ٹک" ہوچکا تھا- معلوم کیا تو "انہوں" نے بتایا کے انھیں معلوم تھا کے میرا بھائی کس کو ووٹ ڈالے گا، تو انہوں نے میرے بھی کی مدد کرنے کی خاطر یہ ذمےداری خود ہی ادا کردی- کیا ہی کہنے پاکستانی ڈیموکریسی کے-

ایک کام ضرور کیا انہوں نے، بھائی کے انگوٹھے پر کالی سیاہی سے نشان ضرور لگایا- بھائی نے بھی ان کا بے حد شکریہ ادا کیا اور گھر آگیا

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lavrentiy

PakSword said:


> But being a citizen of "democrazitic" country, I have a right to criticize the decision of my country's PM. Do you have any problem with this?


Absolutely no problem. Right to criticise is fundamental to democracy.

However, the Corps Commanders should not have this luxury. It's only for civilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Moonlight

Lavrentiy said:


> Sir, I know what you are referring to.........Dhandhli
> 
> But dhandhli will not work if we overwhelmingly decide to reject him. On the other hand, we have not pressured him for electoral reforms to prevent dhandhli altogether.
> 
> Public pressure does work if we decide to apply it.



Ma'am*

Rejection? First thing this nation needs is eduction and then they will be rejected. But they are keeping people away from eduction. Eduction means awareness and awareness means ability of making sensible decisions for the country.

If they will not provide eduction, how on this planet, they can be rejected?
People from remote areas don't even know what the hell corruption or rigging is.

They vote him based on his speeches before the election. And they vote thinking, the price of bread will be reduced. For them, winning bread is the main purpose of life.

We won't see progression in rural areas, unless, the awareness and eduction is given to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mr.robot

Lavrentiy said:


> We (you and me included) are responsible for *democrazy*. A system of governance is a reflection of a nations collective mindset.
> 
> No government servant is going to change the system. It's our damn job and we are not doing it.


A classic chicken and egg problem in case of Pakistan. The current mess, be it political or security, has been created by a single institution and eventually people look towards them to clear it as last resort. Ganja is the product of GHQ and has been protected by same GHQ till now one way or another. They only tamper him when he tries to go rogue. At some point, politicians have also found a weak point of GHQ i.e. International Establishment/Countries who eventually feed Pakistan. The result is N.R.O which is effective since 2008.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stealth



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Moonlight

PakSword said:


> میرے سگے بھائی کے ساتھ ہوا- دوپہر دو بجے ووٹ دینے گیا بیچارہ، وہاں پتہ چلا کہ اس کا شناختی کارڈ نمبر تو پہلے ہی "ٹک" ہوچکا تھا- معلوم کیا تو "انہوں" نے بتایا کے انھیں معلوم تھا کے میرا بھائی کس کو ووٹ ڈالے گا، تو انہوں نے میرے بھی کی مدد کرنے کی خاطر یہ ذمےداری خود ہی ادا کردی- کیا ہی کہنے پاکستانی ڈیموکریسی کے-
> 
> ایک کام ضرور کیا انہوں نے، بھائی کے انگوٹھے پر کالی سیاہی سے نشان ضرور لگایا- بھائی نے بھی ان کا بے حد شکریہ ادا کیا اور گھر آگیا




Jiyeeeeeeeeee jamhoooriyaaaattttttt.


Only if I could ask PM to answer just few of my questions. :/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samlee

ito said:


> I said...I hope......anyway he is anti terrorist...already fearing him mullahs are spread misinformation that he is Ahamdi.



*You Indians Just Can't Mind Your Own Business Can't You*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

I have a question does he have anything to do with marzi community?


----------



## Farah Sohail

Stealth said:


> View attachment 355967



I think, we will be hearing these lines, like thankyou raheel sharif, or miss you raheel sharif, even more, now than when he was in service..even ppl like, me, who became critical of him, in his last few months, will probably miss him more, too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mr.robot

KiaSHTORYae? said:


> OH MY GOD people here are so stupid. You guys are not seriously questioning the authenticity of the new COAS. What the hell is wrong with you guys? The guy has already served his country for more then 35 years. And involving politics into this? Really? Bajwa didn't supersede anyone; all the other 4 generals were from the same long course, and if not promoted would have retired anyways. Stupid idiots. People need to understand that the days of coups are over. Army's policy has changed. General Kyani had the chance to take over, he didnt. Pagal Khan and Sheeda tali tried their best to deteriorate the law and order situation to a point that army take-over was certain (and i think its safe to say he did a pretty good job at that) - but general Raheel didn't over throw the government. Please do not think of this appointment as part of Nawaz's evil plan or something. Oh, and you guys are discussing political affiliations of the army generals you haven't even met as if you know them for decades. Bhai aaam bnda politics is tarah discuss nae karta, let alone generals  . Phuppo ka beta lga huwa ha, ya bachpan ka dost tha?.
> I know almost everyone hates nawaz over here but please dont let the hate overshadow the fact that Pakistan Army is a highly professional and capable institution, which produces nothing short of exceptional soldiers. The chief represents the army. Agr naya cheif nae pasand to defence forum pe kia kar rahe ho? dufah ho jao, spread your bs elsewhere.
> Moderators should ban everyone spreading rumours. I personally recommend tsarbombas name. Peace!
> PAKISTAN ZINDABAD! PAK FAUJ ZINDABAD!


Bloody Civilians would have been enough......


----------



## PakSword

Lavrentiy said:


> Absolutely no problem. Right to criticise is fundamental to democracy.
> 
> However, the Corps Commanders should not have this luxury. It's only for civilians.



Of course, who is saying that the corps cmndrs should have this luxury? They shouldn't take over. But PM should look for the qualifications rather than selecting someone who will likely prove his own right hand... 

Our democracy is not mature enough. We have no one in the cabinet who can raise voice on trillions of rupees of loans, that too at high interest rates. We have no one in the cabinet who can criticize the decision of government's award of work in Gwadar to a Qatari company without receiving the required number of proposals.

When courts start showing their teeth, our democrazy attack the courts to break their jaws. Which democracy are you talking about my friend? 

Have you ever been to US or UK? I hope you have visited these countries. Have you ever noticed how the institutions function?


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

The key is here to remain aloof from day-to-day politics and coups, for these surely results in internal dissent and internal discipline being lost. And, wars can't be won. However, your adversaries exactly count on internal dissent, coup mongering etc. Six centuries of Empire was lost within six years of government run by coup-mongers...

_Allaha emanet- yolunuz achik kalsin..._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sargodhian_Eagle

@Oscar @Moonlight @Horus Dear Seniors, can you tell me the hometown of Gen Zubair Hayat. if possible, his native village also.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Farah Sohail said:


> now Gen Ashfaq Nadeem and Gen Ramday will retire.... Feeling bad for Gen Ishfaq Nadeem..what wrong did he do? except tht he was ideally suited for the post, keeping in mind, his previous postings


I wished for zubair hayat but NS have have a habit to dig his own grave.
Wishing all the best for Pakistan and Pak army.


----------



## Farah Sohail

Sheikh Rauf said:


> I wished for zubair hayat but NS have have a habit to dig his own grave.
> Wishing all the best for Pakistan and Pak army.



Ppl, who know the new chief, dont seem to have high opinion of him

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

Devil Soul said:


> *Gen Zubair *is a second generation officer. His father retired as a major general, while two of his brothers are generals: Pakistan Ordnance Factories Wah Chairman Lt Gen Omar Hayat and Inter-Services Intelligence DG (Analysis) Maj Gen Ahmad Mahmood Hayat.



*POF Chairman Is Ahsan Mahmood Hayat Not Omar Hayat*


----------



## Dushmann

Ahmadis have their holy place in India right? Good. Keep it up.


----------



## Moonlight

Sargodhian_Eagle said:


> @Oscar @Moonlight @Horus Dear Seniors, can you tell me the hometown of Gen Zubair Hayat. if possible, his native village also.



Ghakhar Mandi is a town in the Gujranwala. His village.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Gen Qamar Bajwa is new army chief*
*





*
*The government Saturday appointed Lt Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat as Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) and Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa as Chief of the Army Staff (COAS).*
According to a spokesperson Prime Minister House, on the advice of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, President Mamnoon Hussain promoted Lt Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat and Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa to the rank of General.
The PM met the president today and took him into confidence over the appointments at the army top slots.
COAS Gen Raheel Sharif and CJCSC Gen Rashad Mahmood are retiring on Nov 29.
The Change of Command ceremony would be held at the Army Hockey Stadium on Nov 29 at 10:30 am during which outgoing military chief General Raheel would hand over the command of the army to the new chief.
The prime minister met both the generals at the PM House and congratulated them.
*Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa: Profile*
Lt. Gen. Qamar Javed Bajwa was previously Commander of an important Rawalpindi Corps and is presently employed as Inspector General Training and Evaluation at GHQ, a position General Raheel Sharif held before becoming the army chief.
Normally, commanding a corps carries huge weightage before being considered for promotion to the four-star general.
He has commanded 10 Corps [Rawalpindi Corps], which is responsible for the most sensitive areas of the country and a position that plays a pivotal role as almost the entire border with India comes under its jurisdiction.
The entire defence installations, including army, navy and air headquarters, PM Secretariat are also under the responsibility of a Commander of 10 Corps.
Lt-Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa also commanded a brigade headquarter as a brigade major, commanded infantry unit as Lt Col, he was Grade-I officer [GSO-I] in 10 Corps headquarters and has also commanded a brigade in an operation area.
As a brigadier, he held a position of COS [chief of staff] at 10 Corps and also commanded formation division in Northern Areas as formation commander (FCNA). Besides, he also commanded infantry school and as Lt-Gen, he commanded 10 Corps.
Lt-Gen Bajwa was in 10 Corps thrice and has an extensive experience of handling affairs in Kashmir and the Northern Areas.


*Gen. Zubair Mahmood Hayat: Profile*
General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, graduated from Command and Staff College Camberley, United Kingdom, and National Defence University, Islamabad. The general served on key posts throughout his career.
As a major general, Hayat served as General Officer Commanding (GOC) Sialkot and led Staff Duties Directorate. He was elevated to lieutenant general in January 2013 and was instated as corps commander Bahawalpur.
He was later appointed as the director general (DG) of the Strategic Plans Division in December 2013. The division, formed in 2001, is vital to research for and development of Pakistan's nuclear weapons, and it works as the secretariat of National Command Authority.
After this crucial responsibility, General Zubair Hayat was appointed as Chief of General Staff (CGS).
Hayat hails from a military family. His father retired from Pakistan Army as a major general.
One of Gen. Zubair's brother, Lt. Gen. Umar Hayat, is serving as chairman of Pakistan Ordinance Factory Wah Cantt.




*Gen Qamar Bajwa is new army chief*
*




*
*The government Saturday appointed Lt Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat as Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) and Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa as Chief of the Army Staff (COAS).*
According to a spokesperson Prime Minister House, on the advice of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, President Mamnoon Hussain promoted Lt Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat and Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa to the rank of General.
The PM met the president today and took him into confidence over the appointments at the army top slots.
COAS Gen Raheel Sharif and CJCSC Gen Rashad Mahmood are retiring on Nov 29.
The Change of Command ceremony would be held at the Army Hockey Stadium on Nov 29 at 10:30 am during which outgoing military chief General Raheel would hand over the command of the army to the new chief.
The prime minister met both the generals at the PM House and congratulated them.
*Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa: Profile*
Lt. Gen. Qamar Javed Bajwa was previously Commander of an important Rawalpindi Corps and is presently employed as Inspector General Training and Evaluation at GHQ, a position General Raheel Sharif held before becoming the army chief.
Normally, commanding a corps carries huge weightage before being considered for promotion to the four-star general.
He has commanded 10 Corps [Rawalpindi Corps], which is responsible for the most sensitive areas of the country and a position that plays a pivotal role as almost the entire border with India comes under its jurisdiction.
The entire defence installations, including army, navy and air headquarters, PM Secretariat are also under the responsibility of a Commander of 10 Corps.
Lt-Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa also commanded a brigade headquarter as a brigade major, commanded infantry unit as Lt Col, he was Grade-I officer [GSO-I] in 10 Corps headquarters and has also commanded a brigade in an operation area.
As a brigadier, he held a position of COS [chief of staff] at 10 Corps and also commanded formation division in Northern Areas as formation commander (FCNA). Besides, he also commanded infantry school and as Lt-Gen, he commanded 10 Corps.
Lt-Gen Bajwa was in 10 Corps thrice and has an extensive experience of handling affairs in Kashmir and the Northern Areas.


*Gen. Zubair Mahmood Hayat: Profile*
General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, graduated from Command and Staff College Camberley, United Kingdom, and National Defence University, Islamabad. The general served on key posts throughout his career.
As a major general, Hayat served as General Officer Commanding (GOC) Sialkot and led Staff Duties Directorate. He was elevated to lieutenant general in January 2013 and was instated as corps commander Bahawalpur.
He was later appointed as the director general (DG) of the Strategic Plans Division in December 2013. The division, formed in 2001, is vital to research for and development of Pakistan's nuclear weapons, and it works as the secretariat of National Command Authority.
After this crucial responsibility, General Zubair Hayat was appointed as Chief of General Staff (CGS).
Hayat hails from a military family. His father retired from Pakistan Army as a major general.
One of Gen. Zubair's brother, Lt. Gen. Umar Hayat, is serving as chairman of Pakistan Ordinance Factory Wah Cantt.


----------



## Samlee

jaunty said:


> On the contrary, Pakistani generals are overweight (or fat, if you want to be impolite). Dalbir Singh is super fit even at 60 and would kick your *** any day!



*The Skeletons In Our School Bio Labs Have More Muscle Than Him*


----------



## Musafir117

When mulla tolla axxes on fire they start crying it's mean they feeling heat it's seems new COAS is anti mulla 
Welcome Sir serve your country well and no mercy on mulla tolla @Pakistani Exile @Jaanbaz
@pak_marine @Zibago

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Taimoor Khan

I have a strong feeling he is Raheel choice. Dr Shahid Massod mentioned a week ago when both Raheel and Bajwa were together in military excerise and he kept on repeating Bajwa name.

He definitely got strong personality. build like a bulldozer just like Raheel. Sheer personality is very important while dealing with other powers. Raheel made yanks his bitches. imagine you are a yank and you wanna do hard bargain with the like of Raheel and Bajwa! in today's world, most wars and battles are won on negotiating table.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Samlee

jaunty said:


> On the contrary, Pakistani generals are overweight (or fat, if you want to be impolite). Dalbir Singh is super fit even at 60 and would kick your *** any day!



*The Skeletons In Our School Bio Labs Have More Muscle Than Him 
*


----------



## Lavrentiy

PakSword said:


> Of course, who is saying that the corps cmndrs should have this luxury? They shouldn't take over. But PM should look for the qualifications rather than selecting someone who will likely prove his own right hand...
> 
> Our democracy is not mature enough. We have no one in the cabinet who can raise voice on trillions of rupees of loans, that too at high interest rates. We have no one in the cabinet who can criticize the decision of government's award of work in Gwadar to a Qatari company without receiving the required number of proposals.
> 
> When courts start showing their teeth, our democrazy attack the courts to break their jaws. Which democracy are you talking about my friend?
> 
> Have you ever been to US or UK? I hope you have visited these countries. Have you ever noticed how the institutions function?


I recently moved overseas (UK) for my PhD. So I know how institutions work.

Have we bothered to look at our neighbour India? It had the identical system of governance left by the British. Over 70 years, the system has vastly improved though still not at par with the West. Did they need Corps Commanders?

If India's political system can improve, then so can ours without the military. India is a comparable example. The West is still too far out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Saifullah Sani

*Gen Qamar Bajwa is new army chief*







*The government Saturday appointed Lt Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat as Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC) and Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa as Chief of the Army Staff (COAS).*

According to a spokesperson Prime Minister House, on the advice of Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, President Mamnoon Hussain promoted Lt Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat and Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa to the rank of General.

The PM met the president today and took him into confidence over the appointments at the army top slots.
COAS Gen Raheel Sharif and CJCSC Gen Rashad Mahmood are retiring on Nov 29.
The Change of Command ceremony would be held at the Army Hockey Stadium on Nov 29 at 10:30 am during which outgoing military chief General Raheel would hand over the command of the army to the new chief.
The prime minister met both the generals at the PM House and congratulated them.

*Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa: Profile*
Lt. Gen. Qamar Javed Bajwa was previously Commander of an important Rawalpindi Corps and is presently employed as Inspector General Training and Evaluation at GHQ, a position General Raheel Sharif held before becoming the army chief.

Normally, commanding a corps carries huge weightage before being considered for promotion to the four-star general.
He has commanded 10 Corps [Rawalpindi Corps], which is responsible for the most sensitive areas of the country and a position that plays a pivotal role as almost the entire border with India comes under its jurisdiction.
*The entire defence installations, including army, navy and air headquarters, PM Secretariat are also under the responsibility of a Commander of 10 Corps.*

Lt-Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa also commanded a brigade headquarter as a brigade major, commanded infantry unit as Lt Col, he was Grade-I officer [GSO-I] in 10 Corps headquarters and has also commanded a brigade in an operation area.

As a brigadier, he held a position of COS [chief of staff] at 10 Corps and also commanded formation division in Northern Areas as formation commander (FCNA). Besides, he also commanded infantry school and as Lt-Gen, he commanded 10 Corps.

*Lt-Gen Bajwa was in 10 Corps thrice and has an extensive experience of handling affairs in Kashmir and the Northern Areas.*






​*Gen. Zubair Mahmood Hayat: Profile*
General Zubair Mahmood Hayat, graduated from Command and Staff College Camberley, United Kingdom, and National Defence University, Islamabad. The general served on key posts throughout his career.

As a major general, Hayat served as General Officer Commanding (GOC) Sialkot and led Staff Duties Directorate. He was elevated to lieutenant general in January 2013 and was instated as corps commander Bahawalpur.

He was later appointed as the director general (DG) of the Strategic Plans Division in December 2013. The division, formed in 2001, is vital to research for and development of Pakistan's nuclear weapons, and it works as the secretariat of National Command Authority.
After this crucial responsibility, General Zubair Hayat was appointed as Chief of General Staff (CGS).

*Hayat hails from a military family. *His father retired from Pakistan Army as a major general.
One of Gen. Zubair's brother, Lt. Gen. Umar Hayat, is serving as chairman of Pakistan Ordinance Factory Wah Cantt.






https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/167864-Gen-Qamar-Bajwa-is-new-army-chief​


----------



## Sargodhian_Eagle

Moonlight said:


> Ghakhar Mandi is a town in the Gujranwala. His village.



I am also Bajwa by caste. I think you are telling about Gen Bajwa. I am asking about Gen Zubair Hayat.


----------



## Samlee

naveedullahkhankhattak said:


> isn't it ironic you are calling weakness as super fit?
> it's indian culture to call weak body slim,smart and super fit and call fat person khate peete gharane se ha.
> 
> Pakistani generals are like wrestlers.



*India Is The Land Of Small ****** There Definition of Strength is A Pretty Substandard One*


----------



## Winchester

The general is niether deaf nor blind. 
Once he becomes the Army chief, he will know that he will have to finish up the job his predecessor started...finishing the job means going into Punjab and breaking the final nexus btw politics and terror.
On the domestic front too, with CPEC it would be difficult for any Army chief to ignore corrupt practices that may harm the future of the project plus the military is itself involved with its own very huge military industrial complex. The general can't just do his job if his subordinates feels like he is not looking out for them. 
The nature of the job is such that it will mould anyone to its requirements.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Farah Sohail

Taimoor Khan said:


> I have a strong feeling he is Raheel choice. Dr Shahid Massod mentioned a week ago when both Raheel and Bajwa were together in military excerise and he kept on repeating Bajwa name.
> 
> He definitely got strong personality. build like a bulldozer just like Raheel. Sheer personality is very important while dealing with other powers. Raheel made yanks his bitches. imagine you are a yank and you wanna do hard bargain with the like of Raheel and Bajwa! in today's world, most wars and ba



No.... Gen Raheel sharif and army's choice was Gen Ashfaq Nadeem... Even Rauf klasra, who correctly told the name of Gen Qamar Bajwa, as COAS, in his prog few days ago, also mentioned in the same prog, tht military circles favored Gen Ashfaq Nadeem, and Rauf klasra, also said tht i want to tell Gen Raheel Sharif tht i can bet, aap likh kar rakh lein..Nawaz Sharif kabhi bhi aap ki marzi ka next chief nahi banayein ge... Even all other analysts were also saying tht Gen Raheel Sharif/army wanted Gen Ishfaq Nadeem

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zibago

Lavrentiy said:


> I recently moved overseas (UK) for my PhD. So I know how institutions work.
> 
> Have we bothered to look at our neighbour India? It had the identical system of governance left by the British. Over 70 years, the system has vastly improved though still not at par with the West. Did they need Corps Commanders?
> 
> If India's political system can improve, then so can ours without the military. India is a comparable example. The West is still too far out.


In India they elected someone guilty of mass murder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

jaunty said:


> On the contrary, Pakistani generals are overweight (or fat, if you want to be impolite). Dalbir Singh is super fit even at 60 and would kick your *** any day!




Yaar yeh kick tou baad main karega, iss ki topi pehlay hi gir jaegi...


Ask your Army chief to get the topi (cap) that fits him..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

jaunty said:


> On the contrary, Pakistani generals are overweight (or fat, if you want to be impolite). Dalbir Singh is super fit even at 60 and would kick your *** any day!



LOL dude he looks like he has aspbergers syndrome. He can't even wear his hat properly. GTFO


In comparison Raheel looks like he could bear hug this dude to death.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Samlee

jaunty said:


> LOL he is well known for his fitness. In fact even among Indian generals, he is one of the fittest we have ever had. Only a Pakistani keyboard warrior, probably overweight himself, can call this guy malnourished. Trust me, very few people can look that fit at 60. He runs 10 km daily, look up.



*Oh Surre!!! As If Our Generals Eat Popcorns and Sit Infront of A Tv All Day*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

Lavrentiy said:


> I recently moved overseas (UK) for my PhD. So I know how institutions work.
> 
> Have we bothered to look at our neighbour India? It had the identical system of governance left by the British. Over 70 years, the system has vastly improved though still not at par with the West. Did they need Corps Commanders?
> 
> If India's political system can improve, then so can ours without the military. India is a comparable example. The West is still too far out.


In India they elected someone guilty of mass murder

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Sargodhian_Eagle said:


> I am also Bajwa by caste. I think you are telling about Gen Bajwa. I am asking about Gen Zubair Hayat.



Oh Ok. 

I am gonna post anything today.


----------



## A.M.

Farah Sohail said:


> Ppl, who know the new chief, dont seem to have high opinion of him


And Pakistanis can't even wait 24 hours before started crap about the new general.

Such people should be removed from the army immediately. Or better yet, should resign if they have an ounce of self respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

Something needs to be done about this Maryam Nawaz's social media team.....the deliberate hoax being perpetuated by shady pages on FB on the beliefs of the incoming chief was a well planned effort. 
I have no doubt that the general would not be happy when it is reported to him about who was behind these reports when he settles in.
Maryam is playing a dangerous game and she may think she is clever but there is no happy ending for her here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lavrentiy

Zibago said:


> In India they elected someone guilty of mass murder


May be but his electoral success was due to his economic performance. 

It will take time for religious bigotry and hatred to get diminished in the sub-continent. We feel pride in being haters and jingoists.

However, India has improved considerably though they have to tackle their own JuDs and LeJs like the RSS. Religious nut bags of all flavours will always be a strain.


----------



## A.M.

Winchester said:


> Something needs to be done about this Maryam Nawaz's social media team.....the deliberate hoax being perpetuated by shady pages on FB on the beliefs of the incoming chief was a well planned effort.
> I have no doubt that the general would not be happy when it is reported to him about who was behind these reports when he settles in.
> Maryam is playing a dangerous game and she may think she is clever but there is no happy ending for her here.


Please link us to these shady facebook pages so we can see for ourselves what Maryam is up to.


----------



## Al-zakir

Hearty congratulation Sir. Pak army has rvived under the commandments of General Raheel Sharif. May the blessings of Allah and Dua of Mazloom be with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Farah Sohail said:


> Ppl, who know the new chief, dont seem to have high opinion of him


That is the idea so NS can control everything. But Allah is the best planner.
We believe In Pakistan and Allah is with us.
Insha'allah khair.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

Lavrentiy said:


> I recently moved overseas (UK) for my PhD. So I know how institutions work.
> 
> Have we bothered to look at our neighbour India? It had the identical system of governance left by the British. Over 70 years, the system has vastly improved though still not at par with the West. Did they need Corps Commanders?
> 
> If India's political system can improve, then so can ours without the military. India is a comparable example. The West is still too far out.



یہاں اردو میں لکھنا پڑیگا

افسوس سے کہنا پڑتا ہے کہ ان کا لیٹرسی ریٹ ہم سے بہتر ہے اور وہاں لینڈ ریفارمز بھی کر دی گئی تھیں تھیں- اور سونے پہ سہاگہ یہ کہ وہاں انسٹیٹیوشنز کام کرتی ہیں

ہمارے ہاں تو انسٹیٹیوشنز کے ریکارڈ رومز میں آگیں لگتی ہیں اور ریکارڈ جلتے ہیں

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punit

Emmie said:


> Gen Hayat being at number 1 is appointed as JCOSC. Gen Ishfaq and Gen Ramday, being at number 2 and 3 respectively shall retire most probably.


so COAS is more imp than JCOSC IN Pakistan?


----------



## Samlee

Dushmann said:


> Ahmadis have their holy place in India right? Good. Keep it up.



*Why Can't You Indians Just Get Lost*



punit said:


> so COAS is more imp than JCOSC IN Pakistan?



*Technically Chairman JCSC Is Senior to COAS But COAS Is In Direct Charge of Army So Yes He Is More Powerful*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sargodhian_Eagle

Moonlight said:


> Oh Ok.
> 
> I am gonna post anything today.


Please provide Zubair hayat;s home town info.


----------



## Zibago

Lavrentiy said:


> May be but his electoral success was due to his economic performance.
> 
> It will take time for religious bigotry and hatred to get diminished in the sub-continent. We feel pride in being haters and jingoists.
> 
> However, India has improved considerably though they have to tackle their own JuDs and LeJs like the RSS. Religious nut bags of all flavours will always be a strain.


Nope they criminalised beef consumption and now states are putting minorities under the hammer they are getting more right wingish with us and their minorities only certain Pakistanis want ti bend over backwards for them 

Check their polls and policies our policy should be based in realism and respect 

No modi was also elected for his right wing stance

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lavrentiy

PakSword said:


> یہاں اردو میں لکھنا پڑیگا
> 
> افسوس سے کہنا پڑتا ہے کہ ان کا لیٹرسی ریٹ ہم سے بہتر ہے اور وہاں لینڈ ریفارمز بھی کر دی گئی تھیں تھیں- اور سونے پہ سہاگہ یہ کہ وہاں انسٹیٹیوشنز کام کرتی ہیں
> 
> ہمارے ہاں تو انسٹیٹیوشنز کے ریکارڈ رومز میں آگیں لگتی ہیں اور ریکارڈ جلتے ہیں


The Indian National Congress had indicated even before the Independence that land reforms would take place but All India Muslim League was unfortunately infested with landed elite which did not let this happen. They even took Fatwas from Mullahs to declared land reforms haram.

In fact, the reason why so many muslim landed elite joined Muslim League instead of Congress was indeed the fear of land reforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Everybody needs to stfu and stop gossiping. Let the man take charge and judge his performance after a year or so. Then all you burger bachay can come back and cry on these threads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Moonlight said:


> Oh Ok.
> 
> I am gonna post anything today.








Lol drink chai  
On the topic lets see in 6 Months or 1 year where will this COAS stand with corrupt Democracy or loyal Pakistan's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lavrentiy

Zibago said:


> Nope they criminalised beef consumption and now states are putting minorities under the hammer they are getting more right wingish with us and their minorities only certain Pakistanis want ti bend over backwards for them
> 
> Check their polls and policies our policy should be based in realism and respect
> 
> No modi was also elected for his right wing stance


Then they would pay for this as we are paying for our dollar jihad industry propped up in the 80s. 

Fascism never ends well.


----------



## Winchester

A.M. said:


> Please link us to these shady facebook pages so we can see for ourselves what Maryam is up to.



And give them a platform??? 

It is clear this was a carefully deliberated campaign and only three social media teams are capable of launching it in Pakistan on this scale. 

One is ISPR itself than there is PTI's social media team....the third one is one headed by Maryam.

I have no doubts which among these three was responsible for this.


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Winchester said:


> And give them a platform???
> 
> It is clear this was a carefully deliberated campaign and only three social media teams are capable of launching it in Pakistan on this scale.
> 
> One is ISPR itself than there is PTI's social media team....the third one is one headed by Maryam.
> 
> I have no doubts which among these three was responsible for this.



Goon league selected bajwa because they knew that an Ahmedi wouldn't stage a coup as he wouldn't have popular support. There. I said it. Let's be honest.

But that doesn't take away from his rank or merit. Woh kisi ke baap ke sifarish se toh ne general bana. Pakistan Army is a fair and merit based institution.


----------



## Moonlight

Doordie said:


> Lol drink chai
> On the topic lets see in 6 Months or 1 year where will this COAS stand with corrupt Democracy or loyal Pakistan's




Bro I am so off minded today. This is not the second blunder.  


I really hope and pray he proves to be a good decision.


----------



## Lavrentiy

On a lighter note..............................Nadeem Farooq Paracha presents:







Doc closely observing body language for his next insightful lecture on behavioural sciences. 

First observation: 'un ki right ankh 3 seconds mein chaar baar pharki. Woh shayad Nawaz Sharif koh subliminal ishara dey rahey hein kay chaar months baad aap hakumat chor dien ...'

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...10156054193245324.1073741837.895900323&type=3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Farah Sohail

lastofthepatriots said:


> Goon league selected bajwa because they knew that an Ahmedi wouldn't stage a coup as he wouldn't have support. There. I said it. Let's be honest.
> 
> But that doesn't take away from his rank or merit. Woh kisi ke baap ke sifarish se toh ne general bana. Pakistan Army is a fair and merit based institution.



Ermm... From what i have heard from analysts and informed ppl on tv, like haroon rasheed and others, he is not Ahmedi...but Muslim.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Umair Ahmed Abbasi

Indian media Parishani ka shakar.


----------



## A.M.

Winchester said:


> And give them a platform???
> 
> It is clear this was a carefully deliberated campaign and only three social media teams are capable of launching it in Pakistan on this scale.
> 
> One is ISPR itself than there is PTI's social media team....the third one is one headed by Maryam.
> 
> I have no doubts which among these three was responsible for this.


PM them to me.


----------



## GDP Adil Khan Niazi

It is just my opinion that Zubair Hayat should've been appointed as army chief , you can see his gestures after getting out of the car even i'm not against bajwa or any other. I believe that both will take the mission of Raheel Shareef onwards against terrorism and india




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154395384472663


----------



## PakSword

Lavrentiy said:


> The Indian National Congress had indicated even before the Independence that land reforms would take place but All India Muslim League was unfortunately infested with landed elite which did not let this happen. They even took Fatwas from Mullahs to declared land reforms haram.
> 
> In fact, the reason why so many muslim landed elite joined Muslim League instead of Congress was indeed the fear of land reforms.



Now our thoughts are in sync. 

Without land reforms, our democrazy will keep electing electables. They will keep elected and will ensure that land reforms are never implemented so that their children also get the taste of the same democrazy in Pakistan. 

That's why we see grand father - father - son chain in Pakistan. Today it's Nawaz Sharif, tomorrow it will be Maryam. Today it is Shahbaz, tomorrow it will be Hamza, Yesterday it was ZAB and BB, today it's all about Bilawal.

Sorry to say my friend, if this is the democracy where a person without electables cannot become a PM, I will call it democrazy. 

Yaar main aik chhota sa aam sa aadmi hun, main inn baaton ko samajhta hun tou aap tou PhD student ho ma shaa Allah.. Aap tou mujh say kaheen ziada samajhdaar hogay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Gen Bikram Singh former Indian chief, who has worked with Gen Bajwa in Congo as part of the UN peace keeping mission has described Gen Bajwa as immensely professional and having done an outstanding job in Congo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Farah Sohail said:


> Ermm... From what i have heard from analysts and informed ppl on tv, like haroon rasheed and others, he is not Ahmedi...but Muslim.....



If he is then my apologies. I have been hearing this rumor from bhartis and Pakistanis alike. 


My father was in the airforce and he served along some Ahmedis. He told me they were all great and nice people. Just misguided in religious aspect, but no doubt Pakistanis to their core.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## django

Hassan Guy said:


> He looks really tough.


He looks like he has boxed.


----------



## PakSword

Doordie said:


> Lol drink chai
> On the topic lets see in 6 Months or 1 year where will this COAS stand with corrupt Democracy or loyal Pakistan's



His litmus test is,, if Zardari is able to comeback.. If Zardari comes back as he has already planned for December, then taein taein fish fish...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

Moonlight said:


> Bro I am so off minded today. This is not the second blunder.
> 
> 
> I really hope and pray he proves to be a good decision.



Let the man take charge of the office as sometimes, things are different than what they appears or brigade propagates so let's hope for the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Moonlight said:


> Bro I am so off minded today. This is not the second blunder.
> 
> 
> I really hope and pray he proves to be a good decision.






Let ALLAH be our protector and May ALLAH change the mind set of every Pakistani in a positive view and vote for loyal leader who thinks wisely and eat drink dress like Pakistani and wants to fight for ever Pakistani right coz some times we get sick of NS AZ i don't are we men for india and wear bangles for these corrupt people I myself am ashame that i can't do anything  ALLAH please help our Pakistan AMEEN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

PakSword said:


> His litmus test is,, if Zardari is able to comeback.. If Zardari comes back as he has already planned for December, then taein taein fish fish...



Zabardast baat ki apne bhai jaan.

That is truly the test.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PakSword

lastofthepatriots said:


> Zabardast baat ki apne bhai jaan.
> 
> That is truly the test.



تھینکو تھینکو بھائی جان تھینکو اس عزت افزائی کا

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## lastofthepatriots

@DESERT FIGHTER 

I would appreciate your opinion on this matter as your father is a serving member of the armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Winchester

lastofthepatriots said:


> If he is then my apologies. I have been hearing this rumor from bhartis and Pakistanis alike.
> 
> 
> My father was in the airforce and he served along some Ahmedis. He told me they were all great and nice people. Just misguided in religious aspect, but no doubt Pakistanis to their core.


 
Never believe anything on the internet. 

A friend of mine runs a website that specifically caters to trump's audience...making up fake news about Obama and Muslim immigrants. 

Call him an entrepreneur or a baghairat....but he is earning more than any of my batch mates who are in Pakistan these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

lastofthepatriots said:


> LOL dude he looks like he has aspbergers syndrome. He can't even wear his hat properly.
> .


No need to rant, Indian general is capable as ours, and he is fit, also he has many success in his name, read his history and successful operations including in Kashmir.
Now, as we see both generals are jutt, hoping for better relations between two countries and peace on border.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Winchester

Lavrentiy said:


> On a lighter note..............................Nadeem Farooq Paracha presents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doc closely observing body language for his next insightful lecture on behavioural sciences.
> 
> First observation: 'un ki right ankh 3 seconds mein chaar baar pharki. Woh shayad Nawaz Sharif koh subliminal ishara dey rahey hein kay chaar months baad aap hakumat chor dien ...'
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...10156054193245324.1073741837.895900323&type=3



You can disagree with him all you want but NFP has a wicked sense of humour


----------



## PakSword

I think he has some very distant relatives who are non-Muslims. But he is Muslim for sure, in shaa Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## lastofthepatriots

PakSword said:


> I think he has some very distant relatives who are non-Muslims. But he is Muslim for sure, in shaa Allah.



If he is loyal to Pakistan then who cares?

Can you give me the names of the first two COAS of Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Sheikh Rauf said:


> That is the idea so NS can control everything. But Allah is the best planner.
> We believe I'm Pakistan and Allah is with us.
> Insha'allah khair.


Nation selected nawaz sharif as prime minister, you should respect "will" of nation. He will complete his term and democracy will continue .Nation will elect next prime minister in 2018 . 
COAS will not interfere in politics as this is not job of army, New COAS will continue legacy of Raheel sharif


----------



## PakSword

lastofthepatriots said:


> If he is loyal to Pakistan then who cares?
> 
> Can you give me the names of the first two COAS of Pakistan?



Actually, he will become controversial. It's not good for Pakistan specially when we are busy fighting with extremists, CPEC and LoC.

This is my own opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## punit

Zibago said:


> In India they elected someone guilty of mass murder


yeah held guilty by pakistani SC !


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Nation selected nawaz sharif as prime minister, you should respect "will" of nation. He will complete his term and democracy will continue .Nation will elect next prime minister in 2018 .
> COAS will not interfere in politics as this is not job of army, New COAS will continue legacy of Raheel sharif



Nation didn't support Nawaz Sharif, it's people like you that sit down and accept oppression of people that want to intimidate and control you.

You sound like a dumb *** Indian that thinks democracy actually works in this part of the world. We don't want a fake democracy led by dynastic politicians in Pakistan.

We want our rights, and every Pakistani deserves them. Not these mafioso type land barons.


And they control Punjab police, or Pakistani police in general so we as ordinary citizens request help from Pakistan Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## GumNaam

Well congrats to both generals. 

Hey folks, which was the general who had family members who were a part of pmln? Does anyone recall?


----------



## Farah Sohail

GumNaam said:


> Well congrats to both generals.
> 
> Hey folks, which was the general who had family members who were a part of pmln? Does anyone recall?



Gen Ramday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

PakSword said:


> Actually, he will become controversial. It's not good for Pakistan specially when we are busy fighting with extremists, CPEC and LoC.
> 
> This is my own opinion.


Even let suppose if he is non Muslim according to you, this is still Better as he will go hard against terrorist and militants in Punjab, Jhang and chiniot is hub of extremism. And he will make sure to demolish lal masjid terrorists and same minded people which is threat for peace. Gen Raheel sharif was popular, but still he had soft stance on Punjabi extremist supporters, lal masjid terrorists were roaming free on Islamabad roads and threatening government on many issues. But I can't take away his credit of successfull zarb e Azab operation.
In current situation, we have many challenges, we can't afford soft stance on extremists. Need more strict rules on madrasas , keep check on their fundings , ban every unregistered madrasa.
Hope ,This new COAS Will utilize his experience for betterment of Pakistan and eradicate terrorism from country, and help i to complete all CPEC projects within time.


----------



## Sheikh Rauf

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Nation selected nawaz sharif as prime minister, you should respect "will" of nation. He will complete his term and democracy will continue .Nation will elect next prime minister in 2018 .
> COAS will not interfere in politics as this is not job of army, New COAS will continue legacy of Raheel sharif


Every person have a job to correct and critize who ever make mistakes and we all know how he got selected himself. So this bloody democracy is doing nothing to poor people of Pakistan. U are civilian can u become a PM or minister u have to be corrupted to tackle all the hurdles our system select person like naam sethi or they were planing for a small Jahangir this is utter crap.
Army or any other organisation have role to play and I will support anything to the betterment of Pakistan but not this way.
Where kids are bitten by rats where people are having Hepatitis C cuz of water where farmers are getting crushed by mafia doctors doesn't work 10 heart patient dies cuz of expired medicine. 2 caror kids are out of school. Educated can't find jobs.
But their kids are becoming rich sending money to Prime minister what a nonsense happening. 
Just recently person got out of jail who was on death row after 22 years they find out he is innocent. I bet u don't want any of this thing happen to u or ur family.


----------



## PakSword

Peaceful Civilian said:


> he is non Muslim according to you



OO bhai, I can never call anyone non-Muslim. Who am I to say something like this? Pehlay main apna iman tou theek karlun.. Sorry aapka comment poora nahi parha, yehi parh kar socha clarify kardun..


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

lastofthepatriots said:


> Nation didn't support Nawaz Sharif, it's people like you that sit down and accept oppression of people that want to intimidate and control you.
> 
> You sound like a dumb *** Indian that thinks democracy actually works in this part of the world. We don't want a fake democracy led by dynastic politicians in Pakistan.
> 
> We want our rights, and every Pakistani deserves them. Not these mafioso type land barons.
> 
> 
> And they control Punjab police, or Pakistani police in general so we as ordinary citizens request help from Pakistan Army.


Look I am not supporter of corrupt nawaz sharif, but we have no option other than democracy. Look recent by-election, and every constituency , PMLN is winning everywhere. If opposition don't want this democracy, then they should resign, and they should not get salary .
While, if you want to bring sharia, you will not get much support , nation already rejected them in 2013 election


----------



## war&peace

Areesh said:


> Hope he would be aggressive against both our traditional enemy from the east and terrorists from the west.


What about the enemies and traitors in our capital

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GumNaam

Farah Sohail said:


> Gen Ramday


Thank you sister. 

Ok that's interesting, I wonder why potatoe sharif didn't pick someone who was already under his party's influence. Maybe he tried but general ramday quietly declined due pressure from the Corp commanders?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

GumNaam said:


> Thank you sister.
> 
> Ok that's interesting, I wonder why potatoe sharif didn't pick someone who was already under his party's influence. Maybe he tried but general ramday quietly declined due pressure from the Corp commanders?


You got it wrong, actually he picked him due to recent tension in LOC, Zubair hayat has good experience in this, and he excells in LOC related matters. We will benefit from his experience and to make sure peace on border. I think this is perfect choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farhan_9909

Most of you guys would be happy with the decision later mark my words

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Farah Sohail said:


> No.... Gen Raheel sharif and army's choice was Gen Ashfaq Nadeem... Even Rauf klasra, who correctly told the name of Gen Qamar Bajwa, as COAS, in his prog few days ago, also mentioned in the same prog, tht military circles favored Gen Ashfaq Nadeem, and Rauf klasra, also said tht i want to tell Gen Raheel Sharif tht i can bet, aap likh kar rakh lein..Nawaz Sharif kabhi bhi aap ki marzi ka next chief nahi banayein ge... Even all other analysts were also saying tht Gen Raheel Sharif/army wanted Gen Ishfaq Nadeem



We will see in time. he is our commander in cheif , the sipha-e-salar, we all need to get behind him. we may have to go to war, imposed or othwrwise, with Hindu terrorist regime in India, under his leadership.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

farhan_9909 said:


> Most of you guys would be happy with the decision later mark my words



Will @SBD-3 be happy as well..??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

@ 20.00
he explains appointment of COAS....2014 sit in by PTI.







Special on Pakistan New ARMY Chief..


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Umair Ahmed Abbasi said:


> Indian media Parishani ka shakar.


Wow.. These bhartis are really obsessed with Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*Pakistan: Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa named new army chief*

6 hours ago

From the sectionAsia
Share




Image copyrightAFP
Image captionCanadian-trained Gen Bajwa has commanded the elite X Corps
Pakistan has named Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa as the country's new army chief.

Canadian-trained and an officer for 35 years, he will take over one of the most powerful roles in the country on Tuesday.

He will succeed the popular Gen Raheel Sharif, who is retiring after a three-year stint during which he is credited with improving security.

Gen Bajwa has commanded the elite X Corps, responsible for the area along the ceasefire line in disputed Kashmir.

Raheel Sharif: The army chief who ruled without a coup

He was chosen over the highest ranking contender, the army's Chief of General Staff, Lt Gen Zubair Hayat, who was previously responsible for the security of the country's nuclear programme.

*Ground offensive*
Gen Bajwa currently serves as the Inspector-General Training and Evaluation, a post Gen Sharif held before he was promoted.

Months after he was appointed, the outgoing army chief launched a ground offensive to clear the Waziristan region of militant sanctuaries, dramatically reducing attacks in the north of the country.

But Pakistan's powerful military still faces many challenges, with attacks continuing elsewhere and heightened tensions with India along the mutual de facto border in Kashmir.

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-38118060


----------



## iPhone

This is a good development in the country which shows a proper system working like it should.

Cyril Almeida wrote an article around this time last year arguing that Gen. Raheel Shrief would seek an extension citing different reasons. Indians if you noticed are also taken aback as they were not expecting Gen. Raheel Shrief to step down citing reasons of escalated tensions with India and their long touted that military in Pak is the top most authority.

But in the end they were both proven wrong. Stepping down of Gen Raheel Shrief shows that PM Nawaz Shrief is boss. It is very important for us to see and realize that. We have put a system in place and that system should work like a well oiled machine *unhindered by domestic and foreign challenges.
*
Moving forward we should and will continue this trend of timely and peaceful transition of civilian and military offices. God speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani E

@Musafir117 It's stupid that some are trying to portray him as controversial by stirring up anti Ahmadi bigotry, I don't agree with a lot of what @Zarvan says, but he is right, General sahab is not an Ahmadi. As for his distant relatives, so what? There are many people in Pakistan who either have distant Ahmadi relatives or friends or acquaintances who are Ahmadis.

We are Pakistanis too and live in this country, we die side by side defending this country alongside our Sunni, Shia, Christian, Sikh etc brothers. For God's sake, don't try to make the Army controversial, this is the only institution that unites this country. 

On Topic: Best of luck to Lt.Gen Bajwa, may Allah ta'ala bless him and strengthen his hands against Pakistan's internal and external enemies. And for General Raheeb Sahab, may Allah Ta'ala bless him and give him an increase of everything for all the services rendered to the motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

PakSword said:


> I think he has some very distant relatives who are non-Muslims. But he is Muslim for sure, in shaa Allah.


How can the General help? Didn't Prophet's (PBUH) beloved uncle fail to be a Muslim?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hell hound

Moonlight said:


> Oh Ok.
> 
> I am gonna post anything today.


Hill Gaye ho lagta hay


On topic
come on guys hold your horses. let him get to the chair first.criticism can wait.


----------



## Moonlight

Hell hound said:


> Hill Gaye ho lagta hay
> 
> 
> On topic
> come on guys hold your horses. let him get to the chair first.criticism can wait.


Even in this post, I made a mistake.  It's all your fault.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Moonlight said:


> Even in this post, I made a mistake.  It's all your fault.


yahi mistake dekh kay to post ki thi waqey ajj hill gai hay

han ab sab mujh pay dal do



Moonlight said:


> Even in this post, I made a mistake.  It's all your fault.


 shukar karo yeah thik hay


----------



## Zibago

Lavrentiy said:


> Then they would pay for this as we are paying for our dollar jihad industry propped up in the 80s.
> 
> Fascism never ends well.


nope even.their common citizens hate us our policy should be based on realism

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Moonlight

Hell hound said:


> yahi mistake dekh kay to post ki thi waqey ajj hill gai hay



I seriously was so absent minded today. It wasn't the only one. 



Hell hound said:


> han ab sab mujh pay dal do



Murcia. 



Hell hound said:


> shukar karo yeah thik hay



Wait let me reread to make sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Joe Shearer

Djinn said:


> What relief? Please elaborate a bit.



He sounds like a man who has seen the ground realities,and will not be a victim of his own emotions, from the write-ups coming out. We in India may not face the mono-maniacal attitude that we did so long.


----------



## saiyan0321

Joe Shearer said:


> He sounds like a man who has seen the ground realities,and will not be a victim of his own emotions, from the write-ups coming out. We in India may not face the mono-maniacal attitude that we did so long.




This is what general bikram had to say. 


Appointment of Qamar Javed Bajwa as new chief of Pakistan’s army seems to have set alarm bells ringing in India as country’s former army chief Bikram Singh on Saturday said New Delhi should be careful with respect to general’s approach.

Appointment of Qamar Javed Bajwa as new chief of Pakistan’s army seems to have set alarm bells ringing in India as country’s former army chief Bikram Singh on Saturday said New Delhi should be careful with respect to general’s approach.

Gen (retd) Singh regards Gen Bajwa as thorough professional who gave an outstanding performance in Congo during a UN peace mission, where they worked together.

“Things change once an officer goes back to his home country,” Indian media reported Bikram Sindgh as saying.

He said the new Pakistan army chief has wide experience of affairs related to the Line Of Control (LoC), adding that Qamar Javed Bajwa has served in all areas (bordering India) and knows pretty well what kind of terrain and conditions exists on both sides.

Earlier in the day, Pakistan appointed Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa as Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) and Lt Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat as Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC)

General Bajwa will get baton of command from General Raheel Sharif who retires on Nov 29 after completing three years in office.
who gave an outstanding performance in Congo during a UN peace mission, where they worked together.

“Things change once an officer goes back to his home country,” Indian media reported Bikram Sindgh as saying.

He said the new Pakistan army chief has wide experience of affairs related to the Line Of Control (LoC), adding that Qamar Javed Bajwa has served in all areas (bordering India) and knows pretty well what kind of terrain and conditions exists on both sides.

Earlier in the day, Pakistan appointed Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa as Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) and Lt Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat as Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC)

General Bajwa will get baton of command from General Raheel Sharif who retires on Nov 29 after completing three years in office.

https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/1...asks-Indiato-be-careful-of-new-Pak-Army-Chief


----------



## Joe Shearer

saiyan0321 said:


> This is what general bikram had to say.
> 
> 
> Appointment of Qamar Javed Bajwa as new chief of Pakistan’s army seems to have set alarm bells ringing in India as country’s former army chief Bikram Singh on Saturday said New Delhi should be careful with respect to general’s approach.
> 
> Appointment of Qamar Javed Bajwa as new chief of Pakistan’s army seems to have set alarm bells ringing in India as country’s former army chief Bikram Singh on Saturday said New Delhi should be careful with respect to general’s approach.
> 
> Gen (retd) Singh regards Gen Bajwa as thorough professional who gave an outstanding performance in Congo during a UN peace mission, where they worked together.
> 
> “Things change once an officer goes back to his home country,” Indian media reported Bikram Sindgh as saying.
> 
> He said the new Pakistan army chief has wide experience of affairs related to the Line Of Control (LoC), adding that Qamar Javed Bajwa has served in all areas (bordering India) and knows pretty well what kind of terrain and conditions exists on both sides.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Pakistan appointed Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa as Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) and Lt Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat as Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC)
> 
> General Bajwa will get baton of command from General Raheel Sharif who retires on Nov 29 after completing three years in office.
> who gave an outstanding performance in Congo during a UN peace mission, where they worked together.
> 
> “Things change once an officer goes back to his home country,” Indian media reported Bikram Sindgh as saying.
> 
> He said the new Pakistan army chief has wide experience of affairs related to the Line Of Control (LoC), adding that Qamar Javed Bajwa has served in all areas (bordering India) and knows pretty well what kind of terrain and conditions exists on both sides.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Pakistan appointed Lt Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa as Chief of the Army Staff (COAS) and Lt Gen Zubair Mahmood Hayat as Chairman Joint Chiefs of Staff Committee (CJCSC)
> 
> General Bajwa will get baton of command from General Raheel Sharif who retires on Nov 29 after completing three years in office.
> 
> https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/1...asks-Indiato-be-careful-of-new-Pak-Army-Chief



It is a truism accepted by both sides that an incumbent is to be thoroughly tested in his first few days; this is true of the behaviour on the LOC, and I suspect that this will be true of this development. When the test shows resolution and firmness under pressure, things settle down. Conversely, a new incumbent is watched very carefully and with wary attention until his working style and attitudes become clear. Notice that General Singh spoke highly of his professionalism; I think that is good enough and that from the Indian point of view, the new chief should be thought of as innocent until proved guilty. So to speak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

He looks like a soldier. Craggy faced. The previous guy was .... well .... chubby.


----------



## Khafee

Indus Falcon said:


> Yes, a lowly *corporal *
> 
> .



Good one Sir!! Good one!!!




Indus Falcon said:


> Why whats wrong with being a lowly corporal?
> Are we not human?
> Have we not served our country with valor, pride and distinction?



Nothing wrong Sir! Absolutely nothing wrong 



KiaSHTORYae? said:


> OH MY GOD people here are so stupid. You guys are not seriously questioning the authenticity of the new COAS. What the hell is wrong with you guys? The guy has already served his country for more then 35 years. And involving politics into this? Really? Bajwa didn't supersede anyone; all the other 4 generals were from the same long course, and if not promoted would have retired anyways. Stupid idiots. People need to understand that the days of coups are over. Army's policy has changed. General Kyani had the chance to take over, he didnt. Pagal Khan and Sheeda tali tried their best to deteriorate the law and order situation to a point that army take-over was certain (and i think its safe to say he did a pretty good job at that) - but general Raheel didn't over throw the government. Please do not think of this appointment as part of Nawaz's evil plan or something. Oh, and you guys are discussing political affiliations of the army generals you haven't even met as if you know them for decades. Bhai aaam bnda politics is tarah discuss nae karta, let alone generals  . Phuppo ka beta lga huwa ha, ya bachpan ka dost tha?.
> I know almost everyone hates nawaz over here but please dont let the hate overshadow the fact that Pakistan Army is a highly professional and capable institution, which produces nothing short of exceptional soldiers. The chief represents the army. Agr naya cheif nae pasand to defence forum pe kia kar rahe ho? dufah ho jao, spread your bs elsewhere.
> Moderators should ban everyone spreading rumours. I personally recommend tsarbombas name. Peace!
> PAKISTAN ZINDABAD! PAK FAUJ ZINDABAD!



@Aether @waz Since he is new, maybe you gentlemen should inform him to remain civil and behave himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Khafee said:


> Good one Sir!! Good one!!!


I wonder how he remained a corporal while receiving his commission

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khafee

member.exe said:


> I wonders how he remained a corporal while receiving his commission


 



member.exe said:


> I wonder how he remained a corporal while receiving his commission



Well I met a PA Col.once, and he had actually risen from the ranks. Joined as a sepoy, studied, worked hard and got to Col. Impressive personality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FlyingAce

This recent rumors about Gen.Bajwa being Ahmadi is utter rubbish, these sorta ppl should be sorted out, Officers who worked under his command states otherwise, which is infact reality...


----------



## MastanKhan

Indus Falcon said:


> Why whats wrong with being a lowly corporal?
> Are we not human?
> Have we not served our country with valor, pride and distinction?



Hi,

There is no well run military without its corporals---. 

Thank you for the service------.



Khafee said:


> Well I met a PA Col.once, and he had actually risen from the ranks. Joined as a sepoy, studied, worked hard and got to Col. Impressive personality.




General Musa was a ranker

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Khafee

MastanKhan said:


> General Musa was a ranker



I didn't know that, good to know! Thank You

I have met quite a few rankers, in our army, as well as NATO, and one thing I have noticed is their hardwork and perseverance. 

Some how I have found them to be better officers, maybe because they started right at the bottom.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MastanKhan

Khafee said:


> I didn't know that, good to know! Thank You
> 
> I have met quite a few rankers, in our army, as well as NATO, and one thing I have noticed is their hardwork and perseverance.
> 
> Some how I have found them to be better officers, maybe because they started right at the bottom.




Hi,

The difference is that they can relate to what a trooper goes thru than a regular commissioned officer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Farah Sohail

@balixd .. What we discussed and wished.not to happen, became a reality


----------



## uziuzair

ito said:


> Congrats to him.....Hope he take action aganist Hafeez Saeed.



First he should give a lesson to terrorist modi and his coward army who are regularly killing our innocent people in Kashmir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Qutb-ud-din Aybak

Samlee said:


> *India Is The Land Of Small ****** There Definition of Strength is A Pretty Substandard One*


Taliban have helped our soldier evolve. indian army still lives in cold war era.


----------



## Saifullah Sani

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1255779554460648

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mr.robot

Today's jang paper publishing 12 stories of new COAS and doing ganja/boot polish, do I need to say anything more about him being Ganja's man.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salik

Hope new army chief's first statement will be i am a Muslim lol

Even Gen Musharraf had to publically announce that he was a Syed. Enough of these explanations. Do what is needed to be done. 

Having said that, people of Gujranwala are celebrating the appointment of army chief from their city. Why can't we celebrate on PDF.

Here is a song dedicated to our new army chief. Song that never gets old.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

HAKIKAT said:


> How can the General help? Didn't Prophet's (PBUH) beloved uncle fail to be a Muslim?


No, He R.A was and is a Muslim . Nasibi propaganda is corrupting Islamic History by making preposterous claims like these. It doesn't matter if one declares Shahada publicly or not


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Mentee said:


> No, He R.A was and is a Muslim . Nasibi propaganda is corrupting Islamic History by making preposterous claims like these. It doesn't matter if one declares Shahada publicly or not


But, Shuhada is supposed to be a public statement..


----------



## Hitman3

Lot of responsibilities on his shoulders.Pakistani public always expect more from army rather than politicians.


----------



## Mentee

HAKIKAT said:


> But, Shuhada is supposed to be a public statement..


Were we there or could see what is in His heart ? That was a strategic decision which significantly helped the Islamic cause in its initial stage. He was the one arranging meetings of different tribal leaders and caravans who came to Makah with Prophet PBUH -----the one protecting His Nephew PBUH from the infidels of Makkah ------

Now plz tell me had he declared Shahada in front of Makah's people, they had payed same attention to his call?

Edit: These same nasibis leave no stone unturned to present yazeed as janati . ASTAGHFIRULLAH


----------



## SQ8

HAKIKAT said:


> How can the General help? Didn't Prophet's (PBUH) beloved uncle fail to be a Muslim?


Who cares; the pathetic nature of Muslims today is that they believe that they are incharge of judging faith and belief and not Allah. I actually wish for their butcher at the hands of a nice 1000 pound JDAM from a USAF B-52.


----------



## Salik

Joe Shearer said:


> It is a truism accepted by both sides that an incumbent is to be thoroughly tested in his first few days; this is true of the behaviour on the LOC, and I suspect that this will be true of this development. When the test shows resolution and firmness under pressure, things settle down. Conversely, a new incumbent is watched very carefully and with wary attention until his working style and attitudes become clear. Notice that General Singh spoke highly of his professionalism; I think that is good enough and that from the Indian point of view, the new chief should be thought of as innocent until proved guilty. So to speak.



Things settle down to what extent? Peace on LOC means put the issue under the carpet. After sometime snake will raise the head again


----------



## Joe Shearer

Salik said:


> Things settle down to what extent? Peace on LOC means put the issue under the carpet. After sometime snake will raise the head again



That, essentially, is the difference. 

To you, it is an issue under the carpet, a constant call to war. To us, it is a compromise that is willingly taken, for the sake of peace. You act, we react. It does not matter what clever spins your foreign ministry or your ISPR put on events; what you have said is the real thing.

Your artless, innocent phrasing makes the whole cause of tension and friction clear. It leaves nothing unsaid, nothing undeclared.


----------



## cmpk

Gen Ishfaq was most preferred by the officers (serving or retired), but, Gen Bajwa ain't a bad choice either. India should sigh a relief that they aren't going to deal with Gen Ishfaq, he would've been really aggressive against them & roasted them.

Lets see what this coas does, rest assured, he's not going to cause much of a problem to PM or India, but, i could be wrong.


----------



## Salik

Joe Shearer said:


> That, essentially, is the difference.
> 
> To you, it is an issue under the carpet, a constant call to war. To us, it is a compromise that is willingly taken, for the sake of peace. You act, we react. It does not matter what clever spins your foreign ministry or your ISPR put on events; what you have said is the real thing.
> 
> Your artless, innocent phrasing makes the whole cause of tension and friction clear. It leaves nothing unsaid, nothing undeclared.



That's why i love reading your posts. The way you treated my snake lol

Then why is your ex army chief saying "be careful" when you don't act and just react??


----------



## SQ8

Zarvan said:


> Sorry in Islam a non Muslim can't lead Muslim Army. Also he would have been a Qadyani it would have seriously bad impact on Army. Pakistan Army motto is Iman Taqwa and Jihad fi Sabilillah. Most soldiers are Muslims and they fight not for Pakistan but to defend a Muslim land. Yes we have non Muslim soldiers but for most soldiers motivation is Islam. So yes it matters no matter How many liberals try to say it should in Islam it does.
> 
> 
> Both are but he is true Giant not only height but his size also


@Divergent1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Salik said:


> That's why i love reading your posts. The way you treated my snake lol



I am not sure, but that might be a compliment. If it is, thank you. If not, thank you all the same.



> Then why is your ex army chief saying "be careful" when you don't act and just react??



He is simply warning us all that there might be hostile actions continued from the Pakistani side, and that this might not be affected by his former colleague in the UN forces being a thoroughly professional and very competent soldier; that this thorough professionalism and competence might not affect state policy.


----------



## Zarvan

Oscar said:


> @Divergent1


Sir you said nothing but tagged someone May I ask why ?


----------



## MastanKhan

Zarvan said:


> Sorry in Islam a non Muslim can't lead Muslim Army. Also he would have been a Qadyani it would have seriously bad impact on Army. Pakistan Army motto is Iman Taqwa and Jihad fi Sabilillah. Most soldiers are Muslims and they fight not for Pakistan but to defend a Muslim land. Yes we have non Muslim soldiers but for most soldiers motivation is Islam. So yes it matters no matter How many liberals try to say it should in Islam it does.



Hi,

There are many a christian officers in pak military and all the muslim soldiers follow their orders without prejudice---because the goal is the same---defense of pakistan.

I very much doubt that would have been an issue---unless sh-it was stirred up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zarvan

Oscar said:


> @Divergent1


Sir you said nothing but tagged someone May I ask why ?


MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are many a christian officers in pak military and all the muslim soldiers follow their orders without prejudice---because the goal is the same---defense of pakistan.
> 
> I very much doubt that would have been an issue---unless sh-it was stirred up.


Sir Muslims issue with Qadyanis is totally different than with christian and Jews. It's way too different than other issues.


----------



## Indus Falcon

lastofthepatriots said:


> @DESERT FIGHTER
> 
> I would appreciate your opinion on this matter as your father is a serving member of the armed forces.


Father and BROTHER. He himself is a reserve.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Salik

Joe Shearer said:


> He is simply warning us all that there might be hostile actions continued from the Pakistani side, and that this might not be affected by his former colleague in the UN forces being a thoroughly professional and very competent soldier; that this thorough professionalism and competence might not affect state policy.



Hostility isn't always done with swords but words (check my artful comeback lol) as well. When you say you don't accept cpec passing through disputed territory of Gilgit Baltistan. Can you give a goodwill statement in favour of CPEC for the Sake of peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Salik said:


> Hostility isn't always done with swords but words (check my artful comeback lol) as well. When you say you don't accept cpec passing through disputed territory of Gilgit Baltistan. Can you give a goodwill statement in favour of CPEC for the Sake of peace.



No, because it isn't needed. It is made for the sake of the record. There is never any question of the Indian Army interfering with the setting up of the CPEC, or of harming anyone connected to it (or any civilian, for that matter). So there will be nothing that will happen to the CPEC, except that India will lose out.

An aside:

Civilians have got hurt in recent cross-border firing, but that is because the guns used are themselves not accurate beyond a certain point. Pakistanis, too, surely do not intend to harm civilians; they have harmed them.

Conclusion:

I can see that I have a slippery customer here, and must watch my p's and q's very carefully.


----------



## F86 Saber

Spoke to my cousin who has known Gen. Bajwa for 20 years, his exact words were that NS took the safest bet based on his dimwit and suggestions from his court jesters as Gen. Bajwa is the most easy going out of the 3 main contenders. He also said that NS will be in for a reality shock very soon as Gen. Bajwa is no push over and is known to be bold, straight forward and very patriotic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Peer Haman Shah

Salik said:


> Hostility isn't always done with swords but words (check my artful comeback lol) as well. When you say you don't accept cpec passing through disputed territory of Gilgit Baltistan. Can you give a goodwill statement in favour of CPEC for the Sake of peace.


With due respect of @Joe Shearer, i would like to tell that the peace talk with Pakistan is equal to perfidious person in India, THERE IS NO POWER IN ANY BODY IN INDIA TO TALK REGARDING PEACE, WITH PAKISTAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Peer Haman Shah said:


> With due respect of @Joe Shearer, i would like to tell that the peace talk with Pakistan is equal to perfidious person in India, THERE IS NO POWER IN ANY BODY IN INDIA TO TALK REGARDING PEACE, WITH PAKISTAN.



Just as you say. Now please leave me alone, since you have already decided the matter.



F86 Saber said:


> Spoke to my cousin who has known Gen. Bajwa for 20 years, his exact words was that NS took the safest bet based on his dimwit and suggestions from his court jesters as Gen. Bajwa is the most easy going out of the 3 main contenders. He also said that NS will be in for a reality shock very soon as Gen. Bajwa is no push over and is known to be bold, straight forward and very patriotic.



Being a soft-spoken and decent man doesn't mean being a wimp. I am sure that this general will turn out to have all the qualities that higher echelons in the Pakistan Army possess - you don't get to three star rank because you hold your tea-cup gracefully - and we have already been told by our own former chief that this man was a thorough professional and a good soldier. 

From the Indian side, we just hope that he will help to de-escalate the situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> There are many a christian officers in pak military and all the muslim soldiers follow their orders without prejudice---because the goal is the same---defense of pakistan.
> 
> I very much doubt that would have been an issue---unless sh-it was stirred up.


Agree seesil chaudhry one of the war hero in 65


----------



## krash

Ghazwa e Hind said:


> Gen Ishfaq Nadeem and Gen Javed Iqbal were better choices for COAS seat. May Allah Kareem have mercy on this country. Aameen.



Apparently, so were Gen. Haroon and Gen. Tariq before them........I don't see anyone complaining today.



Green Ranger said:


> I knew Ashfaq Nadeem would never be choosen cause he is straight forward guy and rumored to be in group that wanted Gen Raheel to take action against Nawaz Sharrif in siting dharna of Imran



Good thing he wasn't chosen then.



imadul said:


> What about two other generals in Dawn story:
> 
> There are two other generals between Gen Zubair and Gen Ishfaq — Heavy Industrial Complex Taxila Chairman Lt Gen Syed Wajid Hussain and Director General Joint Staff Lt Gen Najibullah Khan — but both are not technically qualified to be appointed army chief".
> 
> Would they retire also?
> 
> This retirement thing over appointment of a junior officer is quiet silly. Apart from extreme cases, appointees were a course junior or few days. What is the problem "As long as you are serving Pakistan. It is an honor and oportunity".



Because hierarchy and strict adherence to it is built into and reinforced in the very physique of every army, it is the golden rule which cannot be broken and much of an army depends on it, hence the voluntary retirements. It is not something personal, it's for the preservation of the system.



Lavrentiy said:


> It is the prerogative of the PM to appoint the COAS. He has the right to choose someone with whom he is comfortable. It is absolutely normal in every damn country on this planet except Pakistan. If General Ashfaq Nadeem was blunt and disrespectful, then obviously the PM would not appoint him. It happens all the time even in the First World.
> 
> Army officers, senior or junior, have no right to have any say in this matter. There are supposed to do their job just like any government servant.
> 
> And Pakistanis must get used to the unpalatable idea of civilian supremacy in a modern democratic environment. One can criticise the decision of the PM but no one can question his authority.
> --------------------------------------
> Though I dislike Imran Khan but if he (or any Mr/Ms. XYZ) were the PM, I would recognize his authority as it is a democratic norm.



Thank you.



Peaceful Civilian said:


> I don't care if he is ahmadi, shia, sunni, wahabi, brelvi or deobandi. He has vast experience in his field.
> Hope he continues legacy of general raheel, and keep good relation with all institutions.



Or Hindu, Christian, Sikh, Buddhist, Jain, Shintoist, as long as he is a competent patriotic Pakistani.



Zarvan said:


> Pakistan is Islamic Republic of Pakistan. Secondly which part of Quran and Sunnah says it well bro in Islamic Republic. Non Muslims are not even supposed to serve in Army. That is why we take jizya which is a tax in return tell them they don't have to serve in Armed Forces we would protect them and there places of worship. Now as in case of Pakistan as there is no jizya still a non Muslim should not be made head of our Army. Specially when your whole Army motto is based on Iman and Taqwa and Jihad fi Sabilillah.



Please take this bs elsewhere. Non Muslims served under the Prophet (PBUH) in the army. In either Uhad or the Battle of the Trench when the Jewish tribes decided to go against their pact with the Prophet (PBUH) and not support the Muslims one Jewish chief strongly opposed their decision and joined the Muslim army with his men. He fell during that battle.

During the times of the Caliphs Dhimmis were even given important government positions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salik

Joe Shearer said:


> No, because it isn't needed. It is made for the sake of the record. There is never any question of the Indian Army interfering with the setting up of the CPEC, or of harming anyone connected to it (or any civilian, for that matter). So there will be nothing that will happen to the CPEC, except that India will lose out.
> 
> An aside:
> 
> Civilians have got hurt in recent cross-border firing, but that is because the guns used are themselves not accurate beyond a certain point. Pakistanis, too, surely do not intend to harm civilians; they have harmed them.
> 
> Conclusion:
> 
> I can see that I have a slippery customer here, and must watch my p's and q's very carefully.



Off the record India and Pakistan have been earning $$ through foreign tourism in the region. Why is it necessary to bring CPEC on the record?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

PakSword said:


> In which wars did the 4 rightly guided caliphs recruite non-Muslims? Can you name the wars, and any notable non-Muslims? Any reference from the books, that are commonly accepted by all 4 fiqh of Islam, will be highly appreciated.



"If a Christian group elected to serve in the state's military forces, it was exempted from the Jizyah. Historical examples of this abound: the Jarajima, a Christian tribe living near Antioch (now in Turkey), by undertaking to support the Muslims and to fight on the battle front, did not have to pay the _Jizyah _and were entitled to a share of the captured booty. *(Al-Baladhuri, p. 159) *When the Islamic conquests reached northern Persia in 22 A.H., a similar covenant was established with a tribe living on the boundaries of those territories. They were consequently exempted from _Jizyah _in view of their military services. *(Ibid.)*". These examples have then been followed by Islamic Caliphates throughout history.

How illogical would it be if Islam prohibited non-Muslims to fight along side Muslims and then demanded tax from them for their protection because they were not fighting along side Muslims.......It is not that non-Muslims are not allowed to fight but that they are not obligated to fight and if they do then they are exempt from paying Jizya. 

Supposed self-acclaimed scholars like Zarvan have made it very easy for our people's inner morbid sentiments to be expressed freely.......or is it the other way around?

Under an *Islamic society bound to Islamic aims and the propagation of Islamic ideology* the only position which is not allowed for a non-Muslim is of political leadership where by not belonging to the faith would naturally translate to lesser enthusiasm towards both of the above stated. Pakistan, btw, does not belong to either.



PakSword said:


> تو اس کا مطلب ساری ہوائی فائرنگ تھی ابھی تلک؟
> 
> 
> 
> I only said, and I am saying again, please don't compare their democracy with our democrazy.. We have a 'Z' instead of 'C' in the spelling. Hope you won't mind.



This completely empty excuse falls flat against everything that @Lavrentiy has been trying to say. Democrazy is made democracy by the people themselves, not by some messianic figure who would ride out of the sunset and put all our corrupt, complacent, incompetent, shameless behinds straight. This sitting in our living rooms, with our hands under our bums, having voted the democrazy in, having let it settle and then making excuses every which way along with whinny noises is not how it happens. You have made this democrazy, these leaders were not enforced upon you, they are just a result of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

krash said:


> If a Christian group elected to serve in the state's military forces, it was exempted from the Jizyah. Historical examples of this abound: the Jarajima, a Christian tribe living near Antioch (now in Turkey), by undertaking to support the Muslims and to fight on the battle front, did not have to pay the _Jizyah _and were entitled to a share of the captured booty. *(Al-Baladhuri, p. 159) *When the Islamic conquests reached northern Persia in 22 A.H., a similar covenant was established with a tribe living on the boundaries of those territories. They were consequently exempted from _Jizyah _in view of their military services. *(Ibid.)*". These examples have then been followed by Islamic Caliphates throughout history.



Thank you.. I will come back to you if I have any questions. But anyway, thank you again.



krash said:


> You have made this democrazy, these leaders were not enforced upon you, they are just a result of it.



I agree with the rest of the comment. However, disagree when you say that the leaders are not enforced on us.

No matter how much we try through vote, we will not be able to make an impact. This is because of the fact that voters in most parts of the country are not "qualified' enough to vote because they don't vote after understanding the manifesto. In fact they can't even read the manifesto, let alone understand it.

I went to a small town in Sindh for some work. My team asked a local to show us a village. He had some relationship with a wadera (who is still a MPA from Sindh). So the guy took us to this MPA's village. He greeted us and we asked so many questions. He was very frank. We asked about the schools in the village and how the villagers get the education, he showed us two buildings, one was for his family's children, and the other one was for poor villagers.

We asked why two, he told us a couple of teachers are residing in that building who teach their family's children separately. They were preparing for GCSE. The other building, well, was only reserved for religious education and little bit of Urdu classes for grade 1 and 2. We asked him why other children were not allowed in your school? He said, if they will pass GCSE, who will vote him? and then he laughed. That laugh is still part of my memory.

Most of the guys who are elected and become "LAWMAKERS" come from this background. So the current democratic system is in fact supporting these guys. No matter what you do, it will not help. I have participated in many "Ihtejaajs" "Jalsas" etc etc when I was in Pakistan.. But I am now firm that this "democrazy" is not leading us to anywhere.

And this is of course my opinion. I have spoken to so many pro democratic people who support current democrazy in Pakistan, my opinion hasn't changed a bit.

Sorry, but I just don't agree with the last part of your comment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## krash

PakSword said:


> Thank you.. I will come back to you if I have any questions. But anyway, thank you again.



No worries. Also, Mukhayriq was a well known, wealthy, rabbi and a leader of the Jewish tribe of Tha'labah. He strongly advised all the Jewish tribes of Medina to join the Muslim army in the Battle of Uhud but only a few from his tribe agreed with him. He was martyred in the battle and when the Prophet (PBUH) was told about his death the Prophet (PBUH) said "He was the best of Jews".

He also left his gardens and some wealth to the Prophet (PBUH) which was then used to establish the Waqf, the first ever charitable endowment of Islam.




PakSword said:


> I agree with the rest of the comment. However, disagree when you say that the leaders are not enforced on us.
> 
> No matter how much we try through vote, we will not be able to make an impact. This is because of the fact that voters in most parts of the country are not "qualified' enough to vote because they don't vote after understanding the manifesto. In fact they can't even read the manifesto, let alone understand it.



Our people are intrinsically dishonest towards the country. Nepotism, cronyism, nationalism, personal interests and allegiances take precedence over Pakistan everywhere. It is not about the manifesto at all, it is a lot simpler. All the parties have already been tested *multiple* times. Everyone sees and understands what they are and what they do, yet people still overwhelmingly vote for them and then only sit back and complain about their performance. How many a-political protests have you seen against any corrupt government in Pakistan ever? Right before the last elections a reporter went to internal Sindh and asked the uneducated rural people there how PPP's rule had served them. The answers were all the same, the PPP had run everything into the ground. Then the reporter asked who they were going to vote for now and the answers were again all the same and I quote, "Saab ji vote tou Bhutto ki amanat hai na". Forget the illiterates, show me the educated who aren't voting for the same said parties since decades?

Why is it so? Because we are ourselves corrupt. We vote for our own corrupt vested interests and reasons, then we sit at home pretending that we can't do nothing and blame the politicians for all the ills in our society. Tell me, does the government dictate that every government employee, more or less, demand bribes? That every employer exploit his/her employee? That every employee be dishonest towards his work? That no one follow traffic laws? That you try to overpower your fellow citizen every chance you get? That you steal from your own country? That you not pay taxes? That you crush the weaker and bow to the stronger? That you worship ethnicity? That you subjugate the minorities?

The peoples of the world who wanted to change their futures have shown us how to do it way too many times. Pakistan's situation is nothing compared to what most of them were facing.




PakSword said:


> Most of the guys who are elected and become "LAWMAKERS" come from this background. So the current democratic system is in fact supporting these guys. No matter what you do, it will not help. I have participated in many "Ihtejaajs" "Jalsas" etc etc when I was in Pakistan.. But I am now firm that this "democrazy" is not leading us to anywhere.
> 
> And this is of course my opinion. I have spoken to so many pro democratic people who support current democrazy in Pakistan, my opinion hasn't changed a bit.
> 
> Sorry, but I just don't agree with the last part of your comment.



How many of those Jalsas were a-political? The last time a true people's movement ran in Pakistan we deposed a military dictator. Don't even get me started on what the Jalsas today really are for. Destroying government and civil property? Looting? Blocking roads? PTI threatens to lockdown Islamabad? What!?!


We need to realise that we ourselves are the problem. These politicians are a direct result of the rot that has set in across our society. We are all corrupt, we are all complacent and these politicians are cut from the same stone that makes our society. And then we are so pathetic that we want a messiah to come and fix us with an iron fist. Until the people fix their ways nothing is going to change. You can bring whichever messiah you like, he/she will not be able to change anything. Once the people have changed, you'll produce leaders every which where. A crop of weeds cannot produce barley.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Salik

Zarvan said:


> Sir Muslims issue with Qadyanis is totally different than with christian and Jews. It's way too different than other issues.



After the Second Amendment in your constitution Qadiyanis are non Muslims and are at par with Christians and Jews. Now what do you want.. bache ki jaan lo ge?

May be you want further amendment, you can tell better.

Whatever. If a Christian can become COAS, so can an Ahmedi.


----------



## Abrar Munir Rajput

Chauvinist said:


> Look Jutt is Chief now...
> 
> Juttan Naal Vair.. Tay Sidhay Fire...
> 
> A secret message to neighbours..!!
> 
> @Zibago @Hell hound @war&peace @GreenFalcon @RealNapster

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Joe Shearer

Salik said:


> Off the record India and Pakistan have been earning $$ through foreign tourism in the region. Why is it necessary to bring CPEC on the record?



Because every opposition party is waiting like hawks to pounce on even a slight mistake. No ruling party in India dares to make the slightest concession on any sensitive issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WarFariX

Guys we want to start counter propaganda...as you know very smartly media has called our new gen as ahmadi but thats totally wrong..chek his fathers graves tombstone and kalima tayyabah is written complete...give us plans and also we need huge pakistani pages help...i am also a huge page editor tho but need assistance especially from Pakistan affairs page , Pakistan defence page

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## mr.robot

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> Guys we want to start counter propaganda...as you know very smartly media has called our new gen as ahmadi but thats totally wrong..chek his fathers graves tombstone and kalima tayyabah is written complete...give us plans and also we need huge pakistani pages help...i am also a huge page editor tho but need assistance especially from Pakistan affairs page , Pakistan defence page


No counter propaganda will be enough unless GHQ sorts out the source which in my opinion is P.M's house as the first public statement on this came from PMLN's senator i.e. Sajid Mir.


----------



## krash

MarvellousThunder@PDC said:


> Guys we want to start counter propaganda...as you know very smartly media has called our new gen as ahmadi but thats totally wrong..chek his fathers graves tombstone and kalima tayyabah is written complete...give us plans and also we need huge pakistani pages help...i am also a huge page editor tho but need assistance especially from Pakistan affairs page , Pakistan defence page





epicname said:


> No counter propaganda will be enough unless GHQ sorts out the source which in my opinion is P.M's house as the first public statement on this came from PMLN's senator i.e. Sajid Mir.



The only counter propaganda that's needed is the statement that we do not care and have no business in what the religious beliefs of our COAS are.


----------



## Proudpakistaniguy

Abrar Munir Rajput said:


> View attachment 356400


General Raheel Sharif was rajput and so was his indian counterpart ex Indian COAS
and now bajwa is Jat and so is present Indian COAS General Dalbir Singh Suhag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salik

krash said:


> Under an *Islamic society bound to Islamic aims and the propagation of Islamic ideology* the only position which is not allowed for a non-Muslim is of political leadership where by not belonging to the faith would naturally translate to lesser enthusiasm towards both of the above stated.



In old days faith/religion meant loyalty and enthusiasm. But in modern time and set up CITIZENSHIP is symbol of loyalty. And a dual citizenship holder is not given high level positions.

I wish someday our COAS is a Sikh, to give it more clarity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cmpk

He's not a Ahmedi, his father in law is. Calm down everyone.


----------



## Farah Sohail

cmpk said:


> He's not a Ahmedi, his father in law is. Calm down everyone.



If this is true..then his wife also is ahmedi?


----------



## MULUBJA

well come Mr Bajwa. I hope he will let democratic goverenment function without fear and Indo pakistan relations will improve.


----------



## niaz

I am appalled at some of the issues discussed here.

If the promotion to a 3-star rank is based largely on merit, we should accept that all the 5 nominees were equally capable of leading the army. Therefore, regardless of the pros & cons of the discretionary choice of the PM; the new appointee would be equal to the task.

In my book, religion, sect or ethnicity makes little difference to his qualities of leadership. So what if one was a Rajput and the second one is a Jat? There must be hundreds of thousands of Rajputs & Jats in Pakistan. Most are just average like Gujjars, Syeds, Arians, Awaans & the Sheikhs. The criterion should not be the accident of birth but the ‘Merit’ alone.

Qadianis are also citizens of Pakistan and as patriotic as anyone else. It is correct that Bhutto's amendment made Qadianis non-Muslims, but ‘Love’ sees no barriers. Having a Qadiani wife does not make a person less capable or less patriotic. Remember, our first Foreign Minister Sir Zafarullah Khan was a Qadiani. Air Marshal Zafar Chaudhry as well as Vice Admiral H.H Ahmad, Chief of Naval Staff were Qadianis. Pakistan’s atomic programme owes a lot to the efforts of the Nobel Laureate Prof Abdus Salaam, who also happened to be a Qadiani.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notorious_eagle

niaz said:


> Qadianis are also citizens of Pakistan and as patriotic as anyone else. It is correct that Bhutto's amendment made Qadianis non-Muslims, but ‘Love’ sees no barriers. Having a Qadiani wife does not make a person less capable or less patriotic. Remember, our first Foreign Minister Sir Zafarullah Khan was a Qadiani. Air Marshal Zafar Chaudhry as well as Vice Admiral H.H Ahmad, Chief of Naval Staff were Qadianis. Pakistan’s atomic programme owes a lot to the efforts of the Nobel Laureate Prof Abdus Salaam, who also happened to be a Qadiani.



Well said Sir

It is appalling to see how racist my fellow brethren are acting on this board. Even if he is a Qadiyani, who gives a damn. Does that negate his merit? No


----------



## cmpk

As long as the person does justice to the position/responsibility he is given, one mustn't point finger at them, irrespective of what ethnicity/religion they belong to. But as far as Islam is concerned, then I have issues with Ahmedis, but, that is just restricted to religious matters, matters of state are separate.

P.S Mullah's have done more damage to Pakistan than anybody else, what service have they done thus far in 70 years of our history? Nothing but hate and bloodshed. So lets not get into it.


----------



## araz

Zarvan said:


> Sir you said nothing but tagged someone May I ask why ?
> 
> Sir Muslims issue with Qadyanis is totally different than with christian and Jews. It's way too different than other issues.


In correct. All are non muslims and therefore alike from a purely religious point of view. Islam makes no difference between one or the other religion being closer to islam. It is a very clear "us or them". Qadianis that believe Mirza Ghulam Ahmad to be a Nabi are "them". However I have myself heard his Grand Son Mirza Tahir calling him a Musleh or a reformer. This muddies the water a bit because if this is their stated position then from an islamic point of view declaring them as non muslims is wrong . However as we pay lip service to our religion in any case who really cares
However let us get away from this religious debate and get back to the Current COAS.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

araz said:


> In correct. All are nonmuslims and therefore alike from a purely religious point of view. Islam makes no difference between one or the other religion being closer to islam. It is a very clear "us or them". Qadianis that believe Mirza Ghulam Ahmad to be a Nabi are "them". However I have myself heard his Grand Son Mirza tahir calling him a Musleh or a reformer. This muddies the water a bit because if this is their stated position then from an iwslamic point of view declaring themn as non muslims becomes a matter for the jurist and not for a novice like me.
> However let us get away from this religious debate and get back to the Current COAS.
> A


There is difference specially with Qadyanis. This is case of Irtad that is either they are and should be considered murtad or not. Christians and Jews in time of 4 caliphs had full freedom to do worship but those who claimed to be PROPHETS and those who followed them were all eliminated. I am talking about those people who claimed to be PROPHETS after RASOOL SAW left the world.


----------



## araz

True but at the expense of deviation you need to understand that that is not the politically correct thing to do in this age. This was done when Islam was threatened by these false prophets and we were in ascendency. Neither is the case now. While we were building the state of Madinah Rasool Allah SAW tolerated even the munafiqeen like Abdullah ibn Ubay ibn Salool. This is the same time.
As I keep saying we need to understand the implications of statehood in islam. Politically just fact that they are declared non muslims and therefore prevented from preaching publically should be enough for the time.
However this is all mute debate as all of this would matter in an islamic state with true islamic laws being enforced. Sich a state has not exiated for many a centuries so the process has to be started from the scratch. This therefore is a mute debate.
A


----------



## OTTOMAN

Zarvan said:


> There is difference specially with Qadyanis. This is case of Irtad that is either they are and should be considered murtad or not. Christians and Jews in time of 4 caliphs had full freedom to do worship but those who claimed to be PROPHETS and those who followed them were all eliminated. I am talking about those people who claimed to be PROPHETS after RASOOL SAW left the world.


So finally you learned that Christians and Jews were fully integrated elements of Islamic society, which existed in time of 4 Khalifa!
In same way at times, 70% army commanded by General Khalid bin Waleed were those non-Muslims who once were fighting with him but later they fought Romans and Zorastanis under his leadership, some of them became Muslim after living among Muslims and working under a Muslim general, but not all.
Khalid bin Waleed started his journey with handfull of Muslims and within period of few years, he conquered half of the world, he was not doing all this with his handfull of companions.
It was Khalid bin Walid's army where women were part of war machine in various forms, including fighting with sowrds.



araz said:


> Islam makes no difference between one or the other religion being closer to islam.


2:62 al-Quran

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

OTTOMAN said:


> So finally you learned that Christians and Jews were fully integrated elements of Islamic society, which existed in time of 4 Khalifa!
> In same way at times, 70% army commanded by General Khalid bin Waleed were those non-Muslims who once were fighting with him but later they fought Romans and Zorastanis under his leadership, some of them became Muslim after living among Muslims and working under a Muslim general, but not all.
> Khalid bin Waleed started his journey with handfull of Muslims and within period of few years, he conquered half of the world, he was not doing all this with his handfull of companions.
> It was Khalid bin Walid's army where women were part of war machine in various forms, including fighting with sowrds.
> 
> 
> 2:62 al-Quran


Perhaps you might want to read the tafseer of the last 2 ayats of surah Al Fateha and realize who the maghdoobe alaihim and the da'aleen are.
The better interpretation of what I wanted to portray is in ayat 19-24.of Surah Aale imran. You might want to read this as well.
As a brother my advice to you is to avoid quoting the Quran in isolation. You need to understand each ayat in the context of its reason for coming( wajhe nuzool). There may also be ayats that have been abrogated as newer ayaat or ahkaam came down.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=463215537136228




نئے آرمی چیف قمر جاوید باجوہ کی عاجزی ۔۔۔۔ اللہ رے کیا آدمی ہے ۔۔ اللہ قمر جاوید باجوہ کے پاکستان اور اسلام کے لیے کام کرنے کی توفیق عطا کرے۔۔۔۔قمر باجوہ کی چھوٹے ملازموں سے ہاتھ ملا کر اپنے جونئیرز کو گلے لگانے کی شاندار ویڈیو

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

The new COAS is not Qadiyani/Ahmedi which is a clear fact but being propagated by the enemies as well as internal propaganda machine to demonize it way before he resume the office


However, the most important thing at the moment is not that he is Qadiyani as obviously he is not but let us pray and wish that he may not another Kiyani. 

We cannot afford people as such it will be like never/too late.


----------



## Zarvan

OTTOMAN said:


> So finally you learned that Christians and Jews were fully integrated elements of Islamic society, which existed in time of 4 Khalifa!
> In same way at times, 70% army commanded by General Khalid bin Waleed were those non-Muslims who once were fighting with him but later they fought Romans and Zorastanis under his leadership, some of them became Muslim after living among Muslims and working under a Muslim general, but not all.
> Khalid bin Waleed started his journey with handfull of Muslims and within period of few years, he conquered half of the world, he was not doing all this with his handfull of companions.
> It was Khalid bin Walid's army where women were part of war machine in various forms, including fighting with sowrds.
> 
> 
> 2:62 al-Quran



They are part of society who had full freedom to worship but they were not part of Armed Forces. From non Muslims Jizya is taken and in return they don't serve in Armed Forces. Yes women can be part of war provided they maintain their full Hijab. Cut the crap Hazrat Khalid bin Waleed on commanded Muslims after he accepted Islam. @OTTOMAN


----------



## Salik

Joe Shearer said:


> I am not sure, but that might be a compliment. If it is, thank you. If not, thank you all the same.



Sir it was a genuine compliment. Even if it was, how is all the same?

Next you'll say Shilpa Sheti and Sunil Sheti are pehn parha. Aglay da taan maran ho gia..


----------



## OTTOMAN

araz said:


> Perhaps you might want to read the tafseer of the last 2 ayats of surah Al Fateha and realize who the maghdoobe alaihim and the da'aleen are.
> The better interpretation of what I wanted to portray is in ayat 19-24.of Surah Aale imran. You might want to read this as well.
> As a brother my advice to you is to avoid quoting the Quran in isolation. You need to understand each ayat in the context of its reason for coming( wajhe nuzool). There may also be ayats that have been abrogated as newer ayaat or ahkaam came down.
> A



No Sir, my mind dosn't accept that we can just burry some verses and twist others in the name of tafseer /hadis etc.

Creator has (always) guided his creation in very direct /simple way. there is nothing between the lines and there are no hidden meanings of any word, its just a translation thing... like if you take dictionary of any language to (say in) urdu, there will be many words given to deliver the meaning behind one foregin word, but some times there's just a befiting word in Urdu vocabulary as well, and not many example needed in such case!

So please, don't confuse the public with tafseer thingy, more than they already are.
It could be neccessary for kids and people living in caves but not for some one, been to school.

BTW, In my understanding, (2:62) is crux of Quran, and is a make/break point.
While to climb higher in heaven, parameters are defined, e.g. love, forgiveness, sacrifice and honesty. Which in same Quran are sumed up in one word: MUSLIM.

I conclude my discussion.



Zarvan said:


> They are part of society who had full freedom to worship but they were not part of Armed Forces. From non Muslims Jizya is taken and in return they don't serve in Armed Forces. Yes women can be part of war provided they maintain their full Hijab. Cut the crap Hazrat Khalid bin Waleed on commanded Muslims after he accepted Islam. @OTTOMAN



Keep ranting same BS, which i have rejected few post earlier, i say again...... Jizya (in arabic) Tax (in english) Steuer (in german)..... are same dam thing and the ruler /govt. can decided how much or not at all.

Zakat is individual's choice, generally paid out when an individual decide to lead his life according to the principals of Islam. State has or should have no business with it. However, state can facilitate, provide cover to those who don't wish to be known as source.

Rest, your entire task is to twist Islam, highlight misconceptions (uninvited) exactly as western press /hawks define Islam, exactly the same way as Isis does. I can bet you are part of same BS, becuase timeline of your launch is same.


----------



## araz

OTTOMAN said:


> No Sir, my mind dosn't accept that we can just burry some verses and twist others in the name of tafseer /hadis etc.
> 
> Creator has (always) guided his creation in very direct /simple way. there is nothing between the lines and there are no hidden meanings of any word, its just a translation thing... like if you take dictionary of any language to (say in) urdu, there will be many words given to deliver the meaning behind one foregin word, but some times there's just a befiting word in Urdu vocabulary as well, and not many example needed in such case!
> 
> So please, don't confuse the public with tafseer thingy, more than they already are.
> It could be neccessary for kids and people living in caves but not for some one, been to school.
> 
> BTW, In my understanding, (2:62) is crux of Quran, and is a make/break point.
> While to climb higher in heaven, parameters are defined, e.g. love, forgiveness, sacrifice and honesty. Which in same Quran are sumed up in one word: MUSLIM.
> 
> I conclude my discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep ranting same BS, which i have rejected few post earlier, i say again...... Jizya (in arabic) Tax (in english) Steuer (in german)..... are same dam thing and the ruler /govt. can decided how much or not at all.
> 
> Zakat is individual's choice, generally paid out when an individual decide to lead his life according to the principals of Islam. State has or should have no business with it.
> 
> Rest, your entire task is to twist Islam, highlight misconceptions (uninvited) exactly as western press /hawks define Islam, exactly the same way as Isis does. I can bet you are part of same BS, becuase timeline of your launch is same.


My brother. You cant be further from the truth. The wajhe Nuzool is quoted from hazrat Salman Farsi RA by Mujahid. "I asked Rasool Allah SAW about a few of my companions who had been pious and lived pious lives. It also occured to me that how will Allah deal with the previous generations who had followed the Prophets of their time. It was at this time that this ayat was revealed". 
THIS ayat pertains to the people who lived pious lives and believed in Allah and the day of judgement before the declaration of islam and Prophethood by our Prophet SAW. 
Only if you look at the ayat in the context will it allign with the message of the rest of the Quran. 
I am only mentioning this as people have erred grievously in the interpretation of this ayat.
You are obviously free to believe whatever you want to believe but the understanding of the Quran cannot come without having an understanding of the context in which it was revealed and how it has been taught to us by Rasool Allah SAW or the Sahaba. For that we need to have an understanding of hadeeth. 
A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Salik

As we see people have different interpretataion of verses, like five fingers are not the same, will remain like that, but at the time of holding a pen or having a food they joint together at one point. 

Pakistan is our center of knowledge and food and strength. Let all the fingers join at this centre point.

@araz sir you'd agree with that. Its the way forward.


----------



## Zarvan

OTTOMAN said:


> No Sir, my mind dosn't accept that we can just burry some verses and twist others in the name of tafseer /hadis etc.
> 
> Creator has (always) guided his creation in very direct /simple way. there is nothing between the lines and there are no hidden meanings of any word, its just a translation thing... like if you take dictionary of any language to (say in) urdu, there will be many words given to deliver the meaning behind one foregin word, but some times there's just a befiting word in Urdu vocabulary as well, and not many example needed in such case!
> 
> So please, don't confuse the public with tafseer thingy, more than they already are.
> It could be neccessary for kids and people living in caves but not for some one, been to school.
> 
> BTW, In my understanding, (2:62) is crux of Quran, and is a make/break point.
> While to climb higher in heaven, parameters are defined, e.g. love, forgiveness, sacrifice and honesty. Which in same Quran are sumed up in one word: MUSLIM.
> 
> I conclude my discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep ranting same BS, which i have rejected few post earlier, i say again...... Jizya (in arabic) Tax (in english) Steuer (in german)..... are same dam thing and the ruler /govt. can decided how much or not at all.
> 
> Zakat is individual's choice, generally paid out when an individual decide to lead his life according to the principals of Islam. State has or should have no business with it. However, state can facilitate, provide cover to those who don't wish to be known as source.
> 
> Rest, your entire task is to twist Islam, highlight misconceptions (uninvited) exactly as western press /hawks define Islam, exactly the same way as Isis does. I can bet you are part of same BS, becuase timeline of your launch is same.



Now I know why you are posting one distortion after another you are from those who follow kharji school of thought and deny Hadith and Sunnah. Sorry in Islam Quran and Sunnah are there and one ayat of Quran says there are ambiguous matters in the Quran too. Also tell me the meaning of worlds like Alif Laam MEEM ???? Secondly you can't know context of ayat without Tafsir and Sunnah. Zakat and any other things is not individual choice sorry. Zakat is defined in Quran and Sunnah and those who refuse to pay it would be either in Jail or dead. Sorry it's you who need stop applying western crap theory of religion of being private matter on Muslims, it's you who are clearly mixing western crap with Islam. @OTTOMAN


----------



## araz

Salik said:


> As we see people have different interpretataion of verses, like five fingers are not the same, will remain like that, but at the time of holding a pen or having a food they joint together at one point.
> 
> Pakistan is our center of knowledge and food and strength. Let all the fingers join at this centre point.
> 
> @araz sir you'd agree with that. Its the way forward.


Lets leave this discussion behind. However my most humble request to all posterz is not to quote the Quran in isolation as it distorts the message of the Quran.
A

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

araz said:


> Lets leave this discussion behind. However my most humble request to all posterz is not to quote the Quran in isolation as it distorts the message of the Quran.
> A



.


Dear Araz,

Personally I do not have knowledge of the religious discussion here. So, obviously I shall not comment on it.

*Question to all Pak Friends: *

Gen. Bajwa, at first and far most, is the Son of the Pak Soil. PA won't promote incopetence to higher echolons. 

*Will he serve Pak to the best of his abilities?*

*I have no doubt that he and his team will do their utter best to serve and protect Pak.*

At this junction all Pak people should stand behind their new PA leader. 

If there is anything that they need to do is that they set the bar High for the new leader and his team. Let him perform his best according to Pak people's expectation.

I have this distinct feeling that Pak Armed forces are transforming to become an example for the political class. This really good for Pak State.

*Since, it is the forum of Pak Peoples, obviously they have the priviledge of discussing things that are important to them...such as their religion. *

However, too much of something is not always good. Everything in moderation.

All the very best to the new PA leader and his team and their subordinates. 

May they succeed to eradicate the cancer of foreign sponsored terror from Pak Soil.


All the best to you too, Araz.


Regards,

SPF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

Sinopakfriend said:


> .
> 
> 
> Dear Araz,
> 
> Personally I do not have knowledge of the religious discussion here. So, obviously I shall not comment on it.
> 
> *Question to all Pak Friends: *
> 
> Gen. Bajwa, at first and far most, is the Son of the Pak Soil. PA won't promote incopetence to higher echolons.
> 
> *Will he serve Pak to the best of his abilities?*
> 
> *I have no doubt that he and his team will do their utter best to serve and protect Pak.*
> 
> At this junction all Pak people should stand behind their new PA leader.
> 
> If there is anything that they need to do is that they set the bar High for the new leader and his team. Let him perform his best according to Pak people's expectation.
> 
> I have this distinct feeling that Pak Armed forces are transforming to become an example for the political class. This really good for Pak State.
> 
> *Since, it is the forum of Pak Peoples, obviously they have the priviledge of discussing things that are important to them...such as their religion. *
> 
> However, too much of something is not always good. Everything in moderation.
> 
> All the very best to the new PA leader and his team and their subordinates.
> 
> May they succeed to eradicate the cancer of foreign sponsored terror from Pak Soil.
> 
> 
> All the best to you too, Araz.
> 
> 
> Regards,
> 
> SPF


I cannot agree more with your post.Lets look at things with the proper prism rather than going on tangents.
A


----------

